# Legacy of the Silver Dragon: Chapter 1 (Chickens, Demons, and a Missing Girl)



## gambler1650 (Oct 25, 2011)

This post will be used for a recap + NPC list to provide  a reference so far... To be filled out soon.  Please start the new day's activities whenever you like.

*NPCs:* 
*Gregof:* Militia Leader
*Jorgen:* General Store’s owner
*Berta:* Older woman, bought pearl berries in the general store.
*Sal:* Old man lives outside the town, known as a herbalist.
*Corl:* Farmer who keeps chickens… 
*Tatty:* Young Halfling boy who Antares saw with his mother in the general store, and bought a toy for.
*Old man in general store:* Deaf man who’s been seen around town by Antares.

*Erisa:* Pottery craft shop owner – dislikes Halflings, or at least Bosco.
*Daenila:* Makes small wood carvings and sells them in her craft shop next to Erisa’s.
*Elia:* Brunette girl that Bosco interacted with.
*Tall Blonde Girl:* One of Elia’s friends.
*Brunette Elf Girl:* One of Elia’s friends, Bosco made a note of to ask about later.
*Gartelo:* Older Halfling man, red haired – friend of one of Bosco’s uncles.  Helps haul rocks out of the mines in the hills.
*Master Harvil:* One of the mines’ foremen.  Offering some money for exploring a new set of tunnels they’ve broken into.

*Krevan:* The owner of the Half and Human Tavern.
*Anden:* Barkeep at Half and Human.
*Blonde serving wench:* Interacted with Stellan.  From Grenadel.
*Kapen:* Man from Grenadel.  Bought potatoes from Jorgen when Antares was present.

*Anna:* Young woman that the group knows of.  Attractive, and rumored to want to leave town.  Currently her foster mother is saying that she is missing, and taken by someone.
*Onarie:* Anna’s Foster Mother
*Erenie:* One of Anna’s friends, the one she said she was going to go to after the argument with her foster mother.
*Kestender:* Father of Erenie.

*Greger:* One of the woodcutters, badmouthed dwarves and elves.
*Dysare:*  An elf mentor of Antares, and other elves.  More of a nature wizard, and one just beginning to gain respect…
*Enderise:* An elf apprentice of Dysare

*Garath:* The town armorer.





*Places:*
*Grenadel:*  Small village to the southwest of Ascadar.  Rumors are that the caves nearby which used to supply semi-precious gems have dried up, and the town is struggling.

*Previous IC Threads*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/310474-legacy-silver-dragon-s-w-4th-ed.html


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 27, 2011)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Bosco turns up the next morning, drinking a steaming mug of Morning Brew. True to his word, he's acquired a tin cup, some pencils, and a rag to drape over his eyes, indicating blindness. He also has all of his adventuring gear with him and bristles with preparation and an eagerness to spring into action.



Antares, somewhat reluctantly sporting his Sire's adventuring sword at his side (though it looks great on him, copper-wired grip and all) works hard to repress his smile as he drops a single sterling in Bosco's cup.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC][MENTION=9833]Toric_Arthendain[/MENTION], [MENTION=11760]Whizbang Dustyboots[/MENTION],  [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], [MENTION=6681390]mdengler[/MENTION], [MENTION=63746]Binder Fred[/MENTION]. Just making sure you guys saw this thread. [/sblock]


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 28, 2011)

It's a clear morning, certainly more so than yesterday.  While the chill of last night still makes Bosco's steaming mug look and taste inviting, there's an undercurrent of warmth to the air which promises a rapid rise of temperature to levels where folks will probably open windows and doors to let in a breeze.  Spring has been warring with summer the past couple of weeks, and while the past two or three days have been cooler, most townspeople are saying that summer's about to come again.  Of course it doesn't get as hot as it does to the south, and the valley helps to moderate the effects of summer.

Most of the able bodied men in the town are already on their way to the woods or the mines, or opening up their shops - as are the women who own or work in shops.  A few random people wander the streets, enjoying the promise of a nice day.









*OOC:*


Plan?  Actions?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2011)

Muzdim shows up in full armor, carrying his weapon on his belt. He quickly pockets something he had in his hand. Something small, of a dark shiny color. 
He joins the others, casting an annoying look at Bosco's tin can. Breakfast is served before him, and unceremoniously, the dwarf starts to devours it.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 29, 2011)

<When the group gets in front of the general store:

Antares breathes-in the cool air, thoughtfully breathes it out.... "Distraction of the keeper while the rest investigate?" he suggests, his voice light.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 29, 2011)

"Who will provide the distraction?" Myst asked.  "Do any of you have more than a passing acquaintance with the shopkeeper?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 30, 2011)

Toric_Arthendain said:


> "Who will provide the distraction?" Myst asked.  "Do any of you have more than a passing acquaintance with the shopkeeper?"



"Trust me, _I_ can distract the shopkeeper. Frankly, it'd be nice to do that on purpose for once."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 30, 2011)

*"Good, then go." *says the cryptic dwarf.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 31, 2011)

"Alms? Alms for a poor blind halfing, beset by a humorless dwarf whom the gods must surely hate?" Bosco blunders into the shop, swinging his tin cup before him like a white cane, smacking it into objects as he shuffles inside. "Have mercy on a poor halfling, who doesn't know where his next second breakfast is coming from?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 31, 2011)

Toric_Arthendain said:


> "Who will provide the distraction?" Myst asked.  "Do any of you have more than a passing acquaintance with the shopkeeper?"



"I spoke with persons who knew him," indicates the young mage to brother myst's question. "They seem to indicate that what happened yesterday occurred before, and in this same place." A waving gesture towards the storefront across the street. He then quickly continues, as Bosco is already moving: "Ah... Signs, symbols in chalk, amulets and sacrifices, these are the things we should be looking for, things that could anchor ill-will to this mortal coil. May luck be with us," he concludes with a rushed breath.

[sblock=Actions]Antares will let Bosco soften up the opposition - so to speak  - and meanwhile incants his Detect Magic Spell (Duration 20 minutes), looking first at the whole of the store and roof from the outside... Anything of note? How many stories does this things have? Basement and/or attic? Are there alleys on the sides or is it pressed against its neighbours?[/sblock]EDIT = Good thing it's Halloween, eh Whizbang?  Happy Halloween to one and all!


----------



## mdengler (Nov 1, 2011)

Stellan is wearing his armor and weapons as he joins the group.


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 1, 2011)

The door to the General Store is open already, providing a bit of fresh air in the otherwise somewhat odorous space - food is a large component of what is sold here after all.  Before Bosco goes in, you can see Jorgen moving around inside, and he comes outside to look through the windows to make sure the wares are displayed properly after he adds a few more items, many are samples from other craft shops in town that are provided to Jorgen for advertising purposes.  He can actually be heard humming to himself from across the street, taking no obvious notice of the group of soon to be minted new adventurers.  He appears to be in a good mood, right up until Bosco wanders inside and knocks over a few potatoes that go merrily bouncing across the floor.

"Halfling!" yelps Jorgen, "This is not the place to ask for sterling.  It's the place to spend it.  I don't cheat anyone, and so I don't have money to spare for everyone who needs it.  Try the street.  He doesn't recognize Bosco, at the moment, more intent on chasing down the potatoes including one which has found its way beneath a stand of somewhat fragile looking wooden toys, similar to the one that Antares bought yesterday.









*OOC:*


Will get back to Antares on the Detect Magic thing after getting a reply from him regarding a PM he sent.
















*OOC:*


How carefully are you swinging the tin cup, Bosco?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 1, 2011)

Bosco doesn't hit anything with the cup that will cost more than a few coppers to replace, in case he's forced to do so.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 2, 2011)

Myst hung back, waiting to follow Antares.  The elf had been here before and had more first hand experience with whatever phenomena that he had witnessed.  The cleric was therefore content to stay alert and keep his eyes open for anything strange or otherwise out of the ordinary.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2011)

Muzdim stands there. His weapon hand in his pocket, he grasp the black orb he caries in it anxiously. Otherwise, he makes no move, no sound.


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 2, 2011)

[sblock=For Antares]As you cast the spell, you hear a bell like ringing sound.  Your first thought is that the bell over the door is making the sound, but the door itself is tied back and open in front of the shop, and the bell itself is quite still.  The sound you hear is definitely coming from it however, and it has a discordant edge to it.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 3, 2011)

Outside Antares raises both hands at head-level, fingers loose, spreads his arms out only to bring them back forcefully, fingers grasping at apparently empty air, bringing something back towards pointed elven ears. Once: "I hear." Twice: "I see." Arms spread wide, faint blue glitter sparkling as they slice through the air, his face softly glowing with the pleasure of magic: "Roshasanant!"

Silence, at least to mundane ears...... 

Then a delighted giggle: "The bell! On the door. How very clever!" A sweeping gesture towards his companions, "Shall we?"

[Sblock=Minute 2]As he crosses the street, Antares will go over his companions for any new or old magical items or conditions (including examining his own ring), please.[/sblock]Once on the other side, just below the bell, the young wizard pauses, closes his eyes and listens with rapt attention.

[sblock=Minutes 3 (and up? he won't go past minute 5, please)] Can he tell: If it's a spell anchored to the bell or if the bell is a magic item in its own right? Single spell/function or something more complex? School of magic? Charge-based, X times per day or infinite "wondrous item" activation?[/sblock]


----------



## mdengler (Nov 3, 2011)

"What did you find?" Stellan asks, clearly skeptical of the threat the bell poses. Then he adds, with a slight smile: "A demon?"


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 3, 2011)

To answer a couple of other questions Fred had... 

The store is one of several one story buildings along the street.  It's not a tightly packed town, so as is the case of most buildings there's a space between it and its neighbors.  As is the case with many of the shops, the living quarters for the owner is an extension at the back of the building, with a door connecting the two halves on the inside.  There's a large window at the front to display the wares, but the sides have no windows whatsoever.  You can't tell from the outside if there's a basement, and when you've been inside there's never been an obvious entrance to one, but most buildings in town have one in your experience.

Inside, Jorgen turns to the Halfling after recovering his potatoes and replacing them.  Why are you still here?  Outside, go!  He turns towards the door to point - which obviously wouldn't work if someone was blind.  And then notices Antares (and possibly some of the rest) walking towards the door, and frowns slightly as the elf doesn't come in but is obviously inspecting the door.

[sblock=For Antares]Your ring gives a somewhat neutral sound that's a combination of a chime and as if someone knocked on a piece of wood. Myst's holy symbol also rings, a bright, strong sound.

As far as the bell, you can't tell much beyond a relatively strong ward over it that protects further specifics of a second, weaker aura beneath.  The discordance you heard previously is primarily from that second aura, and it may have some similarity to control spells that you've observed cast before.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 4, 2011)

mdengler said:


> "What did you find?" Stellan asks, clearly skeptical of the threat the bell poses. Then he adds, with a slight smile: "A demon?"



"Nothing quite so grand yet, friend Stellan," agrees the wizard in kindred tones. "But perhaps a cursed item planted by one?" 



gambler1650 said:


> Jorgen turns towards the door to point - which obviously wouldn't work if someone was blind.  And then notices Antares (and possibly some of the rest) walking towards the door, and frowns slightly as the elf doesn't come in but is obviously inspecting the door.



Indeed, once on the other side, just below the bell, the young wizard pauses, closes his eyes and listens with rapt attention... 

"The melody is strong," he whispers to those around him. "First and foremost there is a single, discordant note that seeks to change, to make others travel its path... but muffled. It hides, secure within the shielding beats of... a cloak? A protector? Or perhaps simply a Control, the hand that holds the leash, the bars that cage the beast?" He opens wide green eyes, turns them up towards the tiny bell, "In truth I have not heard it sung quite this way before, so some experimentation-"

<Assuming the shopkeeper approaches right around then:
"Ah, master Jorgen," welcomes the elf, his smile broad. "We would like to purchase a bell from you this fine morning. *This* bell, to be precise."


[sblock=For Gambler]







gambler1650 said:


> Myst's holy symbol also rings, a bright, strong sound.



To Antares' knowledge, was this there before or is it new?

What about Muzdin's black orb (concealed in his hand)? No notes from that?[/sblock]


----------



## mdengler (Nov 4, 2011)

"Yes, it's a fine looking piece of craftsmanship," Stellan agrees with a nod. "Just what we're looking for!"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 4, 2011)

Myst raised an eyebrow when Antares requested to purchase the bell but otherwise remained silent, awaiting the shopkeeper's response.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2011)

Muzdim exchanged a few glances with Myst, trying to figure out if the other cleric knew what the hell was going on.


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 6, 2011)

OOC: I probably need a response from Whizbang Dustyboots on what Bosco is now doing, to decide how the shopkeeper reacts to everything.  Last I knew he was still, carefully, whacking stuff with his cup.

[sblock=For Antares]The black orb in Muzdim's hand remains completely silent.[/sblock]


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 7, 2011)

[sblock=More for Antares]The symbol for Myst has always given off that aura, yes.  And also, Stellan's ring makes an oddly muffled sound, as if drawing everything around it into itself - also something you've noticed previously.[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 8, 2011)

Catching Muzdin's questioning glances, Myst could only shrug his shoulders and shake his head.  He had no idea what exactly was happening and was waiting for Antares to tell them something significant.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 8, 2011)

Seeing the shopkeeper is distracted, Bosco pockets anything that looks small, portable and valuable while allowing himself to be shooed outside.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Does Antares spot the theft? Wis roll if appropriate: 1d20=8, succeeded by 4.


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 12, 2011)

Master Jorgen looks surprised at Antares' question.  "This bell?  What ever for?"  He scowls, though no more so than might be expected at an odd purchase request such as the one he's been presented.  The request has him flummoxed enough that he doesn't appear to notice Bosco's theft, though he mutters under his breath, "Good riddance." as the halfling moves by him and out of the store, puzzled eyes still on the elf as he waits for his reply.









*OOC:*


Antares is too raptly attending to the mystical music of the bell and his negotiation with the shopkeeper to notice the theft.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bosco wanders a good distance away from everyone before ditching his "disguise" and examining what he managed to pocket on the way out.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 14, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> Master Jorgen looks surprised at Antares' question.  "This bell?  What ever for?"  He scowls, though no more so than might be expected at an odd purchase request such as the one he's been presented.



That worthy tilts his head, "Are you saying it's an inferior product, master Jorgen? Then... we should no doubt expect a significant discount?"


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 14, 2011)

Outside the shop, the shopkeeper eyes the young elf and his companions.  He shakes his head, "It's a perfectly fine bell.  Just wondering what you want with it, and I have a feeling you may be just pulling my leg.  5 crowns (gp's).  I need to get back to stocking before serious customers show up."

  He glances at the other three standing with Antares, a brief nod to Myst when he sees the holy symbol.  That however didn't keep him from grossly overcharging for the bell - at least if it were a simple bell with no magic to it, which would normally go for 1 gp and 2 sp.  









*OOC:*


For Bosco: I'll get back to you on what you pocketed in a couple of days... a 10 hour drive tomrrow is a good time to let me think about the campaign.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2011)

*"Ain't ye chargin' abusively for that bell, good man?" *The dwarf takes a step forward. *"Ye know the keen eye of a dwarf knows of trade, even if this dwarf is a servant of a holy deity. I expect ye give to the church in the same amount ye overcharge yer products. "* the spooky dwarf says.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 15, 2011)

"In deed," deadpans the young mage. "Master Stonehand will pay no more than 2 crowns for an ordinary bell." And he very deliberately steps away from the direct line between the two negotiators...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2011)

Muzdim takes a quick glare at the elf. *"The elf will pay the 5 pieces."* he says, and gives his back to the shopkeeper, walking back, and slapping the elf in the back, pushing him forward.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 15, 2011)

Antares looks behind him without turning around, smiling down on the cleric of Takam from his greater height. "That would be somewhat difficult, master Stonehand, as I presently hold but three crowns to my name, the whole of my fortune in my forlorn exile from things parental, in truth all that stands between this earthly body and wretched starvation." A pause. "*You*, on the other hand, oh savvy negotiator of legendary bargains..."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 16, 2011)

Myst stepped forward, offering a friendly smile to the shopkeeper.  "Certainly three crowns is more than sufficient for the bell, is it not?" he asked, his fingers lightly brushing across his holy symbol.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 16, 2011)

Both the elven mage and Muzdin gift him with mildly reproachful looks. <correct me if I err, Voda >  

"Some people have no appreciation for the beautiful art of rhetoric," sadly confides Antares to his dwarven opposite.

<Response Muzdin?>

While brother Myst takes over negotiations for the bell, the elf broadens his magical search to the inside of the shop. After all, where there is one, there might be another... Or is that: the One does not necessarily chase out the Other?









*OOC:*


Detect Magic inside the shop, please. 

I've lost track of where I am re timing: minute 7?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 17, 2011)

Antares only gets  a *"hump"* from the secretive dwarf.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 17, 2011)

"it's _Humph_," lightly corrects the would-be scholar.


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Fun RP everyone... thanks for keeping it going while I got back into things at home







The shopkeeper looks somewhat confused, and responds to Muzdim initially, "I'm not a member of your faith.  If I were, you might have a point... if I were overcharging."  He blinks at Antares and then Myst after the exchange continues, You would pay 3 GP for the bell?  Alright.  It's yours if you have the coin on you.  If you're just wasting my time, then please go.  I have a shop to get ready.".


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 17, 2011)

[sblock=For Bosco]Once you're well enough away and can look at what you pocketed, you realize you've picked up a brooch of bronze with a small, green, gem in it.  There also happens to be a small tassel attached to it, colored red, and on the featureless back of the brooch there's writing in common letters, but it seems to make no sense - they certainly aren't words.  M2PL DE.









*OOC:*


Do you often go into the shop normally?  I assumed not, based on earlier RP, but if so, let me know.





[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 18, 2011)

As soon as the shopkeeper agreed to the three gold piece price for the bell, Myst turned to Antares.  "Well?  Pay the man..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 19, 2011)

"Hm?" The elf turns from his so far fruitless examination of the shop's racks (and barrels and shelves and hanging/drying displays) to face this rather surprising betrayal: agree to thrice the normal price and then have somebody *else* pay it? "I see you are channeling Bosco today, oh caller of my starvation." A tilt of the head, bi-coloured hair swaying, green eyes searching grey*. "Though probably a Lesson from the Light Giver lurks somewhere in those seemingly cruel depths..." A decision is reached: "I will furnish one gold piece, fair contribution to our shared venture, if other will furnish the rest." He holds out his open palm, a crown twinkling upon it...

<Response Myst, Muzdin, Stellan?>









*OOC:*


*=With a name like "Myst", I'm assuming his eyes* are* gray?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 19, 2011)

"First time and last time I go in that shop," Bosco mutters, shoving his prize down deep into one pocket. He climbs up onto a nearby hitching post and waits for the elf and the dwarf and the other one to do something interesting or potentially lucrative.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2011)

Muzdim makes a quick gesture with his hand, producing a golden coin. He shifts the gold between his thick fingers, looking at it. Then he looks up to the elf. *"Fair trade elf." *he said. In dwarven ways, it meant that he agreed on the bargain, or that he thought Antares had made the right decision. *"And there is a lesson to be learned. Specially from you."* he says and tosses the coin to the shopkeeper.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 22, 2011)

Antares finishes his quick round of the shop's interior, sadly hearing nothing else amiss. "Oh? And what would that be, master dwarf?" A pause, a teasing smile, considering who he's speaking with, "Assuming it isn't a secret, of course."









*OOC:*


1 more coin to complete this level!  Mysthyr? Stellan?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 22, 2011)

"Alas, I am merely the negotiator.  I have few enough coins jingling around in my purse and can contribute only five silver pieces to the cause," he said handing the coins over to Antares.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 22, 2011)

Who turns to Stellan with a reproachful look towards the priest of Pelor...

<Response Stellan?>









*OOC:*


Assuming we get the last 5 sterlings from somewhere  :





"And so it is settled," smiles Antares, a bit relieved nonetheless. To the shopkeeper: "Perhaps a stool to unhook our new purchase? Would such be possible?"

<Response Jorgen?>

The elf follows him inside, observing the proceedings as if he has never seen a man working before. Observing AND inquiring: "I do not mean to pry, but where did you acquire it, pray? Would perhaps more be available?"


----------



## mdengler (Nov 25, 2011)

Stellan will throw in the five sterlings. Now let's see about this demon bell.


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jorgen shakes his head slightly, seeming bemused by the whole series of events.  "Four patrons buying a bell..."   When Antares speaks, he replies,  "I think I bought it from a shipment a year or so ago.  Good enough bell.  Still not sure why you want it.  I don't have any more of them, in fact I'll need to find another one for myself."  He grabs a stool, and the tools to remove it, and hands it to Antares.  "Here, have the dwarf take it down.  I'm sure he has a knack with tools more than you.  I have things to finish unpacking.  Bring the tools back when you're done."









*OOC:*


Go ahead and play out the rest of the scene as desired.  I'll work out further details of what Bosco stole, as far as money for XP purposes.  Also if you want to start discussing next moves, feel free.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 26, 2011)

The reproachful look from the elf garners only a shrug and a smile in response from the priest.

"What exactly is it about this bell that you are seeing?" Myst asks Antares.  "Care to fill us in?  Or would you rather do that in private?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 26, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> When Antares speaks, Jorgen replies,  "I think I bought it from a shipment a year or so ago.  Good enough bell.  Still not sure why you want it.  I don't have any more of them, in fact I'll need to find another one for myself."



"A shipment?" Antares' smile holds steady: exotic goods from faraway places have always fascinated him (strange coins clinking, cracked and yellowed maps). "From whence this caravan? Was this perhaps a particular seller?"

<Response Jorgen?>



gambler1650 said:


> He grabs a stool, and the tools to remove it, and hands it to Antares.  "Here, have the dwarf take it down.  I'm sure he has a knack with tools more than you.  I have things to finish unpacking.  Bring the tools back when you're done."




"My thank yous. I am certain this transaction will bring you... excellent luck," enigmatically states the young mage before bringing his haul to his companions, juggling them as best he can (and characteristically dropping a few repeatively along the way). "While you work, I would examine other stores, that this is not repeated throughout the town. Oh, and it - must - not - ring," he emphatically tells Muzdin, Stellan and Mysthyr before heading off.









*OOC:*


Use the rest of the Detect Magic time to survey as many public places as possible. Whizbang, Bosco can join up with him if he wishes (?).








Toric_Arthendain said:


> "Wait! What exactly is it about this bell that you are seeing?" Myst asks Antares.  "Care to fill us in?  Or would you rather do that in private?"



The elf mage pauses, looking non-plussed: "Did I not already?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 28, 2011)

> The elf mage pauses, looking non-plussed: "Did I not already?"




"Perhaps, but maybe layman's terms would be better?  Your arcane explanations mean little to me.  Do you truly believe this bell to be possessed by some demon?  And if so, to what end?"  Myst stares quizzically at the elf before continuing.  "Isn't it possible that the bell is just imbued with some sort of magic and has nothing to do with demons at all?  If I have missed something and there is more clear evidence of a demon influencing this bell, please clear things up for me.  But in terms that I can understand as one not skilled in the arcane arts."


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 29, 2011)

To Antares: You see nothing else particularly magical in the shop (or at all).  It's known that Jorgen does carry small charms, but given their value compared to the rest of the shop's contents, he always goes into the back room to get them.

Jorgen responds to Antares as he continues to ask questions, "The gods and goddesses man... You never stop asking questions, do you?  My memory for who specifically gave me the bell from an otherwise normal caravan that long ago is pretty fuzzy."  He looks out the window, as people start to meander by, and one or two townspeople come inside.  "Ok.  Shoo, unless you want to buy something else... And... wait..." He pauses, reaches into a pocket and pulls out the extra of what you gave him yesterday (OOCly will calculate it and tell you how much it is).  "I'm sorry about yesterday.  You left extra, I gave you no useful advice, and then I kept the money.  Would have given it back, but wasn't thinking straight."









*OOC:*


For Bosco: You estimate by the way, that the brooch might be worth 10 GP due to the gem and craftsmanship.  The letters are somewhat roughly cut and detract from the overall piece however, so that might lower the price by 2 GP to 8 GP total.















*OOC:*


Ok, I will suggest that unless you expect the first stages of looking for Anna to be dangerous, that the party could split up again and I can keep track of both.  In which case, plans for the remainder of the day should be come up with and agreed upon.  To reiterate, as I know this format lends itself to forgetting threads:

1. Antares wants to check out the other stores to see if similar events have occurred (I believe you've used both Detect Magics for the day?  I would go back to check, but the site is extremely slow for me).

2. The clerics want to follow the lead on the girl.

3. Bosco wants to follow whatever brings him money or women, or both.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 29, 2011)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> "Perhaps, but maybe layman's terms would be better? Your arcane explanations mean little to me. Do you truly believe this bell to be possessed by some demon? And if so, to what end?" Myst stares quizzically at the elf before continuing. "Isn't it possible that the bell is just imbued with some sort of magic and has nothing to do with demons at all? If I have missed something and there is more clear evidence of a demon influencing this bell, please clear things up for me. But in terms that I can understand as one not skilled in the arcane arts."



"Ah." Antares scooches-in to let an early customer squeeze past them and then remains close, for privacy's sake. "That is what was meant by 'but perhaps cursed item planted by one', brother Myst," he whisperingly explains. "The source of ill-thoughts *does* rest within the bell, but it seems unlikely to be conscious. In truth I had not even considered the possibility -- though it *is* said some of the southern arts allow- nay, demand-" A waving-away hand gesture. "As to that and to the rest... would you care to discuss it as we walk from pottery to tea salon and then to leather goods and beyond?" This being the three nearest shops, intersped as they are with plain houses and connecting alleys.

<Response Mysthyr?>

«If he hesitates:
"I am sure we can trust our two companions to sail through the physical tasks involved with removing the bell with their usual brilliance and poise."


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 29, 2011)

Gambler1650 said:
			
		

> "Ok. Shoo, unless you want to buy something else... And... wait..." He pauses, reaches into a pocket and pulls out the extra of what you gave him yesterday, "I'm sorry about yesterday. You left extra, I gave you no useful advice, and then I kept the money. Would have given it back, but wasn't thinking straight."




His opposite tilts his head to the side, considering. "You were most kind," he softly contradicts, a hand not quite making it to the other's arm. "Under the circumstances... you were most kind indeed. Though I will take the coins, but only if you insist." His smile is small, but it is there.

<Response Jorgen?>


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 29, 2011)

Muzdim removes the bell with methodical expertise. It is apparent that he could dismantle the whole shop if you gave him enough time. And build it elsewhere. *"Yer bell"* he says, handing the thing to Antares. *"Don't we have a gal to find too?"*


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 30, 2011)

"At last, the Adventure of the Shopkeeper's Bell has been completed! Huzzah!"

Bosco pockets the broach and trails along after, eager for action.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 2, 2011)

With the bell purchased and retrieved, Myst turns to Antares.  "Lead on, friend.  I believe you said the Pottery was next?  Let's get this done as I am anxious to question Anna's friend about when she last saw her."


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll assume that the group goes to the Pottery next unless I hear otherwise by tonight...


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 4, 2011)

There are more people on the main road through the center of town on which the General Store and most of the other stores are built.  The sound of feet on the wood beneath is such an everpresent sound that you take no more extra notice of it than the sounds of birds or the breeze.

Some of the townsfolk look at your small group a bit oddly, given the racial composition, but otherwise do nothing.  Most of the people who work in the mines and forests are already gone, so those out and about are women, children and adolescents who have managed to avoid the usual work they're put to.  

When you come to the pottery shop, there's one woman inside, talking amiably with Erisa.  The door is half open.  And next to Erisa's shop, Daenila sits outside on a chair waiting for customers.  When she sees Bosco coming, she gives the halfling a wink, "Morning, young master.  Glad to see that Erisa hasn't scared you away from our shops yet."









*OOC:*


Actions? Plan?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 5, 2011)

Muzdim awaits for the elf to take any actions, and simply nods to the woman. He keeps his sturdy arms folded around his chest, with a face that denotes mildly annoyance. Nothing new on the cleric's side of things.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 6, 2011)

*Sorry for the delay, folks!*



Voda Vosa said:


> Muzdim removes the bell with methodical expertise. It is apparent that he could dismantle the whole shop if you gave him enough time. And build it elsewhere. *"Yer bell"* he says, handing the thing to Antares. *"Don't we have a gal to find too?"*



"Impressive," admits the starry-robed mage, though he half-suspects a portion of that speed was born out of a petty desire not to let him discourse at length on the mysterious wonders of magical knowledge. He carefully accepts the coppery item, wisely pinching the ringer between thumb and forefinger so it will *not* ring.



Toric_Arthendain said:


> With the bell purchased and retrieved, Myst turns to Antares.  "Lead on, friend.  I believe you said the Pottery was next?  Let's get this done as I am anxious to question Anna's friend about when she last saw her."



"A moment, if you please?" That worthy takes the time to unscrew the scrollcase at his waist, polished bone inset with colorful ceramic pieces, and build a nest for the bell with one of the blank parchment he finds there before deliberately re-sealing the lid over protective darkness... "There, it is done. So, what happened to the planned searching of master Jorgen's store?" mildly inquires Antares of his companions as he starts walking left, towards their new destination. 

<Response Muzdin, Stellan, Mysthyr?>



Voda Vosa said:


> Muzdim awaits for the elf to take any actions, and simply nods to the woman. He keeps his sturdy arms folded around his chest, with a face that denotes mildly annoyance. Nothing new on the cleric's side of things.




Antares bows politely to all three women and then simply... *listens*! 









*OOC:*


Detect Magic minute 11 on the store's frontage and entrance, please.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 7, 2011)

Myst hangs back and simply watches the elf concentrate on the pottery shop, waiting to hear the verdict.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 8, 2011)

Bosco idly wonders what's in passerbys' pockets.


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 8, 2011)

Antares hears a very faint, pleasant buzzing sound coming from a small wooden charm carved as a leaf from a plant informally called "GoodLuck root" - the roots of which provide a very faint narcotic effect.  This charm is on a necklace around Daenila's neck, and has a very faint protective tone to it, though what it protects against would require more attention.  The pottery shop itself, at least the frontage and entrance, is dead silent as far as magic goes.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 10, 2011)

"Good dawn to you, fair lady," begins the elven mage, green eyes lingering on the necklace. "We come fresh from master Jorgen's shop, where perhaps you have heard, fights and ill-thoughts have of late gathered more thickly than they rightly should?" He knows he should move on to shop's interior without delay, but curiosity, as always, holds him fairly entranced...

And, on a similar tack, if the bell was purchased from caravan unknown a year past... has the condition been in place since then, somehow unnoticed, or perhaps, more likely, was it rather activated/laid on but lately..?









*OOC:*


Another minute on determining the necklace's properties, please.  

Didn't Gambler suggest splitting up, with whoever wants to going to see Anna's friend?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 12, 2011)

Myst watches Antares for any reaction while he looks upon the front of the shop.  Seeing nothing telling, he turns and clears his throat.  "Friend Antares, I believe I will leave you to your pursuits as I have no talents that can discern any such disturbances, possessions or otherwise.  I am going to go and speak to Anna's friend while you check out the rest of these shops."

If there are no objections, he turns to the dwarf.  "Muzdim, if you'd care to accompany me, I'd be delighted to have you along."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2011)

*"Sure Brother Myst." *replies shortly the dwarf, before turning his back to the rest and walking away unceremoniously. He did turn however, and rasped *"Antares, Bosco."* And that was his goodbye.


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 12, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> "Good dawn to you, fair lady," begins the elven mage, green eyes lingering on the necklace. "We come fresh from master Jorgen's shop, where perhaps you have heard, fights and ill-thoughts have of late gathered more thickly than they rightly should?" He knows he should move on to shop's interior without delay, but curiosity, as always, holds him fairly entranced...
> 
> And, on a similar tack, if the bell was purchased from caravan unknown a year past... has the condition been in place since then, somehow unnoticed, or perhaps, more likely, was it rather activated/laid on but lately..?
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




Daenila replies with a lazy smile, "Young master elf, I had heard rumors to that effect, though I attributed it to the stress below the surface due to the political maneuverings of late.  I do know that Jorgen seemed quite relieved when the day was over a couple of times this week, he feared that some of his customers could come to blows."  She smirks slightly, tilting her head towards the pottery shop next door, "Erisa and my shops are relatively quiet these days, the only political talk comes from her."

The necklace's properties are relatively low level, and the spell itself seems to protect against death, or perhaps hides the wearer from those with no life.  It's certainly not something that would protect against a high level spell.




> Didn't Gambler suggest splitting up, with whoever wants to going to see Anna's friend?










I suggested it as an option due to the nature of play by post games.    It will however, speed things up a touch.  Bosco and Stellan, please let me know which group you are with:

Antares: Exploring shops, looking for similar items such as was in the General Store.

Muzdim and Myst: Following up on the disappearance of Anna.


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 12, 2011)

Toric, Voda: Please let me know your specific plan.  You know where Anna's friend lives, and also where Anna's foster mother lives.



Toric_Arthendain said:


> Myst watches Antares for any reaction while he looks upon the front of the shop.  Seeing nothing telling, he turns and clears his throat.  "Friend Antares, I believe I will leave you to your pursuits as I have no talents that can discern any such disturbances, possessions or otherwise.  I am going to go and speak to Anna's friend while you check out the rest of these shops."
> 
> If there are no objections, he turns to the dwarf.  "Muzdim, if you'd care to accompany me, I'd be delighted to have you along."


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 14, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> Daenila replies with a lazy smile, "Young master elf, I had heard rumors to that effect, though I attributed it to the stress below the surface due to the political maneuverings of late.  I do know that Jorgen seemed quite relieved when the day was over a couple of times this week, he feared that some of his customers could come to blows."  She smirks slightly, tilting her head towards the pottery shop next door, "Erisa and my shops are relatively quiet these days, the only political talk comes from her."



"That is, indeed, good news." A slight hesitation... then in a quieter tone: "It seems foul play might be on Askadar's chill winds this morn, oh cautious one, and we of the Behenian Company," a wave to the five beings present, "have taken upon ourselves to see it set to right, if we can... Pray, have you heard of other places, public or private, that have seen unusual unrest as of late? Any at all?"

<Response Daniela?>



Toric_Arthendain said:


> Seeing nothing telling, Myst turns and clears his throat.  "Friend Antares, I believe I will leave you to your pursuits as I have no talents that can discern any such disturbances, possessions or otherwise.  I am going to go and speak to Anna's friend while you check out the rest of these shops.



"Wise as always," mildly agrees the young elf with a slow nod. "We will meet you there, or, if we are cast adrift in the lateness of time, at the Corl farm?"



Voda Vosa said:


> The dwarf did turn however, and rasped *"Antares, Bosco."* And that was his goodbye.



"That was a harder slap than necessary, master Stonehand," lightly comments the elf with a parting bow. "Please recall that my sorcerous revenge can make even the fires of the mountain itself weep with everlasting envy." He is, of course, smiling sweetly as he says this. 









*OOC:*


And he's referring to this event.


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 15, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> "That is, indeed, good news." A slight hesitation... then in a quieter tone: "It seems foul play might be on Askadar's chill winds this morn, oh cautious one, and we of the Behenian Company," a wave to the five beings present, "have taken upon ourselves to see it set to right, if we can... Pray, have you heard of other places, public or private, that have seen unusual unrest as of late? Any at all?"
> 
> <Response Daniela?>





Daenila seems to remember something and speaks over to Bosco first, "Oh, and two of those girls came back this way, asking about you.  Wanted to know your name.  Being a horrible gossip, of course, I gave it to them - well, at least that first name of yours as I guessed from your use of the term 'Boscoing."

Then she turns her attention back to Antares, "The Behenian Company, eh?, her tone amused.  It stays amused as she adds, "So I'm sure all of the problems of Ascadar are about to be solved by such brave and noble folk as yourself."  A touch more seriously she says, "No.  No very odd behaviour that I can think of, or anyone being obviously disruptive beyond the usual fight or two that breaks out at the taverns or on the streets.  Nothing much different than I've seen most years of my life.  But I do expect it to get worse before it gets better.  Unless Eliaesel returns...  The last said wistfully.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 16, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Sure Brother Myst." *replies shortly the dwarf, before turning his back to the rest and walking away unceremoniously. He did turn however, and rasped *"Antares, Bosco."* And that was his goodbye.



Unwilling to ever hear the word "bell" uttered again, Bosco races after the dwarf and the other one.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 16, 2011)

"Yes, we can meet at the Corl farm later, or failing that, back at the Half and Human," Myst says to Antares as he takes his leave.

Myst walks along with Muzdim, casting a glance back at Bosco who appears to have joined them as well.  "Let's speak to Anna's friend first, see what if anything she knows about Anna's disappearance.  Then perhaps we can visit Anna's house and see if she left any clues behind that her foster mother might have missed."

The cleric then leads the way to Erenie's house, hoping she might provide some important information on where Anna might have gone.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 16, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> Daenila seems to remember something and speaks over to Bosco first, "Oh, and two of those girls came back this way, asking about you.  Wanted to know your name.  Being a horrible gossip, of course, I gave it to them - well, at least that first name of yours as I guessed from your use of the term 'Boscoing."



Bosco idly wonders what's in passerbys' pockets... until Antares pokes him: "You are being rude, Bo." He offers goodwife Daenila a look of apology, (hopefully) out of direct sight from his halfling friend...

<Response Bosco?>



gambler1650 said:


> Then she turns her attention back to Antares, "The Behenian Company, eh?, her tone amused.  It stays amused as she adds, "So I'm sure all of the problems of Ascadar are about to be solved by such brave and noble folk as yourself."  A touch more seriously she says, "No.  No very odd behaviour that I can think of, or anyone being obviously disruptive beyond the usual fight or two that breaks out at the taverns or on the streets.  Nothing much different than I've seen most years of my life.  But I do expect it to get worse before it gets better.  Unless Eliaesel returns...  The last said wistfully.



"Hm. Disappointing," agrees the elf, though he his thinking mostly of other things... "May we look inside your shop? As you may have gleamed, I am presently exercising the Sight." Which is no sight at all to his immemorial Tradition, but for simplicity's sake...



Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Unwilling to ever hear the word "bell" uttered again, Bosco races after the dwarf and the other one.



To the young mage's absent sorrow: Bosco is in a difficult mood today, it seems... "Shall we?" smiles the elf to Stellan. 









*OOC:*


Another minute (minute 12) Detecting Magic on the inside of the pottery shop please, Gambler. 






"Has your family had trouble with the animated dead, lady?" half-distractedly inquires antares as he... _works_. 

<Response Daenila?>


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Muzdim, Myst, Bosco*

The trip to Erenie's house is simple enough given the directions.  It's slightly off the main road through the center of town.  The houses here are somewhat shabby, perhaps the owners spend too much time away in the mines or forests to keep up the houses.  Erenie's house, however, is in reasonable shape and well maintained.  The roof looks like one corner could use repairing due to some rot, but compared to others in the area it's in much better shape.  

As is the case with some of the houses, the front door is open to let some of the fresh air inside.  In those houses, it's obvious someone is still home, a woman sweeping inside, an older man puttering around the front.  Erenie's house appears empty, though once you come close, you can hear an off tune humming from somewhere inside.




Toric_Arthendain said:


> "Yes, we can meet at the Corl farm later, or failing that, back at the Half and Human," Myst says to Antares as he takes his leave.
> 
> Myst walks along with Muzdim, casting a glance back at Bosco who appears to have joined them as well.  "Let's speak to Anna's friend first, see what if anything she knows about Anna's disappearance.  Then perhaps we can visit Anna's house and see if she left any clues behind that her foster mother might have missed."
> 
> The cleric then leads the way to Erenie's house, hoping she might provide some important information on where Anna might have gone.


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 19, 2011)

"How rude!" says Daenila, in response to Antares' reference to using 'the Sight', but her tone is amused and she winks.  She tilts her head a touch at the elf's query about the 'animated dead', and replies, "Not of late.  It's something that's been passed down from mother to daughter in my family, and I find it pretty more than useful.  Most of the time I forget that it has any effect at all." 

And finally, to the question of whether the elf can look inside her shop, "Please do, young master.  Though, I'll suggest that you might not want to be so bold as to describe what you're doing if you go into Erisa's shop.  Let me know if you find anything?  As far as I know, nothing in my shop should be magical..."









*OOC:*


Assuming that Antares goes into the shop, he doesn't 'hear' anything on a sweep through that indicates a magic item.  And by the way, Daenila's shop is wood carvings - some similar in nature to the one that Antares bought for the halfling child.  Erisa's shop, next door, is the pottery shop.










Binder Fred said:


> Bosco idly wonders what's in passerbys' pockets... until Antares pokes him: "You are being rude, Bo." He offers goodwife Daenila a look of apology, (hopefully) out of direct sight from his halfling friend...
> 
> <Response Bosco?>
> 
> ...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 19, 2011)

Muzdim walks inside the house, and the planks cry under his weight. Muttering something, he grabs the black orb in his pocket, while calling out:* "Is there anyone home?"*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 20, 2011)

Myst shakes his head at his friend's manners.  "I think it is still customary to knock, even if the door stands open, when entering someone's home."  As an afterthought, the cleric knocks on the door and stands just in the entrance behind the bolder dwarf.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 20, 2011)

*"Manners, are not my knack."* the dwarf shrugs, looking around with suspicious eyes.


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Muzdim, Myst, Bosco*

At the dwarf's booming voice, there's a high pitched, squeaking shriek from the hummer, obviously a female (or a highly effeminate male).  There's then silence, until the knock, and then a young woman's face peeks around the corner, her eyes wide - she's probably 17 or so, somewhat pretty but not overwhelmingly so.

When she sees the dwarf, she calls out, "What do you want?" and then she sees the other cleric behind him, hesitantly stepping out.  Myst recognizes her as having been to some services with her father, though he never got her name - having been relegated to preparing for the services, helping with some of the ceremonies, and then cleaning the chapel afterwards.  Her father is a woodcutter somewhat well known in the community.  "Pelor be praised.." she says quietly, before looking back to the dwarf.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 20, 2011)

*"Me be Muzdim, war priest of the Secret One; besides me is brother Myst, cleric of the Sun God. We are seeking information about the location of a person. You will cooperate."* informs the dwarf, in a military authoritative tone. If Muzdim failed to address Bosco because he didn't notice him skittering near them, because he doesn't want to be linked with him, or because he intently doesn't want the halfing to be noticed, it remains unknown.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 21, 2011)

"Whatever beknighted soul taught him both grammar and manners apologizes, dear girl," Bosco intervenes, sweeping his cap off his head and bowing low. "We've come to help."


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 23, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> To the question of whether the elf can look inside her shop, "Please do, young master.  Though, I'll suggest that you might not want to be so bold as to describe what you're doing if you go into Erisa's shop."



Antares pauses. "Does she not enjoy truth?"

<Response Daenila?>



gambler1650 said:


> She tilts her head a touch at the elf's query about the 'animated dead', and replies, "Not of late.  It's something that's been passed down from mother to daughter in my family, and I find it pretty more than useful.  Most of the time I forget that it has any effect at all."
> 
> "Let me know if you find anything?  As far as I know, nothing in my shop should be magical..."



"As, indeed, nothing seems to be," confirms the lean elf before tearing himself away from his contemplation of gigogne wooden bowls. "Time presently answers to beads carved by the Uncaring One, I fear oh fascinating lady, but could I perhaps extract promise of tales in future, of the once and future dead, of past deeds by kin and kith that made them so?" Discovery, knowledge, Antares is not one to be bored by the smallest crumb of it -- especially if it concerns subjects his sire frowns upon!

<Response Daenila?>









*OOC:*


Boccob, The Uncaring One, of course. Neutral God of things magical.













*OOC:*


After Daenila's answer, Antares will shift to either Detecting Magic on the outside of her shop if he hasn't done that, or, if he has, to the interior of the pottery shop next door. Minute 13.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 24, 2011)

Myst looks from the halfling to the dwarf and back again and doesn't bother trying to suppress his smile.  He then turns to the girl.  "Are you Erenie? If so, we are looking for information on the whereabouts of your friend Anna."


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 24, 2011)

*At Erenie's Home: Myst, Muzdim, Bosco*

The girl still has something of the look of a wild animal trying to decide whether to flee, though she quirks an involuntary smile as the halfling enters.  She starts to say, "Nevertheless, I'm sure my father would be better able to..." and then Myst speaks.  She stops short, stares at him and then the others, appearing torn for a moment, hands idly wringing the cleaning rag she has in them.  She looks directly at the cleric of Pelor for a moment, "You won't tell anyone?  It wasn't my fault... She was just first..."


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 24, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Antares pauses. "Does she not enjoy truth?"
> 
> <Response Daenila?>




A wry smile, "She's my friend, but she's not very tolerant of people who don't think and look like her, especially these days when it's easier to do so without repercussions.




> "As, indeed, nothing seems to be," confirms the lean elf before tearing himself away from his contemplation of gigogne wooden bowls. "Time presently answers to beads carved by the Uncaring One, I fear oh fascinating lady, but could I perhaps extract promise of tales in future, of the once and future dead, of past deeds by kin and kith that made them so?" Discovery, knowledge, Antares is not one to be bored by the smallest crumb of it -- especially if it concerns subjects his sire frowns upon!




I'm an old woman, and prone to gossip and the telling of tales, as there is little else to do these days for me.  So stop by anytime, young master, and I will be happy to talk one of those elegant ears of yours off.  She winks at the young mage.



> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Boccob, The Uncaring One, of course. Neutral God of things magical.
> ...




I believe you detected magic on the outside of the shop already.  Fortunately when Antares looks into the pottery shop, Erisa is still talking to her customer.  No magical notes of any kind come from the wares on the shelves, or the two women.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 25, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> I'm an old woman, and prone to gossip and the telling of tales, as there is little else to do these days for me.  So stop by anytime, young master, and I will be happy to talk one of those elegant ears of yours off.  She winks at the young mage.



Antares blinks back, suddenly not quite sure how to react for some reason... He tries to cover his light blush with a polite bow: "And should any rumors of mischief, magical or otherwise... Ah... Pray do not hesitate." Another bow and he is thankfully off to the shop next door.



gambler1650 said:


> Fortunately when Antares looks into the pottery shop, Erisa is still talking to her customer.  No magical notes of any kind come from the wares on the shelves, or the two women.



and so the elf and human exit back out into the street after a polite nod to the shop's owner.

"Tea is next, I do believe?" indicates Antares, before crossing the street and then the several houses standing between their new objective and the two shops just visited. 

The spell is a carefully balanced thing in his mind's eye; a small, circling/pulsing harmony that even now requires more and more finesse to maintain at the right _pitch_. It will not last forever...

"A most interesting lady," he nonetheless comments to Stellan as they walk, referring to the wood-carver... "Do you happen to know why Bosco seemed to shun her? Has he done something embarrassing again?"









*OOC:*


Detect Magic on the frontage of the tea salon, please. Minute 14.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 28, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> *At Erenie's Home: Myst, Muzdim, Bosco*
> 
> The girl still has something of the look of a wild animal trying to decide whether to flee, though she quirks an involuntary smile as the halfling enters.  She starts to say, "Nevertheless, I'm sure my father would be better able to..." and then Myst speaks.  She stops short, stares at him and then the others, appearing torn for a moment, hands idly wringing the cleaning rag she has in them.  She looks directly at the cleric of Pelor for a moment, "You won't tell anyone?  It wasn't my fault... She was just first..."



"Dear girl, I am the very soul of discretion and the dwarf doesn't have the requisite vocabulary to tell anyone anything beyond 'want beer,' 'gold good' and 'me like beard.' Whatever you tell us will be safe with us and could, perhaps, help Anna in her hour of need."


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Shops and Magical Sensing: Antares, Stellan*









*OOC:*


Nothing on the outside of the tea shop 'sounds' magical.  To give a bit of context, magic items are definitely rare in Ascadar and they're not especially common in the world in general as far as you know.  So, the 'expected' result of Detect Magic in most general and craft stores would be nothing.  More 'specific shops' will have magic items (weapons, armor, potions) though obviously these will be expensive.  Most of these stores also have bells on the doors, which are open, but the only magical one Antares detected was at the General Shop.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 29, 2011)

Myst raises an eyebrow at the halfling's words and then turns his attention back to Erenie.  "What do you mean Anna was just first?  Please explain this," he says kindly, caring and concern evident on his face.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 29, 2011)

*In front of the tea salon*

"Should we go in?" He doesn't look that certain about it himself. Madame Mirelle is one of the most influential wife in town, mother to the present mayor, widow to one of the biggest logger there ever was, who built her an annex of maple and fir, that she could welcome her friends in style. Most importantly, it is a women's only place, and one that is not even open this early in the morning (infusions being a thing of mid to late afternoons, apparently). "Perhaps you should try the door?" If it's unlocked...

<Response Stellan?>


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 29, 2011)

The dwarf just emmits a grumble, remembering to whack Bosco in the head later.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


In the spirit of the new year, I'm going to semi-NPC Stellan in this post.  Gambler and/or Mdengler, please correct me if I overstepped, and do feel free to re-write the entire thing from any point downwards.








Binder Fred said:


> "Perhaps you should try the door?" If it's unlocked...




After a pause, Stellan does. 

<Assuming it is:> Worse luck: the simple door handle turns under the young human's hand and there is a muffled noise as the well-oiled whatever-it-is that keeps doors closed slides out of the way!

Antares swallows, hesitates, and then urgently gestures his friend forward, trying to (calmly, CALMLY!) look left and right and back at the same time. So far so good <I'm assuming?> (thank the gods for the early hours).

But Stellan backs off, hands raised and head shaking: not going first. You go!

The young elf chews on his lower lip, a bad habit when he's distraught, and then - surprising even himself - goes for it! "Do keep watch!" he urgently whispers before fully focusing on the task ahead. _What am I doing?!_

After a few false starts, he finally lays his hand fully on the door handle and the door itself he slowly starts to pull open, heart in his throat, SLOWLY uncovering lady Mirelle's lobby (which is also the lobby of her house, worse luck) and then, after long eternities, the open archway to lobby's left that leads to the salon itself...









*OOC:*


Assumed rather a lot in there, so pausing until reality can catch up with our earnest elven mage (for all I know, the ghost of lady Mirelle's husband is standing smack dab in the middle of that lobby, arms crossed ).

EDIT=Oh and I guess technically: Detect Magic on the lobby, please. Minute 15.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 2, 2012)

*At Erenie's Home: Myst, Muzdim, Bosco*

The young woman looks from face to face, a half smile crossing her mouth as she listens to Bosco.  But she sobers quickly, focusing on the priest.  Indecision crosses her features, and she twists the rag with her fingers before finally saying:

"You know that abandoned house?  The one that burned down a month or so ago?  We were out after sunset on the night she came by, after my dad went to sleep, just walking.. well, with a couple of boys."  She blushes briefly at that.  "And we went past that house.  I said something about how creepy it was and they dared us to go inside until they counted to 1000.  We were... we were drunk, and they said we would be cowards if we refused.  So... we did.  Anna was braver, she was even laughing when she went inside, daring me to come further in.  And then suddenly there was a muffled sound, and maybe something falling.  I didn't see her, maybe something white moving where she'd gone, but I just..." and she breaks down for a moment with a small sob, "I just ran...  The boys took off too.  We'd just met them, so I doubt they told anyone, and my dad would probably beat me if I told him.  I did... I told a guard that I saw something moving in there, but he told me it was just my imagination.. I couldn't tell him about Anna though.  You won't tell anyone?  My dad..."


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 2, 2012)

*The Main Street - Tea Salon: Antares, Stellan*









*OOC:*


Mirelle can't be the wife of the Mayor because there is no Mayor.   Just a council of 'equals'.  So I retcon it to say that she's the wife of one of the council members who's hoping to become the leader of the town (effectively a mayor, but remember the council will still be present with someone from the town taking over Eliaesel's old role).







For all the dramatics, the only sight to greet Antares is the tea salon to his left, where a couple of older women are seated already enjoying a cup of Lady Mirelle's latest concoction.  One is saying: "I think you've outdone yourself today.  It'll be a big hit with your customers this afternoon.  Charge just a bit more than usual and it'll be a bargain."  Then, the motion in the lobby catches their attention, and the three turn as one to stare at the elf.  Lady Mirelle is middle aged compared to the two women seated with her, likely friends or wives of other council members.  All three tilt their heads - it might be comical except for the coldness in Lady Mirelle's eyes.  "May I help you?  You appear to be... lost."

Antares doesn't pick up any magic in the lobby, or the tea salon itself.



Binder Fred said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> In the spirit of the new year, I'm going to semi-NPC Stellan in this post.  Gambler and/or Mdengler, please correct me if I overstepped, and do feel free to re-write the entire thing from any point downwards.
> ...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 3, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> "You know that abandoned house?  The one that burned down a month or so ago?  We were out after sunset on the night she came by, after my dad went to sleep, just walking.. well, with a couple of boys."  She blushes briefly at that.  "And we went past that house.  I said something about how creepy it was and they dared us to go inside until they counted to 1000.  We were... we were drunk, and they said we would be cowards if we refused.  So... we did.  Anna was braver, she was even laughing when she went inside, daring me to come further in.  And then suddenly there was a muffled sound, and maybe something falling.  I didn't see her, maybe something white moving where she'd gone, but I just..." and she breaks down for a moment with a small sob, "I just ran...  The boys took off too.  We'd just met them, so I doubt they told anyone, and my dad would probably beat me if I told him.  I did... I told a guard that I saw something moving in there, but he told me it was just my imagination.. I couldn't tell him about Anna though.  You won't tell anyone?  My dad..."



Bosco, who has often counted on the lack of ambition and imagination in the town's guards, nods sagely.

"Wait, did it burn down before or after you were there?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 3, 2012)

*"Keeping secrets eh? I like that." *Muzdim mumbles to himself. *"Yer secrets are always safe with a priest of the One who Hides Truth."*


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 6, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> All three tilt their heads - it might be comical except for the coldness in Lady Mirelle's eyes.  "May I help you?  You appear to be... lost."



Facing the owl-bear in her lair it is. 

"Ah..." Don't run, she will chase. Begin with the basics, as his sire used to say (rather strongly and with a certain air of righteous anger as well). "I am Meso- I mean- I am known as Antares, a yearling mage of the Lepanor tradition." Which is oh so relevant at the moment, isn't it? What then? Demon bells? Missing girls? Do not speak of cabbages to dragons! And then he has it: "Myself and a few -ah- a few of my more talented friends have recently come together to form the Behenian Company, a group dedicated to the - betterment of all that surrounds us." A way out- He needs a way out! Almost there: "For minimal recompense-" And then he stops. And thinks about what he's about to do... 

Some sort of pivot point. It is like finding yourself again.

"In actuality... no. Though I do believe you will be hearing about our company soon." A bow, "Have a good day, honorable ladies." He pushes the door closed.










*OOC:*


Did he get away with it?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 7, 2012)

Myst looks at the dwarf his eyes narrowed in irritation.  "Secrets are fine unless they endanger an innocent, which in this case might be exactly what is going on."

The cleric of Pelor turns to Erenie.  "Are you saying that something might have happened to Anna and you just left her at that house and told no one about her being there?  Take us to this place."









*OOC:*


And Bosco's question is important as well.  Was this house burned but still standing prior to the girls visiting it or has it burned since?


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 7, 2012)

*The Tearoom: Antares and Stellan*

The three women just stare at the young elf, and then as he begins to close the door, Lady Mirelle's voice can be heard, "Wait a moment Master Antares.  Would you please join us?  It won't take more than a few minutes, but I have a variety of teas that I would like the opinion of an elf on."  Her tone is somewhat amused, though still cool, and she sounds as though she expects her request to be accepted.









*OOC:*


Stellan himself hasn't come within view of the tearoom itself...









Binder Fred said:


> Facing the owl-bear in her lair it is.
> 
> "Ah..." Don't run, she will chase. Begin with the basics, as his sire used to say (rather strongly and with a certain air of righteous anger as well). "I am Meso- I mean- I am known as Antares, a yearling mage of the Lepanor tradition." Which is oh so relevant at the moment, isn't it? What then? Demon bells? Missing girls? Do not speak of cabbages to dragons! And then he has it: "Myself and a few -ah- a few of my more talented friends have recently come together to form the Behenian Company, a group dedicated to the - betterment of all that surrounds us." A way out- He needs a way out! Almost there: "For minimal recompense-" And then he stops. And thinks about what he's about to do...
> 
> ...


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Erenie's Home: Myst, Muzdim, Bosco*

Erenie looks first at the halfling, "It's the one that burned down over a month ago... I don't think the town has had the men to take care of it, or maybe because it's not in danger of falling on another house they don't care...

Then when the clerics speak she first of all smiles at the dwarf, briefly.  Her eyes grow larger again when the Myst speaks, "Oh please.  You can't tell anyone.  I'll take you, but I won't go inside!"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 8, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> "Wait a moment Master Antares.  Would you please join us?  It won't take more than a few minutes, but I have a variety of teas that I would like the opinion of an elf on."  Her tone is somewhat amused, though still cool, and she sounds as though she expects her request to be accepted.



Antares' heart sinks and clenches at the same time: he was rather hoping... The spell, already dying... "Ah... I would be honoured. But could a later time perhaps be possible?" Do *not* lie to dragons! "The Company is presently involved in a most interesting investigation -- of which I might entertain you ladies more fully later on?" But do present them with the possibility of gold if they will forbear eating you just now! 

(_My God, that was shear improvisational genius on his part, wasn't it? A domain in which he does not usually excel... Now, if only THEY can find it within themselves to think so too!_)

<Response Mirelle/ladies?>


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 9, 2012)

Myst looks sternly at the girl.  'Then take us to this house, please.  I only hope it isn't too late for Anna."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 9, 2012)

*"Secrets are powerful, you hold this lass to your will thanks to them. She'll do anything for you to keep this a secret. Do not underestimate the power of the Hidden one."* the dwarf says ominously.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 11, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Secrets are powerful, you hold this lass to your will thanks to them. She'll do anything for you to keep this a secret. Do not underestimate the power of the Hidden one."* the dwarf says ominously.



"You know, if you ever smiled, I think it's likely your face would break clean in two. You are wise never to take that chance."


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Mirelle's Tea Salon: Antares, Stellan*



Binder Fred said:


> Antares' heart sinks and clenches at the same time: he was rather hoping... The spell, already dying... "Ah... I would be honoured. But could a later time perhaps be possible?" Do *not* lie to dragons! "The Company is presently involved in a most interesting investigation -- of which I might entertain you ladies more fully later on?" But do present them with the possibility of gold if they will forbear eating you just now!
> 
> (_My God, that was shear improvisational genius on his part, wasn't it? A domain in which he does not usually excel... Now, if only THEY can find it within themselves to think so too!_)
> 
> <Response Mirelle/ladies?>




There's a momentary pause as Mirelle considers this, but then a slight, enigmatic smile crosses her face.  "An investigation which has you opening random doors on the street?  Very interesting indeed.  And I won't keep you from it... long.  Just a taste, if you please.  I would very much like to provide teas that all of Ascadar - human, elf, halfling and dwarf alike - enjoy."

Perhaps she, as the wife of one of the town's "politicians" can tell better than most when she's being spun, perhaps she tells the truth, or perhaps she herself is doing a bit of 'handshaking' on behalf of her husband who is well known to be hoping to take over the position that was once Eliaesel's, or just some combination of the above.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Erenie's House: Myst, Muzdim, Bosco*

The girl appears somewhat overwhelmed by the combination of the three unusual visitors, and the alternate attempts to soothe, shame and convince her.  She drops the rag to the floor, "I didn't... I was just... afraid.  I thought she would show up again on her own and when she didn't..." She gathers herself, "Alright.  I'll show you, but I won't go inside.. I didn't go much inside the door anyhow!"









*OOC:*


All of you remember some details about the fire as you talk to Erenie.  It happened a bit over a month ago, and two badly burned, almost charcoaled, bodies were eventually found on the main floor.  The couple who lived there were well known if somewhat reserved, the man being one of the workers in the mines, and she used to make clothes to sell once in awhile.  The cause of the fire was said to be a knocked over lamp.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 13, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> "An investigation which has you opening random doors on the street?  Very interesting indeed.  And I won't keep you from it... long.  Just a taste, if you please.  I would very much like to provide teas that all of Ascadar - human, elf, halfling and dwarf alike - enjoy."



Utter defeat it is. Antares watches as his carefully wrought appeal shakes, collapses, crumbles, and finally catches fire. He was rather fond of it too.... "Though I do feel that 'random' is perhaps too strong in this context? I cannot -ah- I cannot speak for all others, oh ladies of the round table, but there is most assuredly reason behind, above and to all sides of all that I do." Not necessarily *good* reason, argues the echoes of his absent sire (and who indeed is he to contradict him considering his present circumstances?). 

A step into the (occupied!) lair of tea and draped curtains - accompanied by a sliding, slightly wide-eyed parting look at brown-haired Stellan, still hidden - and then all he need do is... survive  the next five minutes! _Without_ making a fool of himself (which is mostly the same thing)... "And how, if I might, _did_ you yourself come to specialize in tea, my lady?" Which is part real curiosity - always, always there - and part holding action as he makes his way into the room proper. 

[sblock=OOC]Detect magic is still active as he looks about with a trapped animal's eye for potential exits.  Minute 16.[/sblock]


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 15, 2012)

*The Burned Down House - Myst, Bosco, Muzdim (NPCed til Jan 31)*









*OOC:*


I'm assuming from the above that you'll follow if the girl takes you to the house where Anna disappeared.  If you want to back up, let me know.







The morning is still clear and warming nicely.  Townsfolk who don't have to work are beginning to roam the streets in larger numbers though only a few can be seen at any given point.  Some chatter to each other outside their homes, others are heading towards the main street to pick up food, or other supplies.  

Erenie, unless directly engaged, stays quiet although she appears ready to find an excuse to bolt if given one.  She doesn't however, as she leads you from her home towards the area of town that the Half and Human is located.  A couple of blocks before the main street that the tavern is on, you see the charred remains of the house.  You remember now that the fire occurred during a rain storm which - along with the bucket brigade by the militia and the neighbors - explains the fact that the walls are mostly still standing and that the nearby houses were unaffected.  

The front of the house does have a large hole in it, near the door where part of the wall collapsed, and the roof appears to have collapsed along the right side of the house.  Through the hole, and the open door, a few beams from the roof, and other debris can be seen.

Erenie slows as she comes up, "We... we went in through the front door."  She looks around nervously, but this area of Ascadar is somewhat quiet, one middle aged man limping down the street glances at the three would be adventurers and the girl curiously, but keeps moving after giving a respectful nod and a murmured "Praise Pelor" to Myst.









*OOC:*


Feel free to talk things out on the OOC thread, or IC on here...


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Mirelle's Tea Shop*

Lady Mirelle tilts her head, "All others?  You have referred to your Company, and your investigation.  And yet, I have seen no others..."  She smiles slightly, one with little warmth but not specifically unfriendly.  "Come, sit, drink.  Tell me, how do the elves fare these days?  Oh, and these are Lady Esdha and Lady Challon.  The two older women look at the young elf warily, and should he sit at the empty spot between them, they both - not so subtly, though surely they think that they are - shift their chairs away just slightly.

As Antares turns his head to look around the room, he sees two doors. One is to the right and open and leading into another sitting room - probably an even more secluded one to entertain guests. The second door is directly opposite the arch that he came through and is closed... and softly ringing of magic.  In fact, it sounds much like a warning bell, although there are no undertones to the sound - good, or evil. 

Nothing else magical makes a sound in the room.





Binder Fred said:


> Utter defeat it is. Antares watches as his carefully wrought appeal shakes, collapses, crumbles, and finally catches fire. He was rather fond of it too.... "Though I do feel that 'random' is perhaps too strong in this context? I cannot -ah- I cannot speak for all others, oh ladies of the round table, but there is most assuredly reason behind, above and to all sides of all that I do." Not necessarily *good* reason, argues the echoes of his absent sire (and who indeed is he to contradict him considering his present circumstances?).
> 
> A step into the (occupied!) lair of tea and draped curtains - accompanied by a sliding, slightly wide-eyed parting look at brown-haired Stellan, still hidden - and then all he need do is... survive  the next five minutes! _Without_ making a fool of himself (which is mostly the same thing)... "And how, if I might, _did_ you yourself come to specialize in tea, my lady?" Which is part real curiosity - always, always there - and part holding action as he makes his way into the room proper.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Detect magic is still active as he looks about with a trapped animal's eye for potential exits.  Minute 16.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 15, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> Lady Mirelle tilts her head, "All others?  You have referred to your Company, and your investigation.  And yet, I have seen no others..."



"We are - but newly formed, the Driving Oath sworn but yesterday." What to say? "Perhaps you know something of Mysthyr Aran, acolyte under the Shining One?"

He pauses, tilts his head that slightest of degree...









*OOC:*


Another minute on the door, please (Minute 17). Specifically, he'd be interested to know if it's just a warning spell or if there are others there, dormant until that one wakes them? 

Comparing with what he saw from the outside, how big can that room be and were there any windows into it? No window in the door itself, I take it? Does the lock, if any, look particularly formidable?








gambler1650 said:


> She smiles slightly, one with little warmth but not specifically unfriendly.  "Come, sit, drink.  Tell me, how do the elves fare these days?  Oh, and these are Lady Esdha and Lady Challon.  The two older women look at the young elf warily.



A polite bow to each, almost reflex to one with his upbringing, "Antares." Ah but for a title to put after it! "We are -ah- We are well, oh lady of inquiry. "What else can you say to such a strange question? Though a tiny devil of his own makes him add, "I trust the humans fare equally well on your side?"

He considers the chairs... politely moves the only free one from its place between ladies Esdha and Challon, to a spot facing the three across the small table, lady Mirelle at center. _'If I can?'_ ask his hands...

<Response lady Mirelle?>


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 17, 2012)

"If there is nothing further you can tell us, Erenie, you are free to return home," Myst says with a nod.

He then moves to the open front door and peers inside.  Over his shoulder without looking back, he says to the others, "Well?  Are you coming?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 17, 2012)

Bosco does a quick circuit of the house, looking for alternative entrances and signs that anyne has been there recently.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 17, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "We are - but newly formed, the Driving Oath sworn but yesterday." What to say? "Perhaps you know something of Mysthyr Aran, acolyte under the Shining One?"




Lady Mirelle pauses a moment, starts to shake her head and then her eyes show a bit of recognition.  "He's a cleric right. Pelor?  I suppose having a god on your side is always a good thing for a company such as yours."



> He pauses, tilts his head that slightest of degree...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Nothing extra - magic wise - apparent on the door.  It's probably not a very big room.  The house overall is about 120 feet from side to side when looking at it from the street.  The foyer is on the far right of the house and about 10 feet wide, the room you're in (to the left of the foyer) is between 90-100 feet wide, leaving between 10-20 feet past the closed door and the outside wall.  The lock certainly looks standard, with a key hole.










> A polite bow to each, almost reflex to one with his upbringing, "Antares." Ah but for a title to put after it! "We are -ah- We are well, oh lady of inquiry. "What else can you say to such a strange question? Though a tiny devil of his own makes him add, "I trust the humans fare equally well on your side?"
> 
> He considers the chairs... politely moves the only free one from its place between ladies Esdha and Challon, to a spot facing the three across the small table, lady Mirelle at center. _'If I can?'_ ask his hands...




The older two ladies still look at the elf a bit askance, and Lady Mirelle says simply, Oh, I think humans seem to be doing quite well also.  I guess I was curious what, if any, thoughts the elves might be having regarding the upcoming election of a town leader to oversee the council?  If indeed it's a consensus.  Of course, we humans are somewhat divided on the matter.

Mirelle adds, at the elf's gesture, "Of course..." and then she passes across a mug of tea - cold and with a scent of spice and fruit.









*OOC:*


On a scale of 1-10, how much would Antares have followed the politics of the town?  The elves themselves are somewhat aloof from it, although a few have begun to realize how much could be changed in the town depending on who gets chosen as the leader of the council.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 18, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> Lady Mirelle pauses a moment, starts to shake her head and then her eyes show a bit of recognition.  "He's a cleric right. Pelor?  I suppose having a god on your side is always a good thing for a company such as yours."



A flash of emotion - surprised/puzzled/amused - and then his nod admits as much: Gods *can* be useful, it is true! "Then there is Stellan - Griffindom, lesser known but of definite skill with sword and shield?" 

If the foyer is there, and this room is *here*, then that leaves 10 to 20 feet for whatever is on the other side of this - he looks down slightly - fascinatingly locked door...









*OOC:*


Another minute on the door: can he figure out how to disarm it like this? Minute 18. Do you want me to roll something to avoid being spotted by lady Mirelle, Gambler?








gambler1650 said:


> Oh, I think humans seem to be doing quite well also.  I guess I was curious what, if any, thoughts the elves might be having regarding the upcoming election of a town leader to oversee the council?  If indeed it's a consensus.  Of course, we humans are somewhat divided on the matter.



"I..." He honestly does not know, has had little inclination to even ponder such trite matters (contrarily to sire and dam, who-). But, if one were to think of it as leader, not of town, but -say- of a group of young friends... "believe the feeling is that things will settle on their own, my lady." Which is not quite what he was trying to express.  Let's see, "Leaders... arise - emerge from their surroundings with every little trust given, every trust returned, decisions made and shared." He pursues the thought to its logical conclusion: "In deed, could it not be said that one leads before he becomes a leader -- and then there is no need to elect him?"

Which, come to think of it, might not have been the brightest thing to say in present company...

[sblock=OOC]







gambler1650 said:


> On a scale of 1-10, how much would Antares have followed the politics of the town?



3. Politics, and gossipping in general, do not interrest him as such. He is a good listener though and his mother and father, being the pro-active fanatics that they are, would definitively be in the group of elves who would take the election somewhat seriously. (Not enough to actually run for mayor, I wouldn't think, but I could be wrong, of course ).[/sblock]


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 18, 2012)

*The Burned Down House - Bosco, Myst, Muzdim*

Muzdim (NPCed til the 26th per his general post) follows Myst, muttering, "And humans wonder why we live underground.  Rock doesn't burn."  He eyes the structure warily, but appears ready to follow Myst inside if he goes in.

Bosco: You find a back door.  The wall seems pretty sturdy still, only a few holes where the fire broke through.

Myst and Muzdim: The entrance of the house looks as you might expect it.  Lots of ash on the ground, though there are some flattened areas where people might have gone inside to look around.  The interior walls are badly scorched and crumbling, which probably explains why the roof caved in.  The left side of the house still has part of its roof.   Part of a wall that divided the front of the house from the back is collapsed, and from what Erenie said, it's in that area that she saw something pale moving and where Anna's scream had come from.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 20, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> A flash of emotion - surprised/puzzled/amused - and then his nod admits as much: Gods *can* be useful, it is true! "Then there is Stellan - Griffindom, lesser known but of definite skill with sword and shield?"
> 
> If the foyer is there, and this room is *here*, then that leaves 10 to 20 feet for whatever is on the other side of this - he looks down slightly - fascinatingly locked door...
> 
> ...




The other two women take a sip of tea, almost in unison, as they listen to the young elf.  Lady Mirelle smiles briefly again, but before she can speak, the older woman to the right of her says, "But with Eliaesel, there was never the chance for anyone else to LEAD.  So how can we tell, besides listening to those who know the people aiming to win the seat of leader of the council?  That..." she pauses, obviously changing the word she planned to use, "dragon... it may be good that she's gone.  Gives a chance for this town to do things on their own, stop being... coddled."

Lady Mirelle seems to tense just slightly, as if about to jump in if needed, but the other woman stops, and then says, "I, of course, think that Lord Jasen would be just what this town needs."

Lady Mirelle responds, chuckling, "And of course, I happen to agree with Lady Senisa's appraisal of my husband.  I'm not so sure that Eliaesel's disappearance is a good thing in a place so far from the protection of the Empire, but it is an opportunity for someone who can show the willingness to serve as leader, and the flexibility to change with the times.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 21, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> Lady Mirelle shakes her head, "I'm afraid I haven't heard of your friend, Stellan. But from the sounds of it, I soon will."



Which is... encouraging. "We have also been able to secure the services of a - _very_ dedicated treasurer, entirely aware of the value of a crown, and - ah..." How does one describe Muzdin Stonehand to polite society? "A dwarven consultant with, I am told, some knowledge of every practical field worth the knowing?" (Not that he could be convinced to share it with anybody, of course -- but this the young mage wisely keeps for himself.)

<Response ladies?>

[sblock=Detect Magic]







gambler1650 said:


> Antares can't pick up anything further from detect magic on the door, other than the spell itself is well worked as such things go.



I'm guessing this is due to his inexperience rather than the nature of the Detect Magic spell itself? I'm therefoe further guessing that the group will need the services of a specialist to analyze the cursed bell in details? Who would be the greatest specialist in that domain (near Ascandar) and what is he or she likely to demand as payment -- all in Antares' humble opinion, of course [/sblock]







gambler1650 said:


> "That..." she pauses, obviously changing the word she planned to use, "dragon... it may be good that she's gone.  Gives a chance for this town to do things on their own, stop being... coddled."



An interesting way of seeing the world, one he had not considered before. As if the town was a young man, such as himself, suddenly freed from parental supervision and looking out at his surroundings in entirely new ways... A thoughtful frown. But then, if this is so, if taking away its traditional leader _frees_ the town, why then turn around and-



gambler1650 said:


> Lady Mirelle seems to tense just slightly, as if about to jump in if needed, but the other woman stops, and then says, "I, of course, think that Lord Jasen would be just what this town needs."
> 
> Lady Mirelle responds, chuckling, "And of course, I happen to agree with Lady Senisa's appraisal of my husband.  I'm not so sure that Eliaesel's disappearance is a good thing in a place so far from the protection of the Empire, but it is an opportunity for someone who can show the willingness to serve as leader, and the flexibility to change with the times.



Ah... "He has many admirable qualities then?" As there seems to be no way to avoid it, Antares finally reaches down and takes a sip of his cold tisane. 









*OOC:*


Antares will concentrate on tasting the tea, treating it much like he would one of Teacher Dysare's herbal potions. 

Gambler, in my initial suggestion the would-be mayor was lady Mirelle's SON, she being the widow of a preeminent logger. Has that changed then?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 22, 2012)

"Let's get this over with, shall we?" Myst says to Muzdim and then crosses the threshold into the house.  The cleric stops just inside and looks all around the room, including up at he ceiling before fully entering.  He then turns his attention to the wall dividing the front and rear of the house and slowly and carefully starts making his way in that direction.  Then, as if just realizing the halfling is missing, he says over his shoulder to Muzdim, "Where did Bosco go?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 24, 2012)

Bosco peeks through the holes in the back door, seeing if there's anything visible before trying to quietly open it.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Hey guys, will get you an update later tonight or tomorrow.. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 27, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> Which is... encouraging. "We have also been able to secure the services of a - _very_ dedicated treasurer, entirely aware of the value of a crown, and - ah..." How does one describe Muzdin Stonehand to polite society? "A dwarven consultant with, I am told, some knowledge of every practical field worth the knowing?" (Not that he could be convinced to share it with anybody, of course -- but this the young mage wisely keeps for himself.)
> 
> <Response ladies?>




The women look a touch puzzled, and then Lady Mirelle says, "A treasurer is always useful to have - should you happen upon any.  And... where are you planning to find the items that will require this treasurer's services?"  The other two ladies merely sip their tea and eye the elf with comically identical expressions of pretended interest overlaid upon suspicion.



> [sblock=Detect Magic]I'm guessing this is due to his inexperience rather than the nature of the Detect Magic spell itself? I'm therefore further guessing that the group will need the services of a specialist to analyze the cursed bell in details? Who would be the greatest specialist in that domain (near Ascandar) and what is he or she likely to demand as payment -- all in Antares' humble opinion, of course [/sblock]




[sblock=Detect Magic - reply]Well, Detect Magic primarily detects the presence and type of magic.  It's up to the magic user to learn how to disarm any specific spell.  I also factor into consideration the experience of the magic user who casts the original spell and the one who's using detect magic on it.  I'm giving it a bit more 'power' than described in the S&W rules which merely gives it the ability to detect the presence of magic.  Antares would certainly know that 'Dispel Magic' would be likely to work on it, but of course, that's a 3rd level spell that he hasn't learned yet.. just seen cast.[/sblock]





> An interesting way of seeing the world, one he had not considered before. As if the town was a young man, such as himself, suddenly freed from parental supervision and looking out at his surroundings in entirely new ways... A thoughtful frown. But then, if this is so, if taking away its traditional leader _frees_ the town, why then turn around and-
> 
> 
> Ah... "He has many admirable qualities then?" As there seems to be no way to avoid it, Antares finally reaches down and takes a sip of his cold tisane.
> ...




"Well, obviously I'm biased since I raised him."  Her tone suggests that she takes much of the credit for the qualities she then lists, He listens to people, but is willing to make the final decision.  He makes those decisions and sticks to them even when others are too quick to say they're not working.  He believes in making as many people happy as he can.









*OOC:*


The Tea - Appearance: Light, creamy green.  Nose: Herbal with a dollop of milk - somewhat sour.  Taste: Astringent (sour), overlaid by a dose of honey that doesn't quote mask it.  Finish: Long, coats the mouth and esophagus making sure that the sour and sweet taste lingers... (Ok, so I recently got into drinking whisky, and this is the way it's traditionally broken down... so it seems to work for tea too.  ).  Of course, elves don't necessarily find the same tastes pleasant as humans do.









> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Gambler, in my initial suggestion the would-be mayor was lady Mirelle's SON, she being the widow of a preeminent logger. Has that changed then?












*OOC:*


Quite right, a mental glitch on my part.. corrected here, and will correct above too.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm going to hold off on responding to the other group (Bosco, Muzdim, Myst) until tomorrow as I believe that Muzdim's player is back - so will let him respond, otherwise I'll NPC him as following behind Myst.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 30, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> The women look a touch puzzled, and then Lady Mirelle says, "A treasurer is always useful to have - should you happen upon any.  And... where are you planning to find the items that will require this treasurer's services?"  The other two ladies merely sip their tea and eye the elf with comically identical expressions of pretended interest overlaid upon suspicion.



"I - I am not sure that I quite follow, my lady... A treasurer," he adds just to be sure, "is one who manages the finances of a Company..?" A slight tilt of the head, as a thought occurs to him, "Or are you, perhaps, suggesting we will not be able to help anybody?" And that, therefore, there will be no wealth to manage? (Which is just the sort of thing he feared they would say -- and yet he feels a little... lost nonetheless, as if suddenly told the Winter Tide celebrations were all somehow of his own imaginings...)



gambler1650 said:


> "Well, obviously I'm biased since I raised him."  Her tone suggests that she takes much of the credit for the qualities she then lists, He listens to people, but is willing to make the final decision.  He makes those decisions and sticks to them even when others are too quick to say they're not working.  He believes in making as many people happy as he can.



The young elf is just letting the current shoot him forward now: "I am guessing he has many a project already afoot, already set to accomplish this worthy end?" A glance at the banks of his metaphorical rapids...









*OOC:*


i.e. Antares glances at the salon's windows, specifically in the hopes of catching sight of Stellan peeking in... Does he?













*OOC:*


Re the Tea, can he identify any of the herbs by taste? Or at least the dominant one?

No sweat on the delay thing, Gambler, we're all here to enjoy ourselves after all.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 31, 2012)

*The Burned Down House - Myst, Bosco, Muzdim:*

As Myst and Muzdim walk inside, and look around they see a partially collapsed doorway a little bit to the right of the center of the wall they're facing, that divides the front of the house from the back.  The door itself has been removed, or perhaps is part of the burned rubble around it.  To the right of that, the wall has collapsed completely, and the ceiling overhead on the right side of the house has also caved in, littering the floor with a pile of ash and rubble a couple of feet high.  The left side of the house is still in pretty good shape from what can be seen.  The floor is scorched in places.

Bosco: The door to the back is open.  When you look inside, you see the main wall (as described in the previous paragraph) from the back of the house (so the burned through section is to your left).  This room looks to have been something of a store room, with burned barrels, and the scorched remains of what looks to have been food.  To your right there's a wall that divides the back half of the house in two, with a closed door set in it.  To the left you see something flutter due to the breeze that comes through the house with the opening of the doors - something dark blue, a scrap of fabric most likely.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 31, 2012)

*"Please" *agrees Muzdim. His hand reaches the black onix rock in his pocket, and he uses it's divine power to search for hidden magic operating in the burnt house.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 31, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> The door to the back is open.  When you look inside, you see the main wall (as described in the previous paragraph) from the back of the house (so the burned through section is to your left).  This room looks to have been something of a store room, with burned barrels, and the scorched remains of what looks to have been food.  To your right there's a wall that divides the back half of the house in two, with a closed door set in it.  To the left you see something flutter due to the breeze that comes through the house with the opening of the doors - something dark blue, a scrap of fabric most likely.



"There's something back here," Bosco calls out, checking to make sure the door appears safe, and then opening it and heading to the cloth. "Cloth from a victim or something."


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 5, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "I - I am not sure that I quite follow, my lady... A treasurer," he adds just to be sure, "is one who manages the finances of a Company..?" A slight tilt of the head, as a thought occurs to him, "Or are you, perhaps, suggesting we will not be able to help anybody?" And that, therefore, there will be no wealth to manage? (Which is just the sort of thing he feared they would say -- and yet he feels a little... lost nonetheless, as if suddenly told the Winter Tide celebrations were all somehow of his own imaginings...)
> 
> 
> The young elf is just letting the current shoot him forward now: "I am guessing he has many a project already afoot, already set to accomplish this worthy end?" A glance at the banks of his metaphorical rapids...
> ...




"Oh, perhaps you might need a treasurer.  I'm just recalling other such attempts to garner fame and fortune by young ones such as yourself.  More often than not, it seems, they merely joined the ranks of those that mine or cut wood.  May your endeavors turn out to be more lucrative."    Lady Mirelle's tone doesn't seem wholly sincere, but not really sarcastic either, more as if trying to soften what she believes to be the truth.  

Stellan can be seen through the window, an amused expression on his face as he glances, from across the street, at the building that the elf has been accosted in.

The lady says, "Many projects yes, though I prefer to let him speak of them directly - as he plans to do to the public.  I would hate to be misunderstood.  Her attentions turn towards the cup that the elf holds, "And what do you think of the tea?"









*OOC:*


On some thought by Antares, the taste is reminiscent of a herb that grows with regularity around the outskirts of the town.  Antares knows that most humans find it mild and inoffensive, but elves tend to dislike it due to the sourness that they taste in it.  Odd that someone who claims to express interest in the affairs of the other races, wouldn't know that - especially if making a tea she hopes will be something they would like.







One of the older women looks over at Lady Mirelle and murmurs, We have much to do before you open for the afternoon...


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 5, 2012)

*At the Burned House: Muzdim, Myst, Bosco*

[sblock=Muzdim: Detect Magic]There's no magic emanating from anywhere in the room, or the part of the room through the collapsed wall that you can see.[/sblock]

As Bosco steps into the room, and his eyes adjust to the change in light, he notices that the debris that covers the floor (a couple of beams from the roof, and other pieces) almost near the left wall (from his vantage point), appears to be over a hole in the floor.  Next to the debris is a trap door that likely leads to the cellar of the house.  The scrap of fabric is wedged between two pieces of wood more in the center of the room, likely a scrap from someone's clothing, maybe a few inches long.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 5, 2012)

At the sound of Bosco's voice from the rear of the building, Myst sighs and shakes his head.  The cleric nods to Muzdim and then moves in the direction he believes the halfling to be, heading for the ruined door in the wall dividing front and back.  He picks his way carefully across the room, on the lookout for weak spots in the floor.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 6, 2012)

*"I sense no magic in action in this place, for now at least."* The dwarf shares his secret with Myst. He follows the priest, stepping where he steps, or attempting to, with his limited gape range.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 8, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> "Many projects yes, though I prefer to let him speak of them directly - as he plans to do to the public."



_Truly?_ slowly blinks Antares when she pauses. He forces a further sip of the sour tisane. He was expecting... enthused descriptions, perhaps? Predictions of heavenly outcomes for all?

"I would hate to be misunderstood," furnishes the lady before he can fully shape his query, as if she perceived his surprise.

"Entirely understandable," lies the young mage, while simultaneously feeling that he is missing something... something intangible... something important? "Perhaps one could overhear one of the great man's speeches on his next public appearance?" he softly queries. (Knowledge, once glimpse, is a difficult quest to abandon.)

As if on cue, the long-maintained spell finally fades from his mind's control and dies to silence. He cannot help but mourn its passing -- the lair of the man from Grenadel, *his dam's shop!* left un-inspected this day...

<Response lady Mirelle?>



gambler1650 said:


> Somewhat terrifyingly for her victim, her attentions turn towards the cup that the elf holds, "And what do you think of the tea?"



There it is. He swallows minimally, tilts his head to the side as he considers bright porcelain and creamy green content... Two sips have taught him much, but... Perhaps treating it like he would one of Teacher Dysare's potions? 

"Firstly I sensed an herbal smell -uhum- Herbal_ and_ milk smell, my lady, with the underlying acidity of... rose hips?"

<Response lady Mirelle?>

"Then, as I sipped, a sweet honey taste overlain... Sugar quickly faded on the tongue, while rose hip taste coated down," a distracted gesture down the throat, followed by a twirl up and out the nose, "and radiated up... Then lingered a while. No noticeable effects."- Ack, that was right out of the potion tasting ceremony! - He tries to cover: "Other than -ah- a certain bracing sensation?" As if to prepare you for the next blow...









*OOC:*


Antares is trying to deflect the question with description rather than his true opinion... 





<Response lady Mirelle?>



gambler1650 said:


> One of the older women looks over at Lady Mirelle and murmurs, We have much to do before you open for the afternoon...



"I would not wish to detain you," confirms Antares, muscles tensing to spring. He remains seated though, if suddenly longing for the lady's quick dismissal...


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Burned Down House: Bosco, Muzdim, Myst*

Enough light comes into the room to easily spot the charred and crumbling portion of the floor to the right of Muzdim and Myst.  However, the floor does creak alarmingly at one point when Muzdim follows Myst.  It holds, for the moment.  Through a large gap in the floorboards to the right, the cellar can be seen.  More debris, one of the beams from the floor is mostly intact but quite charred.


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 10, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> _Truly?_ slowly blinks Antares when she pauses. He forces a further sip of the sour tisane. He was expecting... enthused descriptions, perhaps? Predictions of heavenly outcomes for all?
> 
> "I would hate to be misunderstood," furnishes the lady before he can fully shape his query, as if she perceived his surprise.
> 
> "Entirely understandable," lies the young mage, while simultaneously feeling that he is missing something... something intangible... something important? "Perhaps one could overhear one of the great man's speeches on his next public appearance?" he softly queries. (Knowledge, once glimpse, is a difficult quest to abandon.)




Lady Mirelle's expression, and cant of head, turns bird like again but perhaps a touch more like a hawk's eyeing a rabbit, at the last words spoken by Antares.  But whatever in his words that caused the change in body language is unspoken and she merely says, "Perhaps, indeed.  He will likely speak in the main hall, along with some of the other... and here she pauses to diplomatically choose the right words, "Hopefuls for the position.  One week from today actually." 



> As if on cue, the long-maintained spell finally fades from his mind's control and dies to silence. He cannot help but mourn its passing -- the lair of the man from Grenadel, *his dam's shop!* left un-inspected this day...
> 
> 
> There it is. He swallows minimally, tilts his head to the side as he considers bright porcelain and creamy green content... Two sips have taught him much, but... Perhaps treating it like he would one of Teacher Dysare's potions?
> ...




The women listen to Antares' description of the tea, and the older one to Lady Mirelle's left says, "Hmm.  And here I would have just said 'Mild, creamy and delicious.  Elf senses must be sharper than mine.  Lady Mirelle herself, oddly perhaps, seems less interested in the reply, and simply nods, "Complex then, at least to an elf.  And yes, young master.  Rose hips are the primary herb."  Then she adds, "Thank you for the pleasant interruption, but Misiere is right.  We do have some matters to attend to.  Drink up before you leave though, it's always a shame to waste tea."


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 11, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> Lady Mirelle's expression, and cant of head, turns bird like again but perhaps a touch more like a hawk's eyeing a rabbit, at the last words spoken by Antares.  But whatever in his words that caused the change in body language is unspoken and she merely says, "Perhaps, indeed.  He will likely speak in the main hall, along with some of the other... and here she pauses to diplomatically choose the right words, "Hopefuls for the position.  One week from today actually."



"I believe I just may. Thank you, my lady." Perhaps_ 'great man'_ was too strong? He tries to act properly chastened, hoping to pacify, equally non-verbally.



gambler1650 said:


> Lady Mirelle herself, oddly perhaps, seems less interested in the reply, and simply nods, "Complex then, at least to an elf.  And yes, young master.  Rose hips are the primary herb."



Don't ask for an opinion. Don't ask for an opinion. *Don't* ask-



gambler1650 said:


> Then she adds, "Thank you for the pleasant interruption, but Misiere is right.  We do have some matters to attend to.  Drink up before you leave though, it's always a shame to waste tea."



Antares' eyes snap to hers, growing wider, showing more of his brilliant green irises. She _knows_! "As- As would gulping down such a careful blending of tastes, my lady..." Then, hopefully: "Perhaps I could take it with me?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 13, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> *At the Burned House: Muzdim, Myst, Bosco*
> 
> As Bosco steps into the room, and his eyes adjust to the change in light, he notices that the debris that covers the floor (a couple of beams from the roof, and other pieces) almost near the left wall (from his vantage point), appears to be over a hole in the floor.  Next to the debris is a trap door that likely leads to the cellar of the house.  The scrap of fabric is wedged between two pieces of wood more in the center of the room, likely a scrap from someone's clothing, maybe a few inches long.



Bosco carefully slips forward across the floor, squatting down to examine -- but not tug free -- the fabric. What does it look like? What larger whole is it a part of?

And while he's there, Bosco leans over to listen at the trap door.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 14, 2012)

Myst stops at the gap in the floorboards, squats down carefully and takes a better look into the cellar.  "Might want to stay back a little," he says to Muzdim.  "I'm concerned that the floor here might protest if we are both standing on it."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2012)

*"Good idea." *Muzdim back pedals a few steps, standing on solid ground. From his now advantageous point of view, he tries to take the big picture, and spot anything peculiar.


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 15, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "I believe I just may. Thank you, my lady." Perhaps_ 'great man'_ was too strong? He tries to act properly chastened, hoping to pacify, equally non-verbally.
> 
> 
> Don't ask for an opinion. Don't ask for an opinion. *Don't* ask-
> ...




"Mmm, I think perhaps you have a bit of the soul of a politician yourself, young master elf." is Lady Mirelle's response, the tone of which is coolly amused.  "Thank you for your... patronage this morning.  It was most enjoyable."









*OOC:*


She and the other two women have no further attempts to keep Antares... so feel free to post your leaving and then your plan...  I'll note that from a timing point of view, this would have taken less time than the other thread has.


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 15, 2012)

*At the Burned House: Bosco, Muzdim, Myst*

Bosco is able to determine that the piece of fabric might be the hem of a dress.  There's a piece that has a smooth quality, likely the lower edge, while the upper part is more roughly woven.  He doesn't hear anything coming from the trap door.  A glint of dull metal attracts his eye - bronze likely - beneath the wood that the fabric is caught on.

Myst can see that the cellar appears to not have a wall where there's one above it.  While he can't see much to the left part of the cellar (from his vantage point where he entered) most cellars in Ascadar are one large room.  The floor directly beneath the hole is relatively clean with some charred small bits of wood scattered about, but there's a pile of burned wood near the right side of the house in about the center of the cellar.  The area under the trap door can be seen, and it too is relatively clean.

Muzdim doesn't notice anything peculiar about the room in general.  Any personal items look to have been removed - by the watch, or by looters?  The floorboards creak again, once as he moves away from Myst, and then stop protesting.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 16, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> Bosco is able to determine that the piece of fabric might be the hem of a dress.  There's a piece that has a smooth quality, likely the lower edge, while the upper part is more roughly woven.  He doesn't hear anything coming from the trap door.  A glint of dull metal attracts his eye - bronze likely - beneath the wood that the fabric is caught on.



Bosco carefully examines the trap door and tries to get a better look at the metal before opening the trap door. He had an uncle with a nasty sense of humor and this is just the sort of thing that Bolingbroke Bracegirdle would use as a trap.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 16, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> "Mmm, I think perhaps you have a bit of the soul of a politician yourself, young master elf." is Lady Mirelle's response, the tone of which is coolly amused.



He very much doubts that, if politics are anything like this day. Inklings of the diplomat, perhaps, but even then... During this time the young elf has risen as slowly as nerves will allow and stepped back a few steps. He now bows to each in turn, "Lady Challon. Lady Mirelle. Lady Esdha... Please do keep us in mind." By which he is unsure if he means the Company or elves in general. Possibly both.  



gambler1650 said:


> Lady Mirelle nobly gestures, "Thank you for your... patronage this morning.  It was most enjoyable."



He is dismissed.

Indeed, she and the other two women make no further attempts to keep him... and yet, just before he goes, Antares hesitates, tentatively turns back at door's edge, pushed by obligations all his own: "If I may, ladies of the tea salon, perhaps something- simpler for future elven guests? My herbal teacher, for example -" which is not how he would normally describe Teacher Dysare "- greatly favors sorrel this season?" 

(And his dam treasures her carefully managed hoard of Hibiscus, it is true, his Sire's favourite, but he always found that strong-brewed crimson concoction much too flavourful as well -- if in an entirely different way...)

<Response ladies?>

-------------------------------------------------------------

And then he is finally, finally out! And with most of his dignity intact! Fresh air has never tasted so sweet, speeding his steps across the street and then down the opposite board walk.

"So how did it go?" inquires Stellan, locking strides from seemingly out of nowhere.

Antares slows as he gifts his friend with a slightly bothered look: "A great help you were back there! And, it turns out that sitting with an unfamiliar sword strapped to one's waist is *not* as comfortable as one could have hoped!" Moments later and his heart is still beating fast within his breast!

"I was always there, my friend, ready to rescue you if you needed it." He smiles minimally, amusement dancing in his human eyes: "Isn't it lucky that you didn't need it?"

"Um," reluctantly concedes the young mage. But he is not really mad anyway. He looks back to the tea salon, voice growing thoughtful as he gathers his thoughts. "As to your question, it was... mostly puzzling. She did not seem to care overly of my opinion on tea, or, more surprisingly, of furthering her son's reputation. Well, that's not entirely true: she _would_ lavishly compliment, but would not, in fact, discuss even generalities about young lord Jasen's plans for the town."  A longer pause. "It comes to me, friend Stellan, that - though she seems a fine and terrifying lady... Could it perhaps be that those plans would not entirely favor one such as myself?" Heaven, but only heaven for some? From the confort of study and arcane tower, politics had always seemed such a faraway thing before... Could they possibly be so powerful as to have an impact on such an importat thing as his life...?

"Could be, but-" Stellan scratches his left temple, "this applies to demon chasing how exactly? Did you spot any other possessed bells in there?"

Antares blinks back to the present. "Ah, right. Quite, quite right. And _'no'_." Though there was that magically warded door... 

A last thoughtful look back at the salon...









*OOC:*


So are there windows giving into the room where the warded door leads?





"We should, indeed, rejoin brother Myst and the rest of the Company." A smile suddenly lights his face, "but there will be much to talk about at dinner this day, and for days to come!" Speaking of, he makes a mental note to ask Mysthyr if he knows anything of lord Jasen, or, failing that, it is unfortunately inevitable that his sire and dam know much on the subject... He *will* have to resume contact at some point, won't he? 

At some point in the, for now, distant future. "How do you think they fared?" he brightly inquires, angling their steps towards the group's last known location.









*OOC:*


Head for Anna's friend's house, please. I'm hoping they'll either meet the friend returning from the burnt house or get information from someone who's seen them heading that way.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 19, 2012)

Myst carefully stands back up and skirts the gap in the floor, heading back to where Bosco examines the trapdoor.  "I didn't see anything in the cellar through the gap in the floor that stood out as terribly odd but I suspect that a closer inspection is in order to make sure," the cleric says to Bosco.  "Is it locked?  I'd say that trapdoor is our best bet for getting access to the cellar."


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 22, 2012)

*At the Burned Down House*

The trap door appears to be nothing more than a simple door with a wooden latch that could hold a lock, but doesn't.  Therefore, likely it will simply open.  Also, when Myst peered into the room below, he saw signs of the stairs that probably lead down - but they come down towards the 'left' of the house (compared to the direction Myst and Muzdim entered from).

*Antares and Stellan*

Lady Mirelle nods once with a murmured, "Thank you, master elf." to his suggestions for the tea, and then turns back to the conversation that appears about to start amongst the three women.









*OOC:*


No windows appear to open into the area on the left side of the house where the warded door is.















*OOC:*


For purposes of time, we can say that Anna's friend is helpful after a bit of reticence - but after all, she's already let the cat out of the bag, so it won't take much work to convince her - Stellan, likely is the one to have put her at ease... So feel free to show up at the other scene right around now.















*OOC:*


And finally, I will be slow in replying for the next week or two, a family matter has arisen that I need to be paying the most attention to, though this comes as a welcome break.  My responses may not be as imaginative and thorough as I would like however, so please bear with me.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 22, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> *At the Burned Down House*
> 
> The trap door appears to be nothing more than a simple door with a wooden latch that could hold a lock, but doesn't.  Therefore, likely it will simply open.  Also, when Myst peered into the room below, he saw signs of the stairs that probably lead down - but they come down towards the 'left' of the house (compared to the direction Myst and Muzdim entered from).



Using the blade of his dagger, Bosco carefully pries open the trap door, using a hand to control the speed that it's raised at and to halt it if the hinges squeak loudly.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 24, 2012)

Just then voices can be heard coming from the front of the house, not too discreet voices as that: "-must be the house, friend Stellan... And there, indeed, is Master Stonehand standing within, just as fair Erenie indicated." Somehow the word 'unfortunately' seems to softly hang over the name of the dwarven priest -- tactfully unsaid, but present nonetheless... 

"How goes the search for the missing girl?" asks Stellan, peering in. "Did we miss anything?" The morning search has been remarkably demon-free so far, but a damsel in distress or two would definitively liven things up!

Behind him and a bit above, Antares' bicolored head can also be seen as he stands on tiptoes, trying to see in as well.

<Response Muzdin and/or Mystyr?>


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 24, 2012)

The silent grumble from Muzim is the usual reply, after which he adds.* "Boys in there are lookin' fer any hidden doors. Looks like Bosco found something. I can't stand inside, I'm too heavy and the floor structure might be compromised if more than two stand there. However Antares is quite light, he might be able to walk in. As far as it goes, I have not sensed any sort of magic enacting in these charred remains."* replies the dwarf. An unusual amount of words coming from the ever silent priest.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 25, 2012)

"From your sphere?" posits Antares with a somewhat forlorn look at the artifact in the dwarven cleric's hand. As usual, information on origin, nature and all else has been pitifully few and far between, the obsidian ball itself as undetectable and opaque to the young elf's magical senses as, say, its owner's mind to logic...

Stellan, on the other hand, couldn’t care less: "Erenie didn't want to talk too much about it, but this is where Anna was last seen, right? Something about falling and a white shape?" He seems in control, but at the same time positively eager to go in, looking this way and that beyond Muzdin form to what he can see of the interior, hand on his sword pommel. "HO, BOSCO, YOU IN THERE?"

<Response Muzdin and/or Bosco?>


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 25, 2012)

*"Yes.-"* was all what the dwarf said, cryptic as usual, as he returns the sphere to his pocket.


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 26, 2012)

*At the burned down house*

The trap door opens up easily enough, though the hinges squeak just a bit - nothing to alert anyone anywhere outside the house as it's much more quiet than the voices of those talking.

The stairs that lead down are solid wood, and because of the way they face (towards the other section of the house that is much less burned and charred, they seem to be pretty intact).









*OOC:*


I'm going to attempt to scan some maps relatively soon to put on an image hosting site or some such... Keep forgetting I can do that.  By relatively soon, it could still be awhile but preferably at least the house by next weekend!

As a reminder of the layout... The front of the house faces a relatively quiet street, and Myst, Muzdim, Antares, and Stellan are all either inside the door or at the door.  There are two walls with doors.  The first is parallel to the street, directly in front of the door.  The second runs from the front to the back of the house, the door set in the part of the wall on the front half of the house.  The roof is caved in over the right hand side of the home, with debris scattered throughout that half, and part of the floors caved in there.  In the back half of the house, where Bosco is, there's a trap door that leads to stairs that angle to the left of the house (as seen from the front door).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 27, 2012)

Bosco winces at the loud idiots yelling into the house. He quietly hopes that, if there's something dangerous in here, it goes for them instead of him -- of course, since they've announced that _he's now inside_, that's probably a foolish hope.

Turning his hat around backwards to get the brim out of his eyes, Bosco gingerly puts a foot on each of the first few steps, making sure they'll hold his weight without setting off any traps or alarms. Once he's done that, he'll head back out and get everyone to be quiet.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 28, 2012)

"He's not answering," frowns Stellan after a short pause. He breathes in for another shout: "HEY BOS-"

"No, in truth here he comes around the side," interrupts Antares with a touch of long fingers against Stellan's shoulder and a pointed hand. "And a pleasant morn to you as well, oh fair and reasonable company treasurer," he adds with an uncertain smile, noting the halfling's expression.

<Response Bosco?>


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 28, 2012)

Sensing Bosco's frustration, Myst scowls at Stellan and Antares.  "Shhhh!" the cleric hisses.  "Maybe this place is abandoned of any life and silence or the lack thereof doesn't matter but if it isn't, there is no sense in warning any potential enemies that we are here," Myst says quietly.  "Although it may be too late at this point," he adds.

The cleric then steps onto the stairs beneath the trapdoor and begins a careful descent.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 28, 2012)

"Don't heal that one," Bosco mutters.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 28, 2012)

Toric_Arthendain said:


> Sensing Bosco's frustration, Myst scowls at Stellan and Antares.  "Shhhh!" the cleric hisses.  "Maybe this place is abandoned of any life and silence or the lack thereof doesn't matter but if it isn't, there is no sense in warning any potential enemies that we are here," Myst says quietly.  "Although it may be too late at this point," he adds.



"Ah..." Antares looks from the creaking floor to the gaping holes on the leftward side, leading directly into the cellar... "It might have been too late some time ago, brother Myst... Unless they were sleeping very soundly?" He still manages to look somewhat apologetic about the whole matter though...

"Right?" agrees Stellan, utterly unrepentant. "So let's get down there before they can mount an ambush." He draws his sword and follows close behind the cleric, brown eyes excitedly scanning this way and that... He is somewhat disappointed when they are met mostly with gloom and ill-defined debris dimly lit from above <I assume?>.



Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> "Don't heal that one," Bosco mutters.



Antares smiles, softly amused, "Shouldn't a treasurer think in the long term?" 

He himself hangs back in the small back storage room for now, thoughtfully fingering charcoaled timber between thumb and forefingers... "Why did they not teardown and rebuild, do you think? Has it not already been a month and some days?"

<Response Muzdin and/or Bosco?>

Just then Stellan's head pops back out of the trapdoor: "Anybody think to bring a torch?"

<Response Any?>

<If nobody has anything better:
"I have a ceremonial candle?" It's fat, irregularly yellowed and smells strongly of bees and honey.


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 1, 2012)

The cellar is, as is the case with many houses in the town, simply dirt with wooden boards laid on top.  Under the holes in the floor above, the most debris is found - remains of large beams for the roof and floor boards.  Enough light filters in from the first floor so that most of it is at least well lit enough for Stellan, Bosco, and Myst to see into all but the last few feet of the side wall opposite the stairs.  Muzdim (if he has come down also), and Antares can see the entire basement, and they see some storage barrels lined up against the back wall. 









*OOC:*


Stellan has torches, and lights one, for the rest of the group unless someone else wants to.







Uncommon, but not unheard of in Ascadar, there's a well bored directly in the basement's earth, about five feet in front of the stairs, ringed with stone walls about 3 feet high.  Water had been found on digging an exploratory well early in the town's history, so many home owners used their mining skills to seek it themselves.  Most of the town now draws from the three deep wells located in the north, southwest and southeast portions of Ascadar, but some of the houses retain the legacy wells although many have dried up completely.

This well has a wooden cover on top of it. The cover is relatively new looking from the stairs at least.









*OOC:*


Actions?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 1, 2012)

"Not the thing I'd replace first after my house burned down ..."

Bosco examines the well cover for any obvious alarms or booby traps. If he finds none, he opens it.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 2, 2012)

"Well, it's the first thing *you* thought about too," points out a smiling Stellan, raking his torch along the zone of darkness to the left to see if anything hides there. "Shouldn't we look through the debris first? I mean the girl *fell* down here, right?"









*OOC:*


Stellan explores the left side of the house, torch in hand.





Upstairs, Antares eyes the side door with growing curiosity (while bravely trying to ignore the overpowering smell of smoke, the soot on his fingers...). Finally succumbing, he lifts the wooden latch and peers inside through the half-opened door...









*OOC:*


Antares looks into the side-room connected to the back storage room.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 5, 2012)

Myst stands beside Bosco as he opens the cover on the well, his weapon held at the ready.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 5, 2012)

"Fine, be that way," shrugs Stellan, though he can't help peeking over his shoulder from time to time, at the ongoing well-opening ceremony...


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 8, 2012)

Upstairs: The room that Antares opens is a bedroom.  Simple wooden furniture, though well maintained is seen: a bed, a chair, and a desk.  The fire didn't get inside the house here, though from the outside you saw that the whole roof was scorched.  The outside wall (facing into the rest of the house), also has scorch marks on it.  The only other item in the room that Antares is looking into is a well worn but clean rug - plain green in color on the floor next to the bed.  

Downstairs: As Bosco looks at the covering to the well, he notices it isn't actually attached to one side via the hooks that it normally would be.   The cover is turned so that the hooks are about a quarter of a turn around clockwise from where they would connect with studs on the side of the well. The cover isn't brand new, likely owned before the fire, but definitely not well worn, and with that slight sheen still on it that speaks of the finish that is often infused into new wood items in the town.  There's nothing to indicate an alarm or booby trap however.  As he lifts it, a faint earthy smell comes from the well.  In the dimness, the well extends further down that can be seen without further light (at least by Bosco and Myst).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 8, 2012)

*"Ye can see anything? I have better eyes, let me take a look."* indicates Muzdim, as he closes to the trapdoor and follows the others.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 8, 2012)

"By all means," Myst says and steps aside for Muzdim to move into position to take a look into the well.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 11, 2012)

"Still no demons, uh?" sighs Stellan from across the room, relaxing his grip on the wound copper wire of his sword handle. As the left side of the house sadly only provided another rough log wall <I'm assuming?>, he switches to searching the piles of debris to the right, eagerly searching for a princess in, he vaguely hopes, not too much of a distress. "You guys want a torch?" he mentions as he swings by his three friends peering down into the darkness.









*OOC:*


Stellan will start searching the debris under the various holes in the upstairs floor. If they want it, he'll pause to light another torch with his own and give it to brother Myst.





"Perhaps a relative is coming from out of town?" posits the elf upstairs to his own earlier question... He can still hear the others puttering downstairs (something about a well?) and so feels he has the time enough to quickly step into the room, eyes fixed on the desk but approaching the bed first to - and he is somewhat ashamed to do so - wipe his sooty fingers on the corner of the bed linens.

[sblock=Questions]Now that he is in the room, Antares will look around once more. Specifically, 1.	Is the bed made? If not, what state is it in?
2.	Did the fire happen at night that he recalls?[/sblock]Only then, with an apology to the departed in his heart, does he feel comfortable enough with his own state to approach whatever documents might lie on or in the desk...









*OOC:*


Antares will search the desk for things of interest.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 12, 2012)

Myst accepts the torch from Stellan with a nod and returns his attention to the well.


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 14, 2012)

Upstairs: The bed was made - not excessively neatly, but definitely made up after whoever slept in last got up.  The fire did happen at night.

One oil lamp sits on the desk.  In the top drawer of the desk are a couple of writing quills, a jar of ink, and some rough paper scrolls.  The information on the scolls are merely purchases made.  

The bottom drawer is locked.

Downstairs: When Muzdim looks into the well, it appears to extend perhaps 40 feet down, with stones set into the sides to keep the earth from filling in.  The diameter of the opening is about 4 feet.  The ground at the bottom appears dry, and something of the earth appears 'disturbed' compared to what one would expect to see.  The angle is hard to make out, but it almost appears as though there's a darkness or deep indentation against the side of the well, extending from about 5 feet off the ground, maybe 10 feet high.

Stellan doesn't find much of note in any of the debris on the floor, except a few pieces of glass and the bottom part of an oil lamp.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 14, 2012)

*"There seems to be a tunnel of sorts down the well, fellas."* Muzdim declares, as he points out at something the others can't clearly see. *"Do we have ropes or something to climb down and check? This might be where the lass's kidnappers went."*


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 15, 2012)

*[Downstairs]*


gambler1650 said:


> Stellan doesn't find much of note in any of the debris on the floor, except a few pieces of glass and the bottom part of an oil lamp.




"No damsels here," he reports, poking the lamp with his sword blade. "Though that might be our fiendish culprit right there: they said this thing was started by a fallen lamp, right? What about you guys?"



Voda Vosa said:


> *"There seems to be a tunnel of sorts down the well, fellas."* Muzdim declares, as he points out at something the others can't clearly see.




"Cool!"









*OOC:*


Passing full control of Stellan back to Gambler. I guess I shouldn't have asked, should I. 






*[Upstairs]*


gambler1650 said:


> Upstairs: The bed was made - not excessively neatly, but definitely made up after whoever slept in last got up.



(Did not the fire happen at night? Or is he misremembering vaguely heard and uncared for rumors of people he had never met and, sad to say, would apparently never meet? Easy enough to associate storm and fire and the depth of night when tales are re-told: it makes for a more dramatic story... In truth.) 



gambler1650 said:


> One oil lamp sits on the desk.  In the top drawer of the desk are a couple of writing quills, a jar of ink, and some rough paper scrolls.  The information on the scolls are merely purchases made.



Antares pauses, hand on the handle of the bottom drawer... wait: the bed is made? They were awake? With half the house unburnt? How does one succumb to such a... mild catastrophe? Perhaps - Perhaps they both fell asleep by the kitchen fire as the flames grew in the background? Still, Antares casts a vaguely uncomfortable glance at his surroundings, as if suspecting the long-ago smoke permeating these walls could now suddenly thicken into the clawed outline of something sinister...

The bottom drawer is locked.

Antares studies the problem for three long heartbeats, then reaches for the top drawer and gently extracts it from its moorings. Looking down into the hole so created, he sees into the bottom drawer: no separating divider! As he thought: the lock was a late addition.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 15, 2012)

"No rope here," Myst says, looking around at his companions.  "Anyone else have any?  I would say that we definitely need to get into that well and see what's down there."  He looks again into the dark well, fingering his holy symbol and saying a quiet prayer to Pelor asking for protection in the groups upcoming trials below ground.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 15, 2012)

"Pretty sure I have some rope. Do we want to toss a torch at that dark spot in the well and see if it's a side-passage?"


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 16, 2012)

Upstairs: The drawer is indeed open to view given the actions that Antares takes.  What's inside is a small journal, and apparently nothing else.

Downstairs: Stellan looks at the broken pieces of the lamp, and then upwards.  "Looks like it fell with the rest.  There's wood underneath.. the floor? And wood on top... the roof?"  He says this loud enough for anyone to hear, and then wanders over to peer over the shoulders of the dwarf.  "Anything to kill?" he asks in a hopeful voice.










*OOC:*


Let me know when the group has a plan of action regarding the well...


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 17, 2012)

*[Upstairs]*
Furling his wide sleeve with one hand, the young elf reaches into the drawer with the other, carefully extracting the little tome, his earlier unease almost forgotten in the thrill of anticipated knowledge. Quickly flipping through to the last written page, he reads out loud, reflexively rising to his feet about halfway through: 

[sblock=Actions]Examine the book before opening, please: anything written on the cover or spine? No undue stains, rips or tears? Lastly, nothing inserted between the pages/the pages and the covers as he flips through?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 22, 2012)

Bosco rifles through his bag, and the bags of others if need be, lights a torch, and flings it at what appears to be a side-tunnel in the wall of the well.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 23, 2012)

Myst hands his lit torch to Bosco to throw down into the well.

"Let's find something to attach that rope to," Myst says.  The cleric takes the rope from Bosco and looks around the room for something sturdy to tie the rope off to, something within ten feet of the well so that there is enough rope to reach all the way, or close to all the way to the bottom of the well.


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Upstairs:* Nothing's inserted between the pages, the book itself appears to be worn on the edges but reasonably well kept.  The writing is careful and neat.  The last page reads, the date one day before the house burned down:

Paid 5 coppers for potatoes and vegetables.
Paid 2 SP for the well cover to replace the broken one (still no idea why it collapsed - odd!)

Will meet with LM tonight to discuss sponsorship.

*Downstairs:* The throw by Bosco is right on target.  The angle is such that it hits at the base of the depression in the side of the well and bounces what appears to be a couple of feet down a tunnel.  It flickers alarmingly for a moment as it probably rolls, but then light comes again from the hole, illuminating the bottom of the well and up the sides.

There are beams that extend from the floor above to the cellar floor that could be used to tie off a rope.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 26, 2012)

*"Alright, into this thing at once."* says Muzdim, as he grabs the rope to climb down.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 27, 2012)

Odd indeed. LM... Lady Mirelle? That would be quite the coincidence, and yet... Antares distractedly whispers blowing, airy words as he considers this, his right hand gesturing up, and up. The ugly green rug by the bed starts glowing in faint gold, rising and rising with each motion of his hand. The young man shakes those thoughts away for now, closes the book with a snap and pears at the cleaner section of floor thus uncovered...









*OOC:*


Antares look under the rug and the nearest section of the bed.






<Assuming nothing of interest:
With a shrug, Antares grabs the desk lamp and clambers downstairs to meet with the rest of the company. He announces, rather proudly: "I found a diary, and a lamp... And I'm assuming the missing girl is to be found at the bottom of this well?" he adds after a few seconds of observation.

After his companions fill him in: "So creatures unknown either caused her fall or found her swooning and, far from chivalrous rescue, dragged her into its dank subterranean lair, all unwilling...?" A pause as the rope sways and jerks with Muzdin's descent. "I hesitate to say, dear friends, but should we not -ah- warn the town constabulary before venturing forth? No one knows of our quest or location save fair Erenie." And she has shown.... little inclination for gossip.

<Response Bosco. Mysthyr, Stellan, (Muzdin)?>


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 27, 2012)

*"Don't be such a p*ssy."* was all that came from the depths of the well.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 27, 2012)

The elf bravely resists the urge to miaow - or possibly do something catty like set the rope on fire... "And now that we have heard from the least survival-prone member of our company..." He looks to the other three.









*OOC:*


Lol. Well said, VV!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 2, 2012)

Myst waits until Muzdim is clear of the rope and then grabs hold himself and starts climbing down.


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 2, 2012)

Stellan looks over the edge, and says, "About time we found something... fun."  He checks that his gear is strapped on, and turns to Antares, "So, where do you want to be?  In the middle?  At the end?  Guarding the well?"  And then he grins, and climbs in after Myst, or Antares depending on what Antares decides.

(OOC: Will wait another day for Bosco, and then put him at the end of the line.. feel free to describe what's going on as you climb in).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 2, 2012)

"There's nothing out here worth looking at," Bosco quips, zipping down into the well, climbing down the rope to the side-tunnel.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 3, 2012)

Toric_Arthendain said:


> Myst waits until Muzdim is clear of the rope and then grabs hold himself and starts climbing down.




Antares's eyes widen in hurt disbelief: the silent treatment?! His - very sensible, he thought - question left entirely uncommented? What has he done to deserve such? *Has* he done something to deserve such? "Have I offended him in some way?" he asks of Stellan and Bosco, blinking back a bothersome tear that refuses to go away.

<Response Bosco, Stellan, (Mysthyr)?> 



Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> "There's nothing out here worth looking at," Bosco quips, zipping down into the well, climbing down the rope to the side-tunnel.



"Ah, but there you are mistaken, oh master of swift judgments," calls Antares after him, casting the rest of his comments down the bricked orifice itself. "Already a diary have I found, which might illuminate some aspects of these twin tragedies!" A look around the rather sinister room: the piled jagged debris, hard beaten floor, rows of solemn pickling barrels, Stellan's eager face, already smudged in several places... "Though I admit the lady's rescue must likely come first... Are we sure we don't want to warn the constabulatory?" he tries one last time.

<Response any?>

<Assuming not:
Well, how far can a crack in the wall likely extend? It is not as if they lived in fabled Trenilitron, she of immemorial age, where every living house is build upon collapsed house,  ground up streets, compacted and forgotten temples of ages past, in layers near infinite. Askadar is young, built fast on the hardened bones of formerly forested hills... "Is there even space for us down there?"

<Response Muzdin, Bosco, Mysthyr?> 

<Assuming so again:
A sigh: "You may go first, friend Stellan... and perhaps catch me if I fall? Speaking of, I would like it back at bottom, but this might break during my descent?" He extends the lamp he stole from upstairs.









*OOC:*


Antares will go last.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 4, 2012)

"Seriously, don't heal that guy."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 5, 2012)

"We are already in the well, Antares, no one wants to climb back out to go speak to the local law enforcers," Myst says, trying to ensure his voice carries back up to the elf without having to yell.  "Anna is my priority now.  I have no idea if she is down here but the sooner we find her, the better.  We've wasted enough time.  I pray to Pelor she yet lives."


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 5, 2012)

Muzdim climbs easily towards the bottom of the well, and no one else has any problems (assuming everyone's taking their time).  He will reach the bottom first.  Again, the smell of freshly disturbed earth comes to your noses, stronger as you climb down. 

Stellan takes the lamp from Antares with a smile before he goes in.  "Thanks."  There's definitely an excitement present in his voice, and then he climbs in after the two clerics.









*OOC:*


OOC: Let me know if anyone's doing anything special before reaching the bottom of the well.  I assume the order is: Muzdim, Myst, Stellan, Bosco, Antares based on what I've seen... 









Toric_Arthendain said:


> "We are already in the well, Antares, no one wants to climb back out to go speak to the local law enforcers," Myst says, trying to ensure his voice carries back up to the elf without having to yell.  "Anna is my priority now.  I have no idea if she is down here but the sooner we find her, the better.  We've wasted enough time.  I pray to Pelor she yet lives."


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 6, 2012)

Toric_Arthendain said:


> "We are already in the well, Antares, no one wants to climb back out to go speak to the local law enforcers," Myst says, trying to ensure his voice carries back up to the elf without having to yell.  "Anna is my priority now.  I have no idea if she is down here but the sooner we find her, the better.  We've wasted enough time.  I pray to Pelor she yet lives."



To which Antares frowns: true enough, as far as it goes, but, "Jumping into a well after question is asked just so one can claim the nuisance of having to climb out hardly smacks of arguments in good faith, brother Myst... Is there even space for us down there?" [etc]



gambler1650 said:


> Stellan takes the lamp from Antares with a smile before he goes in.  "Thanks."  There's definitely an excitement present in his voice, and then he climbs in after the two clerics.



At bottom, the young elf retrieves the lamp from his friend <assuming he allows it?> and lights it on the tip of his burning torch. "Rear guard ready," he cautiously announces, peering about with some curiosity.










*OOC:*


Anything lying at the bottom of the well? Indications of scratches or marks on the sides as far up as he can see? 

When he gets there, he'll also examine the tunnel itself, though Muzdin will likely already have done so. Natural/artificial? Dug from the outside into the well or the reverse? Tools used? Apparent age?


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


I will assume nothing other than climbing down







Muzdim gets down first, and sees roughly carved or burrowed tunnel that heads west.  The torch thrown down is still sputtering, and the light from the others illuminates the rocky, earthy walls.  It's dry, at least what you can see, and the tunnel itself is about 5 feet wide where it enters the well, but then appears to widen a bit after a few feet.  The air is earthy in smell.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 10, 2012)

*"Alright friends, this does seem like someone excavated this tunnel, and knew what he was doing. Let's prosigue." *The dwarf says, as he inspects the rocky tunnel further on.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 11, 2012)

"And proceed as well," quips Antares from the back, gathering his courage where he may. 

While he waits for the others to file into the gap, the young mage drops gaze and lamp down from the bumpy, unmarked walls to the slightly muddy ground softly squelching below his feet. Is this really where the creature dragged its victim? Without rope, rungs or ladder? Is it, perhaps, some sort of spider beast: sticky padded feet, mandibles in its albino face...? Or, darker thought, did it simply fling her down, uncaring? What, indeed, is a little tenderizing between friends?

_Ugh._ He shakes that dreadful image away: just the environment, affecting him. She will be fine -- fine. And it's his time to go through anyway...

[sblock=Actions]Antares will look for any major tracks that do not seem to belong to his comrades, and/or any trace of blood (on the rocks of the well, on the side of the tunnel entrance, in the tunnel itself, etc).



			
				Gambler1650 said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I will assume nothing other than climbing down



Well, that and Antares' described looking at the walls of the well, yes. I take it he found nothing of place though.[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 11, 2012)

Myst picks up the torch and follows along behind Muzdim, ready to toss the torch aside and grab for his mace at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 11, 2012)

Bosco keeps an ear out -- as much as he can, over the clanking his compatriots makes -- and keeps one hand on his hilt.


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nothing on the way down is seen by Antares.  When he does look at the walls near the bottom, and the ground of the well, he makes out what appears to be another piece of fabric near the entrance of the tunnel.  The ground is reasonably well packed, so it wasn't completely buried, and perhaps even nudged free by the passage of the others' feet.  It's quite dirty, but appears to be a light blue underneath the shifting lights thrown by the lamp and torches.  No blood on the walls or the ground is evident.

As the party moves further into the tunnel, not much changes except for a widening that could allow two people to stand side by side.. maybe 9-10 feet wide.  The flickering light shows that there might be a bend towards the left about 100 feet or so away.  At about the same place that this becomes apparent, a hole in the wall to the right is also seen.. apparently tunneled out in the same fashion.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 14, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> Nothing on the way down is seen by Antares.  When he does look at the walls near the bottom, and the ground of the well, he makes out what appears to be another piece of fabric near the entrance of the tunnel.



"Hey, friends, I found a piece of," he leans down to pull it free, "clothing, I believe." He holds it out for the others to see: "Fairly delicate. Could it be hers do you think?" It's quite dirty, but appears to be a light blue underneath the shifting lights thrown by lamp and torches. 

<Response any?>



gambler1650 said:


> At about the same place that this becomes apparent, a hole in the wall to the right is also seen.. apparently tunneled out in the same fashion.



"Ah.... More extensive a burrow than I would have hoped," uncertainly comments Antares as he tries to see the details of their two choices around shoulders and heads before him.









*OOC:*


Gambler, can he see if the torches bend towards or away from either of the passages (i.e. air currents/connections to the surface)?

If Muzdin hesitates or seems to wait for opinions on the subject:





"Well -ah - We seem to be in a main line while that side-passage is likely shorter, a room at the end perhaps...? A likelier place to drag senseless prey or prisoner?" he posits, somewhat favoring that direction. "Have the dwarves been digging under the city?" that last with a frowning look at the tunnel sides, a hand reaching out to delicately touch...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 15, 2012)

*"I dinna know, let's take a look."* Muzdim says, heading to the side chamber. His expert eyes examine the stonecraft, to see if it resembles any style he can recognize.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 16, 2012)

"Let me go first," Bosco says quietly. "Keep the noise back here to a minimum. Just, you know, shine a light that way."

((Bosco moves silently, hiding in shadows, as he checks out the side passage, keeping an eye out for tripwires or other booby traps as he goes.))


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 18, 2012)

Myst moves along behind Bosco at enough distance to let the halfling work.  He stops at the entrance to the side tunnel and holds the torch aloft, letting it shed the requested light into the passage.


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Antares doesn't see any shifting in the torches' flames...















*OOC:*


Muzdim's keen eyes recognize the tunnel as mainly just tunneled earth.  It's heavily packed, and the ground in the area is rocky, so that likely is holding the tunnel together.







As Bosco looks and goes down the side passage, it narrows just a bit looking like it might drop to about 5-6 feet across near a T-intersection 20 or so feet down the passage.  The passageway itself slopes gently downwards... No booby traps are seen, and none are tripped (at least let's say in the first 10 feet or so - I assume the presence of a T-intersection might elicit a need for discussion).


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 21, 2012)

"A notice!" whispers Antares as he, somewhat nervously, takes that first turn away from the well. "We should have posted a notice of our presence on the outside door! With pleas to warn the authorities should we not return soon to remove it." That would have been a very appropriate solution to the dilemma, it now seems to him!









*OOC:*


Antares will keep glancing back, nervous that something might come up behind them.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 21, 2012)

"Go back and do it," Bosco whispers back, moving on toward the intersection. He looks around, seeing what can be seen down each branch.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 22, 2012)

"You know full well I could not climb out that well without help," retorts Antares with a bothered frown. Ropes have been his nemesis ever since- Since time immemorial... The elf is only slightly ruffled this time though: Bosco has been in a bad mood ever since they went against him yesterday, and will likely continue to be until he finds something shiny (the beggar outfit this morning was rather telling in that department...). "But in truth a well made notice or placard could, in future, be a boon to our Company's reputation, don't you think? To let people know that we are down here - or out there - at work on their behalf...?" He looks back, spotting nothing that had not been there before <I assume?>, and therefore continued to gingerly follow Stellan down the side-passage. "Maybe with heraldry?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 24, 2012)

"Shhh!"


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 26, 2012)

[sblock=For Bosco]To the left, the passageway extends into darkness with possibly the hint of a Y-intersection curving to the left and right.  To the right, the passageway extends maybe 30-50 feet.  Something gleams - coins, something else metal near the end of the corridor.  Oddly, while most of the coins are on the ground, some appear to hang suspended in the air.[/sblock]

OOC: Guys. Just want to let you know that I've been slammed at work again the past couple of weeks and this has coincided with me getting somewhat more of a social life than I'd had!  I'm making an effort to slot this back into a higher priority, but bear with me for a bit.. I'm having fun, I hope everyone else still is in spite of the slowness...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 27, 2012)

"Come up here with the torch. There's something down there," Bosco points off to the right, "maybe a trap, maybe something worse."


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 27, 2012)

Stellan moves up close to the entrance with a torch in his left hand - his drawn weapon in his right. He hands the torch to Bosco if he wants it - but otherwise remains silent...









*OOC:*



http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/7761/map1a.png

This is what currently has been revealed... Please let me know what area everyone is in and what order, what you are doing... The only character I know for sure is Bosco likely more or less at (E), looking to the right (after having looked both ways).

Myst and Muzdim were last at the entrance of the side tunnel (B).  Stellan has followed behind Bosco, with Antares behind Stellan, so I assume both are in (D).  If there are any other movements, let me know.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 28, 2012)

Myst enters the side tunnel and makes his way to where Bosco stands looking to his right.  He peers around the corner without stepping out of the side tunnel, trying to get a look at what Bosco is seeing.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 28, 2012)

"What is it?" urgently whispers the elf from the back. Perhaps the rearmost position was a mistake after all? He cannot see a thing!









*OOC:*


Antares in D, trying to somehow peer through solid earth into the next corridor. 

Note: to my knowledge the party currently has two torches (stellan and Myst) and one lamp (Antares).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 28, 2012)

"Gold pieces on the floor is one thing -- and often good -- but hanging in the air above the others?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 29, 2012)

The message takes a few beats to penetrate... "Are you saying- Floating coins in the tunnel that way?" The young mage more than half-suspects Bosco is trying to pull one of his pranks -- and at a typically completely unacceptable time as well. 

Nonetheless... "Some hard earths and crystals rare *are* known to repel, or in one case, it is reported, even sustain aloft... Alternatively, perhaps your coins do not hang at all, friend Bosco, but instead rest on things invisible to us from here? Why not go poke them and see what happens? Clearly proper reward has been offered for the task this time..." A gently pointed reference to yesterday's conversation, that, though it clearly mixes with a developing vein of real curiosity...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 30, 2012)

"I know it's hard to hear others when your mouth is constantly working, but yes, that is what I'm saying. Use your eyes and be silent, for one moment in your life."


----------



## gambler1650 (May 1, 2012)

Stellan passes the torch up to Bosco.  

As the light penetrates down the corridor from both Myst and Bosco's torches, something else becomes evident.  The coins were visible in the very low light due to their reflectively shiny nature.  

What wasn't reflective, and therefore not visible to Bosco a moment before, are the bones... a skeleton actually.  It looks pretty complete, though the bones are oddly darker than normal, streaked with brown and black.  The coins hang at about waist high in front of it - and the reason Bosco and Myst can tell it would be waist high is that the skeleton is upright though leaning slightly forward.  It faces towards Bosco and Myst but is slightly turned towards the right hand wall (from the adventurers' point of view).  The jaw hangs loosely, the eye sockets empty.  









*OOC:*


Bosco and Myst.. Quick reaction.  What's the first thing your characters do?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 1, 2012)

Bosco draws his weapon and moves backward through the group.

"Scouting complete! Now it's time for the fighting!"


----------



## Binder Fred (May 1, 2012)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> "I know it's hard to hear others when your mouth is constantly working, but yes, that is what I'm saying. Use your eyes and be silent, for one moment in your life."



Antares does, considering the Halfling across and around the varied body-parts of Stellan, Muzdin and Mysthyr... As nothing further happens <no actions described by Whizbang>: "Bosco does not want to investigate the coins," he translates, somewhat surprised at that conclusion himself. "Is not scouting your avowed vocation?" 









*OOC:*


The last bit put in to match Bosco's upcomimg: "Scouting complete!"  Since Antares does not get a quick reaction, that's it for now.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2012)

*"Undead!"* Muzdim bellows, *"To arms!"* His weapon in hand, the dwarf advances to engage.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 3, 2012)

[sblock=For Bosco]Just as you start to draw back and Muzdim begins his charge, the skeleton shudders and moves in your direction - sluggishly.  You notice two things.  The first is that the skeleton's orientation doesn't change at all and the limbs don't move.  It's still turned partially towards the wall, leaning slightly forward.  The second is that there's a slight shimmer around the skeleton, a very faint, almost watery look - or perhaps like you've seen on a hot day.[/sblock]



Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Bosco draws his weapon and moves backward through the group.
> 
> "Scouting complete! Now it's time for the fighting!"


----------



## gambler1650 (May 3, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Undead!"* Muzdim bellows, *"To arms!"* His weapon in hand, the dwarf advances to engage.




Ok, I'll assume that's the first thing you do after Myst's quick reaction is stated..  

When you say 'advance', tell me precisely what you're planning to do.  Thanlks!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 3, 2012)

"Be careful -- something's surrounding the skeleton, carrying it this way."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 4, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> Ok, I'll assume that's the first thing you do after Myst's quick reaction is stated..
> 
> When you say 'advance', tell me precisely what you're planning to do.  Thanlks!




Basically moving close to the undead, looking for an opening. While keeping his eyes on the creature's possible weapons (claws?). Muzdim will keep his shield to deflect any incoming blows and counter attack. If not hostile actions  from the skeleton, Muzdim will try to smash it's head non the less.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 4, 2012)

Myst retreats a couple of steps into the side passage leading back the way he came upon sighting the skeleton.  He doesn't retreat far enough into the tunnel to not be able to see it, just a couple of steps.  He grabs the holy symbol hanging around his neck, holding it out in front of himself in the direction of the skeleton.  

When the skeleton starts its awkward movement forward, Myst calls out, "Pelor commands you begone, foul creature of undeath!"









*OOC:*


Yes, that would be a turn attempt.  And I do believe I know what's going on here but Myst has no clue...


----------



## gambler1650 (May 4, 2012)

Myst feels the power of Pelor surge through him and out at the skeleton in front of him.  He waits for the skeleton to crumble to dust as it surely would if it were a simple skeleton.  And nothing at all happens.  He too notices the odd angle and immobility as the skeleton moves - almost glides - in his direction.

At right about the same time, Bosco is moving away instinctively but then says:
"Be careful -- something's surrounding the skeleton, carrying it this way." before he ducks into the side passage...

Muzdim starts moving forward, and Stellan crowds up to the T intersection behind him.  As Bosco passes him, he reaches for and grabs his torch from the halfling and then moves to Muzdim's right so they can stand side by side.   "Finally, something _I_ can do!"  His weapon is in one hand, the torch in the other as he paces himself with the dwarf.

The skeleton continues to move - slowly, and is about 30 feet from the T intersection at this point.  Muzdim and Stellan have gone about 10 feet forward, leaving 20 feet between themselves and the skeleton (I'm reducing the full move they could have made to take into account that Myst and Bosco got to react first, to allow for reactions to what they had done/said).


----------



## Binder Fred (May 5, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> "Be careful -- something's surrounding the skeleton, carrying it this way." before he ducks into the side passage...



"Does it?" marvels the elven mage. And one of the undead as well. He's never seen - or felt... Antares does a little dance of hesitation - back, then forth, then, with a breath, forth all the way to the intersection by brother Myst's side! "Oh," he exclaims as he sees the advancing beast, the moving backs of Muzdin and Stellan silhouetted before it, weapons and armor gleaming in the torchlight...

His delighted smile fades some after just a few heartbeats, dread starting to take its place: "Ah... It's floating. With coins. And a ghostly aura." The reality of battling this... thing are starting to surface -- like mud-encrusted leviathans of black ice rising madly towards the surface of his mind. The first one breaches hard as Stellan and the dwarven priest just - keep - on - advancing: "Are we even sure it's corporeal?!"

Breathing heavy, eyes starting to show the surrounding whites, Antares claws dirt and rock from the tunnel side, not caring at the moment what it does to his carefully tended nails. "If I may?" he asks/warns - pure, unthinking reflex of the way he was raised - before tossing the pebbly clump at the thing without pause for hypothetical replies. 

(He's, really, *really* hoping it goes right through, actually. Because then he and his friends will be free to RUN AWAY!)









*OOC:*


Move equivalent to pick up a handful of dirt and pebbles, please, then throw them at the skeleton using the gap over Muzdin's head.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 7, 2012)

The dirt and pebbles most definitely don't go right through whatever is carrying the skeleton.  They seem to hit something solid, but sticky.. a few inches in front of the skeleton itself.  Some of the pebbles and dirt fall off.  Others stay attached, even appearing to be drawn further inside whatever is moving down the corridor towards the party.  Closer now, and with the eyes drawn to where the earth is clinging instead of the skeleton inside, everyone can see the sort of shimmering, translucent effect that surrounds the coins and bones inside.  It appears as though the flung pebbles and earth gives the thing pause, as it slows down for a moment before moving forward again.









*OOC:*


This is still all going on at about the same time as what was below.  So Muzdim and Stellan are about 20 feet from skeleton, and whatever is surrounding it.









Binder Fred said:


> "Does it?" marvels the elven mage. And one of the undead as well. He's never seen - or felt... Antares does a little dance of hesitation - back, then forth, then, with a breath, forth all the way to the intersection by brother Myst's side! "Oh," he exclaims as he sees the advancing beast, the moving backs of Muzdin and Stellan silhouetted before it, weapons and armor gleaming in the torchlight...
> 
> His delighted smile fades some after just a few heartbeats, dread starting to take its place: "Ah... It's floating. With coins. And a ghostly aura." The reality of battling this... thing are starting to surface -- like mud-encrusted leviathans of black ice rising madly towards the surface of his mind. The first one breaches hard as Stellan and the dwarven priest just - keep - on - advancing: "Are we even sure it's corporeal?!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 7, 2012)

"Oi, think I know what it is." says the dwarf as the turn attempt fails and the dirt attatches to the creature "Its a gellatinous cube! Quick burn it with something!"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 7, 2012)

At Muzdim's command to burn it, Myst steps forward and attempts to strike it with his torch, prepared to move back if it continues to advance.  The cleric has no desire to get caught up in the sticky mass like some of the pebbles did.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 8, 2012)

Myst's swipe of the torch doesn't strike the advancing, shimmering wall directly due to misjudging the speed of its advance and the transparent nature.. But the heat seems to interact enough with the substance of the creature to bring a whiff of acid to the noses of the front rank (now Myst and Stellan).  

Stellan looks at his torch, and his weapon, and swaps them in his hands before swinging at the shimmering target in front of him.









*OOC:*


I'm using the Option 2 rules from the S&W core rulebook (page 29 of the PDF, page 28 of the physical book).


----------



## gambler1650 (May 8, 2012)

Stellan misses badly, misjudging the distance...

The creature pauses for just a moment as Myst's torch brushes near it - perhaps affected by the heat, but then surges forward in an attempt to apparently run into the two men at the front of the party.

D6 roll to determine who it will run into if it hits, followed by D20 roll to hit.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 8, 2012)

The creature sloshes forward, but the flames appear to have made it more cautious.. and so Myst easily backs away from it.  It appears to move slower than the party can move, but attempts to attack it will allow it a chance to get close enough to contact the attacker...

The situation is in the map below...
The four party members are in 5 foot squares in the 10 foot corridor.. I presume everyone backed up appropriately when it moved forward.  There's 5 feet between the Gelatinous Cube and the front ranks which means the front edge of it is 15 feet from the side tunnel.

Let me know what you want to do.  Also, as a point for further dice rolling, do you want me to roll any saving throws that are needed?  Or would you prefer to do them yourself?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 8, 2012)

*"Split up in the tunnel, it can't move both ways. Stellan, Myst, fall back now and prepare ranged weapons, we can out manoeuvre this thing. Spellcasters, any fire spell would be useful!"* Master Stone hand might have been known to the others after he joined the temple of the Secret's God, but he was foremost a warrior, and he had a knack for tactics, and for giving orders. Hearing his own advise, he quickly shifted from his heavy battleaxe and shield to two handaxes, one of which he threw to the advancing monstrosity. After the attack, he backpeddals into the left corridor.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 8, 2012)

"Splitting up in the tunnel may well lead to half of us being cut off from help. And 'backing' into unknown territory!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 8, 2012)

*"If ye prefer to be the skeleton's company, suit yerself midget!"* replies the dwarf as he readies another axe.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 9, 2012)

Myst is prepared to retreat into the side passage as recommended by the dwarf but takes another swipe at the creature with his torch before backing away again.  After seeing what happened to the dirt and pebbles, he can only wonder if throwing weapons at it will have any effect other than losing them into its mass.









*OOC:*


Yikes!  The dice roller is being cruel!  As for rolling saving throws, I'm good with rolling mine.  I'm checking in pretty much daily now so shouldn't cause any delay.  That said, if I am ever missing for a couple of days and rolls are needed from me, feel free to make them for me.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ok... Please let me know which tunnel you plan to be in as the GC advances to the T intersection.  So far I have:

Muzdim: Left section of tunnel at the T intersection
Myst: Side tunnel (the one you guys came in through) - lower part of the T on the map

Bosco was last in the side tunnel from what I can tell, but not sure he's planning to stay there.

Antares and Stellan are both in the main tunnel itself and have yet to decide where to go. 

Basically you probably have time only for a very... brief discussion (not much more than you've done so far) before the next round occurs... so anyone who wants to give a last bit of advice should do so.. but you should also say definitively where you plan to go for the next round.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 10, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> "Oi, think I know what it is." says the dwarf as the turn attempt fails and the dirt attatches to the creature "Its a gellatinous cube! Quick burn it with something!"



"A what?" inquires Antares -- though he does note that the dusty surface pushing towards them does look flatish, in a bendy sort of way. If you were to imagine *that* as the front side of some sort of monstrous, wriggling *cube*...



Toric_Arthendain said:


> Myst takes another swipe at the creature with his torch before backing away again.



"Should I toss the lamp into it?" frantically questions the tall elf. He is totally focused on the reptating... horror somehow eagerly squeezing and pushing itself towards them! _(Maybe it isn't a cube after all. Maybe it's an infinitely long tube squeezing itself out of some unsuspected nether hell!)_









*OOC:*


In case of a sudden rush Antares will retreat down the side-tunnel they all came from.

Thanks for rolling any needed saves for me, Gambler.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 10, 2012)

"Let's climb back up. We can pour oil on it from above and set it on fire!"

Bosco heads back toward the entrance, intending to do just that.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 10, 2012)

Will Antares do anything other than ask what he should do?  

I will post an update probably tomorrow night... so want to have everyone's action in place...



Binder Fred said:


> "A what?" inquires Antares -- though he does note that the dusty surface pushing towards them does look flatish, in a bendy sort of way. If you were to imagine *that* as the front side of some sort of monstrous, wriggling *cube*...
> 
> 
> "Should I toss the lamp into it?" frantically questions the tall elf. He is totally focused on the reptating... horror somehow eagerly squeezing and pushing itself towards them! _(Maybe it isn't a cube after all. Maybe it's an infinitely long tube squeezing itself out of some unsuspected nether hell!)_
> ...


----------



## Binder Fred (May 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


If nobody answers him, Antares will uncertainly move back into the side-tunnel, far enough to have time to move should the beast choose to go down that way (say halfway down the tunnel?).


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 11, 2012)

After swiping at the creature with his torch a second time, Myst will retreat into the side tunnel heading back from where they originally came, assuming he still can.  He will try to keep just far enough ahead of the creature but will continue to hold the torch out towards the creature to help slow it further and keep it at bay.  "I hope that isn't Anna's remains inside that thing," he says to no one in particular.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 11, 2012)

Muzdim's axe flies true, and strikes the Gelatinous Cube, slowed down on its way through but falling out the other side due to the strength of the throw.  A gaping hole appears for a moment, slowly closing up again - the creature shuddering before continuing to move forward.

Stellan drops back with Mysthyr, aiming to move down the side corridor with him to protect Bosco and Antares if the creature charges forward and forces to make him make a choice.  He swings with his torch again even as Myst's torch comes up short - due in part to the brief halt as the dwarven hand axe flies through the cube.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 11, 2012)

Stellan also misses, misjudging the distance due to the effectiveness of Muzdim's throw.  He grumbles, "Time for the real weapons again..." when he sees that the axe had an effect.  He switches hands, one of his two spears now in his right hand.  The cube rushes forward again, forcing Stellan and Myst back to the intersection where they will both go down the side tunnel - if they can do so..


----------



## gambler1650 (May 11, 2012)

The Gelatinous Cube sloshes forward again, slower than before possibly due to the heat in front of it and the strike from Muzdim.  Myst and Stellan both easily avoid it, but are forced into the side corridor.  Stellan yells back to Antares.. "Throwing it couldn't hurt!  I have more torches!"









*OOC:*


The situation:  The Cube is in the 'main northern' corridor at the intersection of the T.  Muzdim is in the left corridor of the T about 10 feet away.  Myst and Stellan are in the side corridor probably also about 5-10 feet away, with Antares protected behind them.  Bosco can get down to the southern T intersection.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 11, 2012)

The dwarf grins, as his hand run through the handle of the next axe. *"We'll be chopping you good..." *he says, lifting his arm above his head to throw another axe.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 12, 2012)

Myst drops the torch in front of himself, pulls out his sling and a stone, loads the stone and then fires it at the creature.  He hopes that the torch in front of him will dissuade the creature from approaching or at the very least, will damage the creature if it decides to run over it.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 12, 2012)

"Lure it south and climb! No one needs to die!"

Bosco starts climbing back up. When he reaches the top, he'll help the others up and assemble kindling and easily flamable materials to drop onto the cube and set ablaze.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2012)

*"No one will if you do something instead of running, you coward!"*


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 13, 2012)

Bosco repeats his plan, louder, slower and in simpler terms, as the bearded one is obviously slow in the head, perhaps due to being kicked in the head by a mule.

"Dwarf come. Climb up. Me throw fire on cube. You be safe. Cube burn up."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2012)

*"Yeah yeah I know, we won't climb up as fast, retard. Let's finish this thing here and now, it ain't that tough."*


----------



## Binder Fred (May 14, 2012)

Antares takes a few steps back, more than a bit worried that the groups is now cut in half: "So, in truth, the goal is to burn it?" He gives his improvised weapon a full - if clumsy - whirl before letting it go near the bottom of its turn, lobbing it at their strange foe. The lamp sails through the air, trailing a fiery tail...

_(But then, just as the elf let's go, he realizes that all of their torches are now in the *other* corridor, with the gelatinous cube in between!)_









*OOC:*


I *think* I got that right. The "forced into the side corridor" bit means Stellan and Mysthyr aren't in the same tunnel as Antares, right? If not, ignore the last paragraph.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 14, 2012)

Stellan backs up with Myst.  The Gelatinous Cube pauses for a moment, feeling apparently the opening on its 'left' and the presence of prey both in 'front' of it (Muzdim) and to its side (Myst and Stellan).  This leaves space between the fighter and cleric for the elf's lob... assuming the throw doesn't go badly awry!  In the meantime, Stellan throws his spear at the creature, having a second one he can use strapped to his back.  His throw misses, but both Muzdim's axe, and Myst's stone, hit the creature.  Again, Muzdim's axe finds its way through, even though it strikes the hand of the skeleton, shattering the wrist.  The creature shudders for a moment, and those watching can see that there's more space between the top of the cube and the roof of the cavern. 









*OOC:*


Antares, give me a roll on your throw... Due to the size of the creature, no negative modifier for your Dex.  Also, Stellan still has his torch and is in 'your' corridor.















*OOC:*


Map is below, I think this is where everyone is based on descriptions above.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Antares' attack roll: 1d20=20... Critical!!!


----------



## gambler1650 (May 15, 2012)

As those who might be watching see Antares wind up and lob the lantern, there might possibly be a moment of worry since it has to go over the heads of Stellan and Mytshyr.  And yet, the lob couldn't be any more perfect.  It rises until it clips the top of the tunnel just over the gelatinous cube and breaks, oil spilling onto the creature's top surface.  The flame appears to flicker for just a second as if it might go out, and then touches the oil, a sheet of fire appearing on top of the Gelatinous Cube which then shudders violently.









*OOC:*


Give me 2d6 for the damage... it would have been 1d6 normally.










Binder Fred said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Antares' attack roll: 1d20=20... Critical!!!












*OOC:*


By the way, Bosco doesn't have a torch last I saw.. He had been passed one by Stellan, but Stellan took it back when he went forward to attack.  He can probably be fine until he gets to the southernmost intersection, but as soon as he turns to go back to the well, the light will be almost completely gone.  Is he still going to run  for the well without light?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 15, 2012)

*"Way ta go tree hugger!"* encourages Muzdim from the other corridor, as he prepares his last axe to be thrown.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 15, 2012)

Bosco pauses to see what's going to happen with the lantern, being careful to not get too close to the edge of the well in the dark.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 16, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Way ta go tree hugger!"* encourages Muzdim from the other corridor, as he prepares his last axe to be thrown.



"My love of trees is entirely limited to shade and general respect!" replies the elf, sounding remarkably elated -and surprised- with his performance so far! _(To Muzdin his voice is muffled and strange, as if he was some distance under water.)_


----------



## gambler1650 (May 16, 2012)

The Gelatinous Cube seems to spasm for a moment, appearing about to throw itself towards Muzdin, but the fire rapidly eats its way through the body of the creature.  Combined with the previous damage, it can't hold its form and collapses into a gooey mess at the T intersection, the fire still burning and smoke filling the small space.  The party is far enough away - having relied on ranged weapons - to avoid inhaling much of the smoke.

[sblock=For Muzdin]As you yell your encouragement to Antares for his excellent throw, you feel the swipe of... something.. over your shoulder near your neck.  An instant later, almost simultaneously, you feel the same sensation at your side.  Something sharp, perhaps like claws.  Take 2 points of damage, but more importantly.. make a saving throw at a +2 vs paralyze and poison.  You need a 15 or higher. (As a note, the damage rolls were 1d4-1 each with a minimum of 1 point of damage on a hit.. the 2d4 - 2 couldn't be below 2 points total, I just did the rolls together without thinking)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 16, 2012)

*"Argk!" *exclaims the dwarf surprised by the sudden pain.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


Update probably tomorrow.. At  work meeting.  Darn would have been fun if Muzdin had failed the roll.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 17, 2012)

Seeing the gelatinous mass collapse into a puddle, and hearing Muzdim cry out in pain from the other corridor, Myst retrieves his torch from the ground in front of him and sprints forward towards the intersection to see what's wrong.  He readies his shield on his offhand and keeps the torch in the other, leaving his mace hanging from his belt.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 17, 2012)

Ok... Let me set the scene here from the point of view of those in the side corridor:

The remnants of the gelatinous cube are puddled at the intersection, smoke still filling that area.  You heard the yell of encouragement from Muzdin, followed by his 'yelp' (do Dwarves yelp?  ).

So tell me exactly what everyone plans to do.  Myst is charging towards the intersection.  Stellan will follow.

I will assume that Muzdin turns to see what scratched him, and so below is what he sees.

Muzdin feels a wave of numbness pass over him for a second, his legs threatening to give out.   But then it passes, and as he turns he sees two... pale things on either side of him attached to the walls.  Because of where they actually are, there's a moment before he can realize that they're actually humanoid in shape.  Small - maybe 3 feet 'tall', with wide heads and sharp, needle like teeth.  It must have been the hands that struck Muzdin, as both have one hand raised - sharp claws gleaming in the remaining light from the gelatinous cube as it burns.  They draw back with matching hisses as Muzdin turns, somehow appearing to sense the motion in spite of their lack of eyes.  Where eyes should be, there is instead a featureless slight indentation in the face to either side of a very shallow impression of a nose.  Both creatures are almost white and appear to be naked, but the one on the left seems to have something gleaming on one of the fingers of the hand that had swiped at the dwarven cleric.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 18, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> The Gelatinous Cube seems to spasm for a moment, appearing about to throw itself towards Muzdin, but the fire rapidly eats its way through the body of the creature.  Combined with the previous damage, it can't hold its form and collapses into a gooey mess at the T intersection, the fire still burning and smoke filling the small space.



"We did it," breathes Antares in completely unexpected triumph. "We did it!" Excited now, he starts babbling, already trying to see the results of such a melting, what could remain behind: "What, do you think, was such a fell creature doing so near beneath the unknowing feet of fair Ascandar's-"



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Argk!" *exclaims the dwarf surprised by the sudden pain.



"What? What is it?" shouts the elf, still trying to peer through the billowing whitish vapors, but in another direction now. "Another one?" He is suddenly reminded of why they are here -- of blue-clad girls and bone-white creatures, and of the clashing and shouting noises they all just made in said creature's burrowed den... Disastrous!



gambler1650 said:


> Myst is charging towards the intersection.  Stellan will follow.



Antares hesitates, then he too follows. But whereas the others look left to muzdin's voice, the young mage clumsily hops right, across the gluey remains in one bound of his long legs, landing on the right side of the intersection, opposite the branch occupied by master Stonehand. All the while one of his robe's wide sleeves is pressed against his face to filter away the smoke, while the other beats at that airy foe with long strokes, trying to disperse it and gain vision to what ails their opinionated dwarf. 









*OOC:*


Antares follows Mysthyr and Stellan to the intersection, then hops into the right/east branch and hopes to get line of sight to the dwarf and his attackers. Possible attack incoming if he does.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 18, 2012)

Myst moves into and through the intersection, making an attempt to avoid as much of the gelatinous remains as possible.  He takes a deep breath before passing through the smoking remains so as not to breathe too much smoke or fumes and makes his way towards the dwarf, brandishing his shield and torch before him.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 18, 2012)

Bosco draws his weapon and heads back in to see what new menace has been stirred up.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 18, 2012)

*"Not sure, but soon be dead!"* The dwarf quickly lifts the handaxe and throws it, his haste getting in the way of his accuracy. Quickly as well, he fetches his battle axe from his belt.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 18, 2012)

'Seeing' an increased number of threats, the pale creatures turn remarkably quickly given that they're on walls rather than the ground, and start to run down the corridor - still on the walls.  Muzdin's axe misses, clattering against the wall.  Very quickly, the creatures start to disappear into the darkness of the left hand side of the tunnel near the intersection.  The whole time, other than the hisses they gave when they were noticed, they're remarkably silent.

Stellan also holds his breath as he moves through the intersection - a touch less careful than Antares to avoid stepping on the remains, but holding his breath.  He moves to the left corridor with Myst, and behind Muzdin before readying his spear and preparing to launch it at one of the creatures.  He's overcome by a fit of coughing however and rubs at his eyes, dropping the spear for a moment.  He manages to cough out a "Should we follow?"









*OOC:*


Stellan takes 1 point of damage, and his movement is halved the next two rounds.







Everyone who has moved through the smoke/remains of the gelatinous cube (Antares, Myst, Stellan) make a saving throw for moving through the smoke/gelatinous cube remains, with a +3 bonus for the precautions taken.  Given where Bosco was, and the description, I assume he hasn't gotten to the intersection yet.  Everyone who makes their save can make one ranged attack this 'round', and then let me know what your plans are.  









*OOC:*


If I recall, regarding the light situation, the lamp that Antares was carrying was shattered.. Both Myst and Stellan still have torches.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 18, 2012)

The map is below... Cr1 and Cr2 are the two creatures before they started to run.  The arrows show where they will be, assuming someone doesn't kill one with a missile weapon.  I normally would have allowed Muzdin to take a swing at one of the two as they started to run, but since he threw a hand axe and then drew his battle axe I ruled that he couldn't both draw and effectively swing before they got out of range.

The distance is close enough so that anyone with full movement can probably catch up to them.  Anyone who fails their save against the smoke/caustic chemicals from the gelatinous cube will have half movement the next two rounds though.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 19, 2012)

"Pause and evaluate?" suggests the elf from the back. He's overcome by a sudden thought and quickly jerks around... but the tunnel behind him is blessedly bare of all save dirt and torch-lit rocks <I assume?>.









*OOC:*


Antares will examine the tunnel behind him for threat and continuation (does it really dead end where the cube used to be?), then will examine what the gelatinous cube left behind (in particular as relate to Myst's idea: is the skeleton female and recent? Could it be Anna?). If there is poking in gelatinous matter to do, he'll use the tip of his sword (at last a use for it! )


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 19, 2012)

*"Dinna know lad, I don't want them to approach on our backs if we keep advancing on the other tunnel. 'spose we shoulda!"* Muzdim takes his shield to bare, and opens the march to the tunnels in purse of the creepy pair.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 20, 2012)

"I suggest caution," Myst states and slowly follows the dwarf.  He casts a look back at Antares and says, "Come along.  We should stick together.  Best not to be caught by these things later on with our guard down."


----------



## gambler1650 (May 21, 2012)

Antares is overcome by a fit of coughing in spite of his preparations, eyes stinging briefly.  








*OOC:*


Antares loses 1 HP.















*OOC:*


Will do the saving throw for Myst on moving through the smoke/cube remains, since Toric may have missed the request:







Myst passes through the smoke without a problem.









*OOC:*


Waiting to see Bosco's action.. It's the next 'round' as he used the last one to move back towards the intersection.





 

The smoke is getting less intense as it finishes burning the gelatinous cube, spreading out a bit through the corridor.  Antares doesn't see anything behind him as he spins, and from his vantage point the wall where the Gelatinous Cube was first seen appears to be solid.  Some items glitter on the ground there also.  The skeleton appears to be about the size of Mysthyr - probably a human.  Where the skeleton collapsed, following the disintegration of the cube, the coins that were 'floating' also lie on the ground.









*OOC:*


Please let me know how Myst and Muzdin are following the creatures.  Are they actively trying to catch them by moving quickly?  Myst's reaction seems to be of the 'slowly follow' variety, but I'm unsure of Muzdin's pace...





 









*OOC:*


Unless Antares spends minutes looking at the skeleton, that's all that he's going to get right now.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 22, 2012)

Bosco picks through the cube, making sure to wipe off and rescue all the coins.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 22, 2012)

Gambler1650 said:
			
		

> the wall where the Gelatinous Cube was first seen appears to be solid. Some items glitter on the ground there also.




... Muzdin's throwing axes maybe?



Toric_Arthendain said:


> Myst casts a look back at Antares and says, "Come along.  We should stick together.  Best not to be caught by these things later on with our guard down."



"Is not the assumption that there are only two -ah- somewhat premature?" Tearing his eyes away from the glints at his back: "And, though I sadden at the thought, we may yet have already found the subject of our quest," with a greaved gesture at the now sprawled and scattered skeleton at his feet. "Friend Stellan, might you delay a very short while, that we may look and see? And gather funds," he adds, somewhat deadpan as he spots the returned hafling on his knees and hears the clinking of coins. "Welcome back, Bo."

<Response Bosco?>

Indeed, their other torch is striding away from them even as he speaks, and he no longer has that incredibly providential lamp (a charred, slimed and broken mess now, poor reward for its services).

<Response Stellan?>

[Sblock=Actions]If Stellan doesn't delay, Antares will hasten to follow the lead group so he isn't lost to the dark.

If he does delay, Antares will examine the skeleton (already done) and then dip back and see what the glittering items are at the back of the east tunnel before running to catch up with the others. If the items appear useful, pick them up, of course, including if it's only Muzdin's two throwing axes.[/sblock]


----------



## gambler1650 (May 22, 2012)

As Muzdim and Myst move towards the retreating creatures, they continue to race along the walls apparently as fast as they can, easily outpacing the two clerics.  And they stay on their respective walls as they reach the Y shaped intersection at the western end of the tunnel that the party finds themselves in.  The one with the glint on its finger darts into the left (southwest) tunnel, while the other moves into the (northeast) tunnel.  The latter pauses for a moment to look back, and bares its wide jaw into another hiss before vanishing from sight.

Stellan pauses, realizing that some of the party doesn't appear to be moving with Myst and Muzdim, and that they're torchless, so he stands near Antares and Bosco, but still watching down the tunnel that Myst and Muzdim are walking along.  His light extends to give the halfling and the elf some illumination.

The coins are slightly acid scarred, but reasonably legible: a dozen gold pieces of the variety used in Ascadar.  The skeleton, on somewhat closer inspection appears to be almost completely whole - and while the flesh and clothes have been eaten completely away, there's very little damage or pitting to the bones themselves except for the change of their color from gleaming white to a dullish grey.

The axes thrown by Muzdin do lie in the eastern portion of the corridor, but beyond that - where the Gelatinous Cube had originally been, other things 'glint'.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 22, 2012)

Pocketing the coins, Bosco heads down the corridor to see if anything else that glitters is gold.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 23, 2012)

"A human soul, it seems," murmurs the young mage, staring into the empty sockets, "and somewhat tallish for a young maid." A glance at the disappearing coins. "not to mention oddly rich." Probably not Anna then... Who was this? Why did he (or she) come down here? Antares takes the time to lay tender fingers on the roundness of the skull, somewhat bothered by the others lack of consideration, white things or no white things: did they not realize this was once a living being, now thinking and feeling no more? Very softly: "Rest for now. We will return shortly and burry you under the stars..."

Antares rises and looks to Stellan, ready to catch up to the others...Although the draw of what glints behind; the pressure of not knowing its nature; and surely master Stonehand would appreciate... He turns, almost despite himself, only to find that Bosco is already heading down that corridor, to see if anything else that glitters is gold. 

"I'll be right back," he quickly tells Stellan without looking his way, already trotting after the halfling with the small, anticipatory smile of the terminally curious.









*OOC:*


Follow Bosco, sticking close to the wall of the passage so his tall shape desn't hide the light too much. Pick-up the throwing axes, examine the glinting stuff side-by-side with Bo.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 23, 2012)

Myst stops a few feet short of the Y-shaped intersection and glances down each passageway.  He then turns to Muzdim.  "Well?  I don't think splitting up is a great idea and we should probably go back and retrieve the others before venturing further."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2012)

*"Aye brother, I'll stay here, go collect the rest. I don't trust these little white newts."* Muzdim says, gripping his axe, not even staring at Myst, his eyes sank somewhere in the dark beyond, some palce that escapes Myst's own eyes.

_OOC: Thanks fer picking me axes lad!_


----------



## gambler1650 (May 23, 2012)

As Mysthyr and Muzdim look down both tunnels from the Y intersection, they can see the whitish creatures disappearing into the darkness.  Both tunnels hint at opening up into larger spaces further down their lengths, especially to Muzdim who is sure he can see a larger cavern at the end of the southeastern tunnel about 40 feet away, and pretty sure he can see the beginnings of one around 60 feet down the northeastern tunnel.









*OOC:*


I will get back to what Bosco and Antares find tomorrow... Notes are at home!


----------



## gambler1650 (May 26, 2012)

Hey guys, will update on Monday... The end of last week got away from me and I'm away for the weekend!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 27, 2012)

"Let's rejoin the others.  No sense in splitting up with these unknown threats lurking about," Myst remarks to the dwarf and then starts retracing his steps back to where they left the rest of their companions.  He glances over his shoulder ever few seconds, to make sure they aren't being followed.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 28, 2012)

Stellan stays near the Gelatinous Cube's remains, looking down the side corridor the group had originally come from.  When Mysthyr returns in his direction, Stellan steps - still carefully - across the remains towards where Antares and Bosco are poking at the end of the corridor to the east.

And what do the elf and halfling find there?  Partially buried pieces of gold and silver, and a small glinting ruby.  It doesn't look as though anyone attempted to hide them, but perhaps the motion of the gelatinous cube over the place it was lurking dug up the earth a bit...


----------



## Binder Fred (May 29, 2012)

"Hum." Muzdin's two throwing axes in his off hand, the young mage thoughtfully plucks forth the small red stone from its hidey-hole, rolling it between his fingers, briefly watching the interplay of torch light and translucence... "Shall we return to the others?" 

<Response Bosco?>

Quickly heading back towards the Stellan and his torch, he finds brother Myst already heading back his way from further in and so slows his hurried steps, a small frown upon his face: "Problems?" he inquires of the priest.

<Response Mysthyr?>


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 29, 2012)

"The creatures split up just down there at another intersection," Myst tells Antares with a nod down the passage he just returned from.  "One of the two directions, southeast as I recall, seems to go about forty feet before opening into a larger cavern.  I thought it best to regroup before delving deeper."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 29, 2012)

Before replying to the ambulatory mouth that insists on following the group around, Bosco digs at the earth, seeing if perhaps there's more gold or rubies hidden there. If he doesn't find any, he pockets what he's found and follows the group, listening for more creatures.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


That should have read southwest and northwest... for the tunnels, map will be up tonight or tomorrow to update...







[sblock=Bosco]Bosco finds a total of 83 sterlings (silver pieces) and 60 gold pieces .[/sblock] 

[sblock=Muzdim]Something you've heard about Gelatinous Cubes is that they often shift their lairs when other creatures learn to give them a wide berth.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (May 30, 2012)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Before replying to the ambulatory mouth that insists on following the group around, Bosco digs at the earth, seeing if perhaps there's more gold or rubies hidden there.



"Hum." Again. Antares silently rises and simply heads off -- in full possession of the ruby, it should be noted. 



Toric_Arthendain said:


> "The creatures split up just down there at another intersection," Myst tells Antares with a nod down the passage he just returned from.  "One of the two directions, southeast as I recall, seems to go about forty feet before opening into a larger cavern.  I thought it best to regroup before delving deeper."



"We're about finished here," nods the elf as he maneuvers around the slimy remains and into the corridor he now shares with Mysthyr and the further away Muzdin. He proudly reports with a gesture back: "A ruby and further coins to add to the Company's growing treasury..... Pity I do not posses containers appropriate or I would collect some of our foe's lingering essence as well, that it be used in concoctions rare and exotic?" He knows of none at this moment, but surely...

If none loan him a container: A pity. "I am ready."

If he does obtain one: Antares will fill it with gelatinous slime, clean the outside of any spill, and then stash it in his belt pouch. All his moves are careful and yet he wears an expectant smile as he works: knowledge and discovery await!









*OOC:*


Then advance to a position behind Muzdin, please.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 30, 2012)

Bosco distributes the coins into various pockets and bags, attempting to keep them from clinking as the party moves deeper into the complex. Once he's satisfied, he follows the rest of the group, listening carefully for more sounds of attackers or other dangers in the dark.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 30, 2012)

Updated map... Dotted line around the open spaces to northeast and southeast indicate that all Muzdim can make out is that the tunnels open up there... will modify sizes and shapes when explored.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2012)

*"Now ye mention the gelly boy, they often shift their lairs when other creatures learn to give them a wide berth. I don't have any flask to give you pointy ears, sorry."* Comments Muzdim, he still stares at the tunnels with intent, while waiting for the others.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 31, 2012)

Antares glides to a spot behind the dwarven priest, growing more somber as he advances down the corridor... "Left?" he softly suggests while handing the throwing axes to their original proprietor.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2012)

*"Thank ye lad." *The dwarf picks the axes, stashes his battleaxe and holding the throwing axe above his head, he leads into the left tunnel.* "Left is good, yeah."*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 31, 2012)

Myst merely nods at the mention of taking the left tunnel and move up beside Muzdim as they follow that path.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 2, 2012)

Holding up a finger for silence, Bosco slips past Myst, moving silently down the corridor a ways ahead of them, pausing to listen as he goes. When he reaches the edge of the available light, he pauses and waits for the group to catch up.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 3, 2012)

"It comes to me to wonder," hushedly whispers the elf, mostly to rear-guard Stellan but the others too can hear, "why, or even how, such small creatures built such large tunnels. Are they guests in the burrows of other beings? Or, perhaps worse, children of larger parents?" He sounds a little worried, frankly.










*OOC:*


So that would be our democratically established marching order, Gambler  : Bosco scouting ahead, then Muzdin and Myst abreast, then antares in the middle, and finally Stellan at the rear. Advance away!


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 4, 2012)

As the party moves down the left (southwest) tunnel, Muzdim can tell the floor is slanting downwards slightly - deeper beneath the small town of Ascadar above.  The walls and ceiling continue to have the appearance of mostly packed earth with stones scattered throughout - some the size of large boulders, probably deliberately placed to maintain the structure of the walls.  About halfway to the cavern, a small portion of the lower left wall appears to have collapsed, a mound of dirt covering the floor - perhaps a couple of feet high near the wall - down to only a couple of inches near the right wall.  The mound extends about 10 feet along the tunnel.

Ahead, the cavern appears dark - with the hint of a wall on the opposite side of the tunnel opening, perhaps 20-30 feet away from the entrance.  Sound is muffled, and no sign of movement or whitish skin is seen ahead.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 4, 2012)

Bosco glances back to see if anyone has anything long and poky like, say, a 10' pole, that could be used to probe the mound.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 6, 2012)

Antares raises questioning eyebrows at him: "The language of silence often is taught, but never have I succeeded in its learning, Bo, as well you should know." He looks beyond the hafling, then back, innocence personified: "Did somebody fall down the well?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 7, 2012)

"No, but keep it up, and someone might. Anyone got anything to probe that pile?"


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 8, 2012)

Stellan steps forward, trying to be as quiet as possible.  His torch flickers, and he pulls the two parts of his ten foot pole that are strapped to his back and screws them together before sliding it forward to Bosco.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 9, 2012)

The mage had obviously not been considering the pile as a thing worthy of anything but being stepped on -- if perhaps gingerly and with internal sighs at the state of his nearly new boots. He now gifted it with a look of curiosity mixed with puzzled wariness: "Is it dangerous?" he asked, softly, before slowly turning around to face the darkness at his back. Now none stood between him and it...









*OOC:*


Antares will -um- keep watch at the rear with his dark vision?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 12, 2012)

Bosco delicately probes the mass, pausing the moment that he feels a change in consistency, anything solid or -- especially -- anything moving.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 13, 2012)

The earth under the pole seems about one would expect from a minor collapse of the wall, and nothing more.  It's somewhat packed and not very loose, but nothing under it moves or shifts or gives way.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 13, 2012)

Bosco reluctantly collapses the pole, shrugs, hands it back to Stellan, and continues scouting ahead, waiting again at the edge of the light.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 16, 2012)

"We're going," mentions Stellan, motioning for the magic-user to precede him.

"Hm?" Antares tears his eyes away from the gaping dark, turning to follow Mysthyr and Muzdin, already across -- his thinly covered back feels somehow very... naked all of a sudden. Less so as he passes the young human warrior.  "Thank you, friend Stellan..." 

Ginger steps over the mound as he peers repetitively to the collapsed section to the left, the rounded section of ceiling above, for any *other* signs of imminent collapse...









*OOC:*


Anything seem off there, Gambler, say signs of structural weakness, digging or even another chamber?





... and then back to solid if uneven earth on the other side for a few steps in relative silence... "Perhaps we should attempt to parlay with the White Things when next we encounter them?" he whisperingly suggests as they make their quiet way forward towards the chamber. "I know a number of languages, both arcane and elemental... And we *are* the ones invading their chambers," he underlines most reasonably, if with more than a hint of nervousness. For all its closeness, the surface world seems very far away.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2012)

*"I prefer more cleavin' skulls and less talkin'."* comments the dwarf, grinning.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Hey all, I promise an update tomorrow.  Things got very busy - partially due to a trip to Vegas for a bachelor party, and I didn't have time in getting everything else done to pop on here and give an update that we would be on a very brief hiatus.. Thanks for hanging in there!


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 20, 2012)

As the others seem inclined to let them argue the point, Antares closes minimally with master Stonehand, directing most of his whispered arguments towards the back of the dwarf's helmeted head. "Ah, but pray think of the trouble potentially saved? Misunderstandings avoided? Rescues facilitated?" Not that he is all that fired up to make the attempt, when one comes right down to it... To face that pallid mob - for surely there is more than just the two? An entire tribe perhaps - to stare into that absence of eyes... that hissing sea... "In truth, what cost the attempt?" he finishes because he has unfortunately begun, though with much less certainty and much more peering about...

<Response Muzdin/any?>


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 20, 2012)

*"If ye had felt the chilling touch o' those things ye'll be more than willing to exterminate them. Plus I think their are either evil, or undead. I'll eradicate them now, instead of having to deal with them later."* replies the dwarf. *"Save your diplomatic expertise for when we face something that is worth left living, elf."*


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 20, 2012)

As Bosco moves towards the edge of where the tunnel appears to open into a larger space, he catches sight of a pale skinned humanoid along the left wall - about 5 feet up.  Possibly it's the one that went this way - but it's hard to tell.  It hisses once at Bosco, and then vanishes suddenly, appearing to have gone right into the wall.  The cavern is uneven in nature, the right wall extending from the right side of the tunnel the group is in a few feet forward, cutting off the view of most of the right side of the space.  The ceiling appears to be about 15 feet high, and the air feels a touch less dry in this area.

Muzdim can tell that the group has probably gone about 10 feet further underground as they moved to the west and southwest, compared to the well's bottom.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 20, 2012)

Antares straightens, annoyed as usual by the dwarf's arguments - or lack thereof: "They are not undead, master Stonehand. Even I can see that they behave as living creatures: investigating, running away when outnumbered, trying to intimidate." (And, seeing the Dwarven cleric's own lack of turning attempts so far, probably even he does not believe such. Mere verbal flimflam then.) "And if attacking your own abrasive self is the only proof needed for evildom, then sadly half the youths in Ascandar are of demonic descent." An emotional weight passes the point of equilibrium, decisions coales before the mind can fully grasp their content: "I *will* attempt to parlay with them when next we meet." And there it is.

<Response Muzdin/any?>


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 20, 2012)

*"Do what you want, elf, just don't get in my way."* the dwarf grunts back.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 22, 2012)

Where are we compared to the street above? worries the elven mage when the front line slows and tenses -- awaiting some sort of signal from their diminutive scout? He feels a sudden need to draw a map, to keep it all neat and easy to understand, simple dark lines on a sheet of rough velum... But then again: how vast can this burrow possibly be? In truth..?










*OOC:*


In the spirit of saving time, Gambler, Whizbang, can we assume that the standard MO is for Bosco to investigate any and all rooms we encounter with his stealth turned on "high" (the room ahead in this case) while the group behind just keeps on walking forward in the stated positions unless 1. Bosco signals otherwise, 2. They come to an intersection or 3. Something unexpected happens?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yep.






Stifling a small squeak of terror, Bosco takes a step back and draws his weapon, eyes locked on where the humanoid vanished, and waits for the others to catch up -- quickly, he hopes.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sure!  In the meantime, let me know what you plan to do here... after the description below.







The cavern that Bosco is on the edge of appears empty as the rest come up.  Stellan brings up the rear still.  The torchlight flickers against the ceiling and the walls.  From the vantage point of the party, there appears to be a darker spot about 5 feet up on the south wall of the cavern where the creature disappeared into.  The opening itself doesn't appear to be very large.









*OOC:*


(Sorry for the map below... turns out I lost the power point I was using (or at least can't find it), so ignore the abbreviations for the characters as I know you aren't there anymore.. The party is at the red X.  There's a break in the cavern wall to the south where the creature went into.  The line of sight to the northern and eastern part of the cavern is blocked by the northern wall)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 25, 2012)

"I wouldn't put my face in that hole without stabbing a spear into it first," Bosco says quietly.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 28, 2012)

"Hum?" As the other concentrate and orient on the crack - or hole, or whatever it is - Antares sort of naturally slips west with the movement of the group, hand trailing on the right-hand wall as he leans over and peers around the rocky bulge into the rest of the cavern...









*OOC:*


Antares hugs the wall and peers into the unseen part of the cavern (hopefully he can jerk his head back before any attack come his way). What does he see?





<Assuming nothing too urgent comes up:
"I can offer you no lance, Bo, but if brother Myst holds his torch just so, I could perhaps peer into it from afar?" he offers.

[sblock=Conditional actions]Assuming no visible threat in that end of the chamber, Antares will step into the cavern and line himself up with the hole, trying to peer into it from the other side of the room, as it were.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 28, 2012)

Bosco holds up one finger as he considers how he feels about the possibility of Antares getting his face ripped off. The halfling is clearly torn.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


Well, unless that one has arms five meters long or something...


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 29, 2012)

There appears to be nothing around the edge of the cavern, at least that's moving and alive.  There is however what appears to be a small pool of water to the northeast portion of the cavern.  It doesn't appear to be coming from the walls.  And the flickering torchlight doesn't quite mask another, more silvery shimmer in the pool (the water itself).

To the northwest portion of the cavern, another opening appears, this one more traditionally at ground level and about 10 feet wide.









*OOC:*


I will assume that Mysthyr does indeed shine a light into the tunnel to the south, and that Antares looks.





 

As Antares glances inside he notes that the tunnel is about 3 feet wide and high, and much more roughly tunneled out than the other passages the party has gone through.  It would be very cramped for the smaller members of the party, and impossible for the more heavily armored, larger ones to fit into.  As he looks in, he sees the flash of pale skin as whatever you've been following goes down the tunnel, appearing to turn towards the right - perhaps 20 feet away.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 29, 2012)

Double posted... sorry...


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 30, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> Mysthyr does indeed shine a light into the tunnel to the south.



Antares nods solemnly, as if given a mission of prime import. He steps into the cavern and lines himself up with the hole, trying to peer into it from the other side of the room, as it were.



gambler1650 said:


> As Antares glances inside he notes that the tunnel is about 3 feet wide and high, and much more roughly tunneled out than the other passages the party has gone through.  It would be very cramped for the smaller members of the party, and impossible for the more heavily armored, larger ones to fit into.  As he looks in, he sees the flash of pale skin as whatever you've been following goes down the tunnel, appearing to turn towards the right - perhaps 20 feet away.



"We are not crawling through there, are we?" he inquires after a quick report of what he's seen. Away from the bright light of the torches, his elven sight adjusts to the shadows, making them seem less likely to simply... eat him (or perhaps it is simply the presence of living water nearby?). As the other deliberate, he steps closer to it, intending to clean some of the soot from flesh, and perhaps even fabric?

Suggestion for Gambler: He does, nonetheless, feel somewhat better when Stellan follows, bringing his torch with him... though the young man seems more interested in the far tunnel than the pool.









*OOC:*


Examining the pool. Anything resting on the bottom? Perhaps tracks/signs/artifact on the sides of what must be a watering hole for the community down here? Failing that, any indications that it continues/leads to other places? (Did I misread or was the 'silvery shimmer' something *in* the pool (fish perhaps?))


----------



## gambler1650 (Jul 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


The water itself is what appears to have the silvery shimmer to it... Not luminescent itself, you don't think (in other words, it doesn't glow on its own, but under light it has the silvery shimmer)







There's nothing in the pool itself that can be easily seen.  It looks to be a couple of feet deep, right up against the edge of the wall, and perhaps even a bit beneath (so it's possible that it's quite a bit deeper where it can't be seen, or that the water is coming up from some crack).  The bottom appears to be much the same as the floor of the cavern, earth and some rocks.  There do appear to be some tracks near the pool, though other than seeing that they're small scratches and on the ground, not much else is evident.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 3, 2012)

Myst crosses the cavern to the other ten foot wide exit, shines his torchlight inside and takes a look.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 4, 2012)

Bosco keeps an eye on the way they came, making sure they don't get cut off from behind.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jul 6, 2012)

As Myst looks into the exit to the northwest, he can see about 20 feet along the passageway until it seems to bend to the west (left).


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 8, 2012)

Somewhat reassured by the water's quiet appearance, Antares squats down and peers quizzically at its surface, strangely reflective in the light of his friend's dancing torches -- as they move them about behind him to get a better view of this or that around the cavern. 









*OOC:*


Anything new visible from his lower vantage?





He pensively reaches down towards it and - freezes in place, suddenly flashing to a translucent bloc of gelatin melting into nothingness: what if this is another one, lying quiescent and so water-like until something - say the fingers of a careless elf - should disturb it from its slumber?!

The young mage quickly backs away, picks up a rock fragment and throws it in, hoping against hope for a quiet *ploof* and slowly spreading ripples...

<If he gets them:
"Hum." His heart quiets some, though not entirely. Silly of him, really: it's just water. Water with a peculiar sheen, granted, but still only water... 

He approaches once more and resumes his previous gesture, dipping the tip of two fingers in, bringing them out and rubbing them together against his thumb.









*OOC:*


Any effect of the water on his finger? Any idea where this sheen comes from? If no effect, Antares will, somewhat dubiously, start cleaning his hands. If still nothing happens, he'll clean the rest of him.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jul 10, 2012)

The pool does indeed show normal ripples when Antares tosses the rock into it.  When the elf puts his fingertips into it, they come away with the same sheen on them.  And the sheen does not disappear when he rubs his fingers and thumb together, nor when he cleans his hands.  In addition there is a slight tingling - but not unpleasantly painful - sensation in the skin which appears somewhat paler where the water touched.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 10, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> When the elf puts his fingertips into it, they come away with the same sheen on them.



"Peculiar... An algae perhaps?" he comments, mostly to himself. 

Perhaps more worryingly,



gambler1650 said:


> The sheen does not disappear when he rubs his fingers and thumb together, nor when he cleans his hands.  In addition there is a slight tingling - but not unpleasantly painful - sensation in the skin which appears somewhat paler where the water touched.



Even the water here is strange, it seems. (Is this what bleached the White Ones, drained the colour from their gelatinous assailant? An entire world composed of nothing but whites and greys and shimmery translucence...?) And what a day not to have brought vials, containers or even skins! Teacher Disare - dreadful thought - will probably request that he come down here again and carry out the task properly this time!

"There are tracks, scuffs and scratches, by this silvery pool," he softly informs his compatriots, what with cleaning being indefinitively postponed, "and that is sadly a language mine eyes do not speak... Can any tell if there are human tracks within this lot, of a human girl nearing womanhood perhaps?" The sooner she is found, the sooner they can exit this strangely compelling place!

<Response any?>

Failing that and as his companions do not seem overly decided on whether to pursue the pale demon or not: "Ah... Well. As we seek to rescue the fair Anna - which one may hope still lives and breathes, shielding Gods willing - and as surprise, if once our goal, now seems an unlikely circumstance at best... Ah, might we not raise our voice in shout, that she hear and perhaps respond?" He looks eagerly/hopefully from hafling to dwarf to the pair of lightly armored humans...









*OOC:*


If nobody objects and if there are no volunteers, Antares will position himself by the tunnel by the pool (the one they haven't used yet) and shout Anna's name three times as loud as he can, pausing to listen in between. If nothing, repeat with the way they came, and then finally the small tunnel... Anything?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 12, 2012)

Upon seeing Antares shout, Bosco, expecting the worst, prepares to hightail it for the surface when the inevitable flood of subterranean subhumans pours out of the surrounding tunnels.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jul 13, 2012)

Stellan grins, shrugs his shoulders and says: 

"Well, I wouldn't say it's the smartest thing to do in a tunnel of dubious workmanship and with creatures running around, but I have a sword and spear that could use some more blood on them."









*OOC:*


I'm going to try to wait until I get a response from one of the others...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2012)

*"Let's see how dubious workmanship that tunnel has." *The dwarf, who had remained silent until then, closes in to inspect the tunnel. *"Anyway the elf strident voice probably scared them away."*


----------



## gambler1650 (Jul 16, 2012)

After Antares yells Anna's name, nothing is heard, not even echoes, as the shout is rapidly muffled by the earthy walls.  Stellan chuckles lightly as he hears Muzdin's comment: "I'm no digger, so of course I might just be spooked by that minor cave in back the way we came."

Indeed, the walls appear pretty well constructed, as such things go - and unlikely to collapse from mere yelling.  Stellan opens his mouth to say something else, and then there's a faint sound appearing to come from the passage to the northwest in the cavern the party is currently in.  A flash of pale skin appears, and a humanoid appears around the bend to come into view.  It's female, evident in spite of the whitish flesh, naked except for what appears to be a reasonably nice belt around her waist.  Obviously similar in look to the creatures run into before - especially since she too is walking along the walls and has long claw like protrusions from her fingers.  But this creature is bigger, the size of a normal human female.  It is hairless, and has the same shallow indentations where eyes might have once been, and a slight impression of a nose.  The teeth aren't needlelike, as in the smaller creatures, when they are bared in the torch light, they look human.  And bared they are, as the creature hisses, stopping on seeing the party in the cavern.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 16, 2012)

*"Now that's disgusting. Although more human... Intriguing, what secrets does this tunnels hold, oh Lord of Mysteries?"* the dwarf mutters his prayer, although moves not, waiting for the elf to exchange words with the creature. He'll pat Antares as if saying "You asked for it, now do it!"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 17, 2012)

Bosco shudders once and then goes back to keep an eye on the other corridor, in case other creatures are circling around.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 20, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> the dwarf mutters his prayer, although moves not, waiting for the elf to exchange words with the creature.



But the young mage is for now shocked beyond words, stricken deep by the arrow of an idle hypothesis suddenly taking all too immediate form (_He looks down at his whitish hand with new horror, barely relieved that the Bleaching has not, in his case, so far spread _<I assume?>); names, innocently tripping from *his* lips, somehow summoning forth twisted variations of their true self, like purifying rituals somehow gone nightmarishly wrong... 



Voda Vosa said:


> He'll pat Antares as if saying "You asked for it, now do it!"



"Anna?" croaks Antares, staring into that absence of eyes.

<Assuming some sort of non-attack reaction:
*His* green eyes don't quite know where to settle on her pale form - she is *naked*! - but succeed admirably at showing their whites -- wide, scared, horrified, slowly, maybe, if he has the time... pitying? "We- We have come to take you back - back home - back to the land of sun and stars and... and warm beds, and tasty, crackling cookies with warming tea..." He nervously, jerkily kneels down to one knee, to appear less threatening, to entice her closer like one would a scared animal -- though he can't quite summon the courage to approach any closer himself, not quite yet. 

"Food? A blanket? *Anything at all*?" this last as an urgent, begging whisper back towards his waiting companions. If she runs now...


----------



## gambler1650 (Jul 20, 2012)

The creature doesn't react to the name "Anna", other than another hiss as the elf starts to talk.  It moves forward along the wall and does seem a bit more awkward in its motions that the other, smaller creatures that attacked and ran away moments before.  The head swings to look at the pool of shimmering water, and then looks back at the party members in the room.  Something swings at the end of her belt now that she comes into the light.  A small pouch connected by a leather strap.  The belt itself is obviously only held on by her hips.  Her body tenses, as if preparing for a sudden movement.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 21, 2012)

Myst almost laughs as Antares makes an attempt at communication, not necessarily because it is a bad idea, but because the sight of the elf talking to the creature is just peculiar in itself.  When it becomes obvious that she isn't going to speak and reveal that she is indeed Anna and she does indeed want to go home, the cleric readies his mace.  He hopes to avoid bloodshed but based on the stance of the creature, he isn't hopeful about that prospect.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2012)

The dwarf reacts swiftly to the prepearing stance of the creature, rising his shield, axe in hand. If he has to chop this thing down to size, he will do it, was she Anna or not.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 22, 2012)

Antares can hear the subtle sounds of weapons and shields readying at his back, can feel his friends' defenses hardening, tensions ratcheting up. 

"I - believe she only wants to drink," he entreats, heart beating a mile a minute. Is the water addictive as well? And, more importantly, how does she *see*? "Don't you, Anna? You only want a calming sip of cool water, don't you?" _Is this right? _he idly wonders. Should he let her take even a scruple more of that dread transmuting poison? But he is already moving to the side - not too slowly but with movements as smooth, as nonsensically quiet as he can manage, remembering just in time to stay low - to the side, away from the path separating Anna and the pool, should she choose to go that way... "Come on, Anna, come on... Perhaps - perhaps we should jump upon her as she drinks -- and safely capture her?" he hastily specifies. Concern and horrified pity war in the young elf's voice, twist his insides. "She is sick."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 23, 2012)

"As always, you're more than capable of taking care of both sides of a conversation on your own," Bosco mutters quietly. "It's _not_ Anna. Not now, and probably not ever. If you insist on snuggling up with her, please have the good manners to die quickly, so we don't have to drag you screaming and howling back to the surface while chased by her brood."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 23, 2012)

Ignoring any hafling is not an easy task, particularly one with Bosco's horribly well-tuned sense of acerbic timing; it is... not unlike a slightly demonic conscience whispering in one's ear... Though in this case it does raise an interesting point: He's forgotten - again - to explain to his companions, hasn't he? 

"The water here has transmuting qualities," softly, with as encouraging a smile as he can manage, attention still on the prize, as if he is addressing her and only her.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jul 24, 2012)

The creature removes a hand from the wall, as if preparing to step forward more into the room, or perhaps to swipe at someone.  And then it shakes his head, the frustrated sound filling the small room as it hisses again - turning to dart back down the passageway.

When Antares looks at his hand, earlier in the conversation, there doesn't appear to be any further spread of the paleness than he had noticed before.









*OOC:*


For reference: I know I haven't done a map in awhile, but I have a new scanner that I will use to show what you've seen so far, probably tonight but no later than tomorrow night.  The room you are in, you came from a passageway to the northeast - from your current vantage point - which connected to the long tunnel that the gelatinous cube was in.  To the south of this room is the small tunnel which a halfling or smaller creature could crawl through, somewhat raised off the floor.  And the creature came from, and is retreating back, through a normal sized tunnel in the northwest corner of the room which appears to start mostly north and then after 5-10 feet or so, curves west.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 25, 2012)

"No, wait!" (A strangely hopeful thought: Did she understand the plan for ambush?) The elf, without transition, finds himself on his feet and falling - no - he's running, isn't he? A cork pulled forth by the vacuum of her retreat, driven by he knows not what instinct. 

A hole in his belly, mixed fear and elation: _This... is not going to end well for him, is it?_

Seven long steps, getting longer and longer, the feel of grit between leather soles and bouldery rocks, his breath in his ears, blotting out the world... and then he's there! leaping/falling across her back, thin arms going around her waist, bringing her down to the ground with him in a tangle of limbs, trying to roll onto *his* back so he doesn't crush her, trying to *hold on*!









*OOC:*


That's assuming it works, of course . Antares will run after her, hopefully moving fast enough and surprisingly enough to catch up and try to grapple (immobilize only please, he's not trying to cause damage).


----------



## gambler1650 (Jul 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ok, give me a D20 Dex check, and then if that succeeds, a Str check.  Modifiers are +1 to your die roll for the Dex Check.. She is moving unusually, and along a wall... And then +1 to your die roll for the Str Check.















*OOC:*


What's everyone else going to do when they see Antares do this?


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


<Binder looks at his character sheet, at one stat in perticular> Uh, a DEX check you say? Are you sure? Hitting things in melee range is usually STR, no? Well, here it goes anyways...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


The DEX check is likely to jump on/grapple the creature and the STR check would be to hang on, I would assume.







Myst, seeing Antares make his move, moves quickly and decisively to close with the creature as well.  He doesn't expect this to end well and wants to be standing near if and when the creature slips from the elf's grasp.  If the creature turns hostile, he has every intention of giving it a taste of his mace.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 29, 2012)

Bosco watches and waits for the inevitable-to-him tide of pale figures pouring into the cave to kill them all.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jul 31, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yes, the attempt to jump forward and grab something that's trying to escape feels much more like a DEX check...







Antares' attempt is anything but graceful, as he trips over an unseen, imaginary, deceased turtle (bonus imaginary XP for anyone who gets the reference).  He manages to maintain his balance, but the creature, seeing him moving towards her, hisses again over its shoulder as it starts to move down the tunnel.  It doesn't appear to be about to take on the elf in combat, especially with Myst moving up.

It appears about to disappear into the tunnel - actions?  Myst might be able to make a similar attempt to chase it down and grapple it, or take some other action as he's begin moving already.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 2, 2012)

Having no intention of attempting what the elf tried, Myst is content to let the creature retreat.  He turns to his companions.  "There certainly must be something down here that will give us a clue what these creatures might be, or at the very least a clue as to what happened to Anna.  I'm not even entirely convinced that this creature is Anna."  The cleric waits for any input his cohorts offer before slowly starting off in the direction that the creature went.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 3, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> Antares' attempt is anything but graceful, as he trips over an unseen, imaginary, deceased turtle  He manages to maintain his balance,



barely, and mostly by _cleverly_ using most of his upper body to bang against the left-hand wall. 



			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Myst turns to his companions. "There certainly must be something down here that will give us a clue what these creatures might be, or at the very least a clue as to what happened to Anna. I'm not even entirely convinced that this creature is Anna."



Antares straightens himself, somewhat forlorn as he holds on to his banged elbow. Not... as bad an outcome as he had feared, but still somehow far from entirely satisfactory. "Then she is another lost girl, Brother of the Shining God, perhaps from an earlier time... Does it matter?" His wide green eyes ask the question in all honesty. 

<Response Mysthyr?>

"As to clues," he holds up his bleached fingers. "With just a touch." 

[sblock=OOC]







gambler1650 said:


> Yes, the attempt to jump forward and grab something that's trying to escape feels much more like a DEX check...



Though Jumping, which traditionnaly includes landing in the right spot, is usually a Str-based skill. Just arguing for the pleasure of it now, you understand. 



gambler1650 said:


> (bonus imaginary XP for anyone who gets the reference).



 I'm going to go with Disk World, the Small Gods novel (plenty of turtles in there, right?).[/sblock]


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 3, 2012)

> [sblock=OOC]Though Jumping, which traditionnaly includes landing in the right spot, is usually a Str-based skill. Just arguing for the pleasure of it now, you understand.
> 
> I'm going to go with Disk World, the Small Gods novel (plenty of turtles in there, right?).[/sblock]












*OOC:*


Arguments could be made either way.  The description of what you attempted to do: quickly moving from a stop to a run, and then leaping at something trying to escape - which happened to be moving along a wall - felt more like something that would require coordination of various limbs, balance and direction sense...   To me, that was DEX.

Actually, the Rolemaster Fumble Charts...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 5, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "Then she is another lost girl, Brother of the Shining God, perhaps from an earlier time... Does it matter?" His wide green eyes ask the question in all honesty.




"Yes, it does.  Anna is my concern here, not some lost girl from a time past," Myst replies with conviction.  "As sad as it may be, assuming that this creature really is a human that has been changed somehow, I'm down here looking for a girl who has been missing for a relatively short time.  So I'd say it matters plenty."

The cleric then begins heading off again in the direction the creature went, looking for Anna as well as answers, particularly as to what these alien beings might be.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 5, 2012)

"There is the pouch she wears at her belt," mentions the young mage as he trots after, trying not to remember the rest of her in that area, "that might shed some light on her true self, be it old or new..." A pregnant pause. "So there is a date of expiry on heroic rescues?" He had never heard of such a thing.... though one rarely hears of old princesses being finally rescued, did one? 

<Response Mysthyr?>


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 6, 2012)

Myst tries to stifle his laughter but fails.  "Rescue?  Is that what you were trying to do?  No, there isn't an expiry on heroic rescue but that thing, if it was indeed a human being at one time appears beyond rescue to me."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2012)

*"There might be secrets worth investigating about this transmuting waters. Anyone got a vial?"* The dwarf seems to be speaking to non, and to all at the same time, while he stares at the pond of strange water.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 6, 2012)

The tunnel the creature ran down goes north for a few paces, then turns west, after a few more paces, and finally curves to the right (north).  The flickering light of the torches reveals the tunnel continues approximately 30 feet to the north before curving again to the right (east).  

Ahead of the group (in whatever marching order is chosen... Myst appears to be at the front, Stellan will bring up the rear again), the ghostly skinned creature - still hanging on the wall - has paused to look down at the ground near where the tunnel curves right again.  It looks back at the arriving group, hisses again and moves to disappear around the corner.









*OOC:*


If anyone wants to respond to Muzdin's query, feel free to do so as well - I'll assume there was enough time to do so.. or at least a hasty dip of a vial for instance into the pool.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


Just to let people know.  I will be away starting tomorrow until next Tuesday for a wedding/vacation.  I may have some internet access but it might be sporadic, so we'll likely be on a hiatus until then...


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 9, 2012)

Toric_Arthendain said:


> Myst tries to stifle his laughter but fails.  "Rescue?  Is that what you were trying to do?  No, there isn't an expiry on heroic rescue but that thing, if it was indeed a human being at one time appears beyond rescue to me."



"Perhaps you are right... but without even trying?" He tilts his head to the side, bi-coloured hair now sprinkled with a fine layer of pale dust -- as they are all beginning to be. 

(Was this right? Did rescue happen early or not at all? With, most shockingly, no-one telling the tale of failed attempts?! A surprising bias on his record of past deeds!)



Voda Vosa said:


> *"There might be secrets worth investigating about this transmuting waters. Anyone got a vial?"* The dwarf seems to be speaking to non, and to all at the same time, while he stares at the pond of strange water.



"I fear, unless one was discovered since last I asked for same over the gelatin beast..." The voice of the willowy elf is full of shared sympathy. 

And then he stops. Heads back towards the dwarf at speed, hand on the brightly decorated scroll case at his hip. "Ink! I have ink!" His expression darkens some as consequences seep in: "Sepia ink of finest quality, from master Wittlefinch's apothecary... Will you share the cost of replacement, master dwarf? I would not normally ask, but my finances being as they are... And to be unable to write." He shudders slightly at the very thought!

<Response Muzdin?>

If Muzdin agrees, Antares will extract the glass vial containing the ink and regretfully spill its content by the jutting rock near the center of the room, some ways away from the pool itself. 

"Parchment," he murmurs to himself as he carefully, somewhat joyfully fills the newly freed container, careful of his fingers this time, "I should have used folded parchment to gather the slime of the gelatin beast!" He would- he will do so on their way back, when they went to gather up the bonified remains of the deceased.









*OOC:*


With Muzdin's OK, fill the vial, stopper it tight and then return it to his scrollcase before trotting back after Mysthyr, please. 








gambler1650 said:


> The tunnel the creature ran down goes north for a few paces, then turns west, after a few more paces, and finally curves to the right (north).  The flickering light of the torches reveals the tunnel continues approximately 30 feet to the north before curving again to the right (east).
> 
> Ahead of the group the ghostly skinned creature - still hanging on the wall - has paused to look down at the ground near where the tunnel curves right again.  It looks back at the arriving group, hisses again and moves to disappear around the corner.



"Very... intestinal," nervously comments Antares as they progress forward. He is... not at all comfortable with the image of them wandering the constricting interior of some pebbly beast, presumably having been swallowed whole beforehand - a flash of the basement well - unless they entered through the wrong side?! 

Ugh. A quick - and much needed - change of mental tracks: "I think she's slowing herself so that we may follow?" Surely she could run much faster if she wanted to? He accelerates his steps, bruised elbow forgotten for now.









*OOC:*


Antares is not the most suspiscious of fellows.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2012)

*"Aye, a secret like this is priceless; I'll gladly pay it's full cost."* replies the dwarf, observing with solemnity as the elf gathers the sample, and then rushing after him.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 10, 2012)

Myst cautiously approaches where the tunnel curves right and takes a look at the ground where the creature was looking, to see if there is anything there that was interesting the creature.  If nothing is found, he'll continue following it at a short distance.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


Great responses everyone... I'll be back on Tuesday and able to post something to move things along then!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 15, 2012)

Bosco slips to the back of the group, watching and listening for an ambush from behind.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 15, 2012)

As Myst approaches the corner, the torchlight catches the glint of something in the earth.  Assuming he approaches closely enough, he notices some bones that appear blackened - similar to those found in the Gelatinous Cube earlier, and some darkened, slightly pitted, coins.  The earth appears a bit softer here.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 15, 2012)

Myst moves near the bones, crouches down and takes a close look.









*OOC:*


Are they blackened from age?  Or from being burnt?  Or from something else entirely?  And the same with the coins.  Are they pitted and darkened with age, or perhaps because they at one time were in the gelatinous cube?  Or something else?


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 16, 2012)

"What is it?" whispers Antares, trying to simultaneously peer over Myst's shoulder and down the corridor to the right -- he is, in fact, almost dancing from foot to foot in his eagerness to continue the pursuit, to not let this walking mystery simply  get away...

[sblock=Actions]Gambler, is she slowing - stopping to look back, maybe - or arrowing out of sight as they speak? If she's slowing/stopping, Antares will take the time to look at the coins, to judge their origin and newness (common coin from the town, or something more exotic? I remind you that he collects them (as well as maps and any books he can lay his hands on/afford )).[/sblock]


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


Hi guys!  I realize I forgot to mention it here, but I've been away all this week and won't really be back full time until the 26th.  But will post a brief response here...







The pale shape of the cavern dweller disappears rather swiftly down the corridor wall, around what appears to be a corner to the left.  Myst and Antares discover the following:

The bones appear much as the ones that had been found in the jelly like mass earlier in the corridors, except probably more pitted and darkened.  

The coins, assuming Antares gives them a quick once over, look to be about the same size as the sterlings, although almost all markings are scored beyond recognition.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


Hi guys!  I realize I forgot to mention it here, but I've been away all this week and won't really be back full time until the 26th.  But will post a brief response here...







The pale shape of the cavern dweller disappears rather swiftly down the corridor wall, around what appears to be a corner to the left.  Myst and Antares discover the following:

The bones appear much as the ones that had been found in the jelly like mass earlier in the corridors, except probably more pitted and darkened.  

The coins, assuming Antares gives them a quick once over, look to be about the same size as the sterlings, although almost all markings are scored beyond recognition.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 24, 2012)

"Excuse me," asks the elf as he squeezes by his kneeling friend and then trots down the corridor in hot pursuit. 

This... is probably not a good idea either. But to leave so many questions lie unsolved? And it *is* Anna - the very reason they are here - he just knows it!










*OOC:*


Antares will pursue at least up to the corner to the left and look down *that* corridor.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 24, 2012)

Myst watches as the elf runs off alone and shakes his head.  "Is he that eager to get himself killed?" the cleric asks any of his companions that might still be standing nearby.  "I, too, would love to know what that creature is, even though I'm not certain that it is Anna.  Chasing it blindly through these passages isn't a great idea though, especially running off alone.  And short of trying to tackle it again, I'm certain our friend has no specific plan to capture it."

With a sigh and silent prayer to Pelor, Myst stands up and moves off with as much caution as he can, in an effort to catch up with Antares.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 25, 2012)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> [...] And short of trying to tackle it again, I'm certain our friend has no specific plan to capture it."




(In which supposition he is quite correct.)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 27, 2012)

Bosco pockets the pitted coins and looks for any others the group might have missed, all the while keeping an ear out for ambushes and making sure he remembers the way back to the surface.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


I will tell Bosco how much money is found when I dig it up in my notes!







As Antares turns the corner and looks, he sees the tunnel continues another 10 feet or so before opening up again into a cavern.  He might have a hard time making out the dimensions of that cavern, even with his improved vision in the dark, but there's light coming from a tunnel on the opposite wall of the cavern, sort of a sickly blue, slightly flickering color.  Silhouetted against that light, is the form of the creature the party has been following, and then she enters the room.  As she does, a wordless shriek comes down the tunnels, another woman's voice from the sound of it, somewhat hoarse.  Amongst the screaming, a few words can be made out, "Get away!"  "No! Leave me alone!".


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2012)

*"That's our cue heroes, move those lazy arses!"* the dwarf says, trotting heavily towards the light, shield at the ready, axe thirsty of blood.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 28, 2012)

_Ah, well, it appears the good brother was correct in his surmise of some aspect of this reality_, thinks some part of the young elf's brain even as his feet keep moving. His need to see - to know what lies beyond the entrance - increases, even as nameless dread of what he *will* see spikes sharply, resulting, strangely enough, in an unchanged pace to his hurried trotting. 










*OOC:*


Antares will stop just within the entrance to the cavern and look about.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 31, 2012)

*OOC:*


I would like to get a couple more responses before continuing...







Stellan, seeing Antares moving ahead, moves after his friend.  Surprised by the elf's impetuosity, he hasn't quite managed to catch up as Antares enters the cavern (barely inside).


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 2, 2012)

Upon hearing the scream and then some actual words spoken in a language he can understand, Myst takes off as fast as his feet will carry him towards those sounds.  He carries his mace in his right hand, ready for whatever may around the next bend.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 4, 2012)

Bosco sighs and jogs after the group, watching for any points more of the creatures could cut off their retreat, and stops just short of them.


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 5, 2012)

As Antares stops within the cavern and looks about, he sees the following:

What appears to be the shape of the creature they were chasing moving in the cavern ahead of him.  The walls appear carved, as opposed to merely tunneled out, in that room.  There's also shifting, flickering shadows which make it hard to tell if there are other creatures there.

It's not hard at all to tell that there are creatures in THIS room however.  One is up against the left wall of the cavern about 10 feet away, midway between the opening the group is now piling up around, and the opening on the opposite side of the room.

The other is much closer, within striking distance of Antares in fact.  Both are of the smaller version that were seen earlier, and both hiss, the one on the right taking a swing at the elf with one arm.

The attack misses, dirty but gleaming claws passing a mere whisper from Antares' face.


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Actions?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 5, 2012)

*"Dirt bastards! Kill them all, let the gods sort them out!"* Tired of waiting, the dwarf charges in, throwing an axe at the creature next to the elf, and drawing his more impressive and big battleaxe.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 6, 2012)

Myst crosses the room to the nearest creature and takes a swing at it with his mace.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 6, 2012)

"There is no need- We are here to help!" entreats the robed mage as he frantically backpedals, arms raised in self defense. He nearly trips over the approaching Myst and Muzdin in his haste.










*OOC:*


Retreat back a few steps,hopefully either leaving a space for the others to advance or drawing the little creature in their midst if it continues its attack.

EDIT= He's entreating the little creature, by the way, not (yet?) his comrades.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 9, 2012)

Bosco hangs back a pace, checking to see if that room that Antares blithely charged through is indeed as full of creatures as he suspects it is and if, in fact, they've finally raced into the killing jar he's expected all along.


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Guys, I'm slammed at work and at home this and next week.. I'll try to give an update on Thursday or Friday but will then be (probably) mostly away from the net the next week.  Apologies for the scattered nature of my replies these past couple of months!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 11, 2012)

_OOC: Take your time man, I've been swarmed myself, not nice. Cheers!_


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 25, 2012)

From the opening in the far wall comes another scream, perhaps hearing the speech of Muzdin or Antares.  This time it's one of panic mixed with sudden hope.  "Please.  Please, you have to help me!".  The voice sounds raw as if she's been screaming rather often, and then another shriek, "No, no!  Get away..." followed by a muffled choking sound.

In the room the party is currently in, a larger pool of the shimmering water can be seen against the right (East) side - casting a noticeable, pale glow against the earth walls.  The creatures hiss, and strike again at their nearest opponents.  The one that had been attacking Antares switches its attention to Mysthyr, while the other scuttles across the wall and swipes at Muzdin.

Stellan in the meantime comes up with his spear, trying to strike past Muzdin at the one attacking the dwarf.

All three attacks hit (feel free to RP your responses!)  Stellan lets out a yell of triumph on seeing the spear go right through the small, pale skinned creature, pinning it right to the wall.  It immediately goes limp.  However, it did manage to scratch Muzdin.  The claws of the other also break through the priest of Pelor's defenses and Mysthyr feels a scratch across his arm.

The remaining creature in the room looks back over its shoulder in fear for a moment, as if thinking about retreating - but instead it drops to the ground in front of Myst so that both clawed hands are free instead of needing one to hang onto the wall.









*OOC:*


Both Mysthyr and Muzdin need to roll a saving throw at +2 vs Paralyze and Poison, Muzdin needs a 14 or higher, and Myst needs 15 or higher.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Welcome back, Gambler! Good to have this going again. 






"I -ah-" an almost nauseous look at the dead creature on the end of Stellan's spear, "believe you have things well in hand here, friends." A swallow. "So if you will excuse me?" Using an earthen wall to prop himself back up after his almost-stumble, the robed mage reverses momentum and puts his lanky legs to their proper use: hurriedly rushing between combatants and dancing pool, green eyes already glued to the entrance of the carved chamber ahead. 

His hand reaches down almost unconsciously into his beltpouch, closing convulsively on a tiny arc of silver...

<Antares is assuming he'll see former-Anna *attacking* the real one. If so:
Crackling/hissing words rising, culminating on the last syllables: "Sarafim!"

*PSHH!* A shaft of pale blue fire shoots out from his welded index and middle fingers, streaks across the room and *thunks* between the two combatants <hopefully> forcing them apart! On impact the blue fire dies, leaving behind a thin shard of polished wood, charred by the unholy flames.









*OOC:*


Move to the carved cave entrance, fire a "magical" arrow between the two combatants. He's hoping to have a chance to calm things down next round...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 26, 2012)

Myst grits his teeth as the creature scratches his arm.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2012)

Muzdim feels a strange sensation as his system is unable to fight off the toxin. He's otherwise ready to charge and slay whatever creature is in front of him.

_OOC: Rolled attack just in case._


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 28, 2012)

"Great, now he'll never shut up about the time he was right about something."

Bosco charges toward the sound of the screaming, ready to insert a blade between the shoulder blades of any appropriate subjects.


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


Misread my notes, the two saves were 13 for Muzdin and 14 for Myst.







Muzdin feels a sudden weariness fall over him.  Actually, less like weariness and more like a complete lack of muscle control.  The dwarf collapses to the ground with a heavy thud.









*OOC:*


Give me another save attempt, at the same number (13).  You will get to do so each round.







Mysthyr feels the same weariness, but for him he - just - manages to shrug it off.  His knees bukcle for an instant, but he's still up.  

Stellan looks between Myst and the entry, but the screaming decides for him and he moves forward to the entrance - though behind Antares.

Antares, and Bosco, both see the source of the screaming.  A teenager, scuffed at the arms and legs, dirty and ripped dress, roughly bound to a table.  She twists as the other creature, the larger pale skinned being the party had been chasing, presses a cup of something to her mouth.  The dribbles around her mouth have the same phosphorescent sheen as the water, and it takes only a moment to realize that the young woman's skin is paler than it probably should be.  The flash of light as the elf casts his missile between the two startles both - and the victim opens her mouth to shriek again reflexively, and instead gulps a mouthful of the liquid and starts to cough violently.  The creature draws back, turns to face the elf and halfling, and hisses.

The room is definitely different in feel from the rest of the caverns: carved walls, with dark runes of some sort.  Against the left (west wall) is what appears to be a raised platform with a large bowl cut into it beneath a slow drip of the liquid the party has already run across.  The flickering light comes from a globe set into the wall itself above the platform.  

Oh, and pale skinned claws strike from above the doorway at Antares, but miss.  A hissing sound comes from directly above his head.









*OOC:*


Actions?  One smaller creature is still in front of Myst, the larger female is in the room where Antares and Bosco are looking into, with Stellan a step behind.  And obviously there's another one above the entrance - though all anyone's seen yet are the clawed hands!


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 2, 2012)

The attention of both women fully on him now, the elf raises a beseeching hand: "Shhh. Be quiet- I mean: be calm. Be calm! None are trying to hurt you now. Shhh." He's not quite sure himself which of the two he is addressing... Probably both. And his ability to convince is only *slightly* hampered by the fact that his reflexive dodge of the claw attack from above sent him sprawling on his back and that he is now crawling backwards away from the cave entrance with all the speed his remaining arm and booted heels can muster!









*OOC:*


Move behind Bosco and Stellan, please.






Once on the other side of hafling and human, he finally feels safe enough to shakily leverage himself back up.

<Assuming battle ensues:
"Don't hurt her, friends! She can still be saved!" 

What can he- His rather frantic looking about catches sight of a pale leather and gold length at his waist, silver wire-wrapped handle at its tip : his father's sword! He had completely forgotten about its oh-so-recently-added presence!









*OOC:*


Antares will then proceed to remove the long sword - the entire thing, including scabbard - from his belt.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 2, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> Antares, and Bosco, both see the source of the screaming.  A teenager, scuffed at the arms and legs, dirty and ripped dress, roughly bound to a table.  She twists as the other creature, the larger pale skinned being the party had been chasing, presses a cup of something to her mouth.  The dribbles around her mouth have the same phosphorescent sheen as the water, and it takes only a moment to realize that the young woman's skin is paler than it probably should be.  The flash of light as the elf casts his missile between the two startles both - and the victim opens her mouth to shriek again reflexively, and instead gulps a mouthful of the liquid and starts to cough violently.  The creature draws back, turns to face the elf and halfling, and hisses.



Bosco stabs it in the mouth.

((EDIT: Screwed up and rolled twice. Ignore the second one.))


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 4, 2012)

Myst again tries to bash the thing in front of him with his mace.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2012)

*"Wha..."* Muzdim slumps to the floor, the poison on the creature's claws to strong for him to fight back. His brothers would be laughing their arses out at his display. With that in mind, and a silent grunt, the dwarf stands up again, solid as a rock (uuuuuu! ) *"Don't let them hit ye, they've got poison in their claws!"* the dwarf calls out, at the same time he brandishes his holy symbol, a black orb made of stone._ "Protect thy servant from the unveiled secret of these creatures!"_ He is surrounded by a halo of dim gray light.

_Casting Protection from Evil on Muzdim, evil characters have a -1 to hit him, and he has +1 to saves imposed by evil characters._


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 10, 2012)

Even as Muzdim gets to his feet, the second creature in the cave falls to Mysthyr's mace, its head crushed with a wet sound  by the mighty blow - followed by the thud as its body hits the ground.  Bosco's attempt to stab the creature hanging over the doorway succeeds as the creature shifts to the left too slow to avoid the attack.  Stellan moves up to try to take a swing at the same time.  Meanwhile, further in the room, the taller female moves back to the bowl in the altar, filling her cup again with the liquid.  The young woman bound to the table is still coughing, trying to take a breath.









*OOC:*


Bosco, roll for damage please... 1d6.  If it's still alive, then it misses in its attack and I'll determine the effect of Stellan's attack.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 15, 2012)

Bosco stabs with the force of one who realizes that death means that he'll be unable to spend any of the money he's acquired during this fool's errand.


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


Got confused as to which creature Bosco was attacking, but the to hit roll is still good against the larger creature.







The hiss turns into a shriek, as the halfling's sword stabs at the creature's face, but the larger female creature remains standing.  Stellan's swipe at the creature hanging over the entrance severs its head, both parts of the pale skinned body slamming to the ground beneath.  

The larger creature angrily swipes at Bosco even as the girl on the table manages to take a breath, gasping, "Oh please.. Please help... Don't leave me here."


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 22, 2012)

The female creature's swing is wild, claws flailing the air over the halfling's head.  Her other hand is pressed to her mouth, blood streaming around it - still red, in spite of the unusual appearance of her skin.  The contrast is shocking as it stains her mouth, and dribbles down her torso.  She appears ready to attack Bosco again...









*OOC:*


Actions?  The only obvious combatant left is the larger female creature.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2012)

Muzdim grips his battleaxe, now other enemy in sight but the aberrant female creature. He takes a short sprint forward and when he's near the creature he hacks at it. Apparently the thing is aware of his actions and sidesteps on time to avoid the attack.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 22, 2012)

What a time not to have Kizari's _Merciful Slumber_ prepared! The elven mage advances towards the edge of the melee, sword held rather convulsively in both hands. The two combatants are not making it easy on him, repeatedly moving in his way, until... An opening! A three step reckless 'charge' and: "I am sorry!" he shouts as he brings the weapon down with all the strength he can muster. 










*OOC:*


Scabbarded sword attack vs the Former-Anna for *non-lethal damage*, please. Trying to knock her out, don't you know.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 23, 2012)

The impact is hard and... clinky? Gingerly opening one eye, then the other, Antares sees that he's connected rather strongly with the paved floor, the entire combat by-passing him as if he wasn't even there! 

He turns, rather desperately looking for another chance. "Flat of the blade, please friends?" Though little did his previous requests accomplish, if the blood on her naked form is anything to judge by... "Ah. All of my share to he who can capture her alive...?"










*OOC:*


Sorry for the two posts in a row. Didn't have time to compose his reaction to the (really bad) rolls before.


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry for being incommunicado.. Work + Sandy!  Will wait a couple more days for Whizbang and Toric to reply...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 30, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> The larger creature angrily swipes at Bosco even as the girl on the table manages to take a breath, gasping, "Oh please.. Please help... Don't leave me here."



Bosco grimaces, partly at the pain, partly at the prospect of getting killed for a bunch of impoverished peasants.

He shoves his weapon through the she-beast's eye.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 1, 2012)

Must moves in on the larger female and bashes her with his mace.









*OOC:*


I'm a bit confused by what Fred said.  He mentioned attacking the Former-Anna but I was under the assumption that it is likely Anna that is strapped to the table.  Perhaps we just don't know yet?


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 2, 2012)

To Antares' everlasting despair, Myst too moves in on the larger female and tries to bash her with his mace. What is this strange bloodlust that seems to have infected them all? What could they possibly think to gain? Bo, sadly, seems driven by shear self-destructive sadism, Muzdim no doubt hoping that more secrets will lie forever buried, but brother Myst? (Though, now that he thinks on it, was there not the (rather disturbing) incident with the 'coon when they were younger in years? He had hoped that was simply the cruelty of youth...)


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 7, 2012)

Stellan also moves in on the bigger female creature, and takes a stab with his spear:

Both Bosco's and Stellan's strikes hit the creature, tearing gaping wounds in her flesh, while Myst's mace makes a dull wet, thud against her skull  The blood, while crimson, also seems to have a shimmery appearance as it drips to the floor.  She rears back as if to attack again, and then shrieks as her legs give out and she hits the ground of the chamber.  Her heels drum at the earth for a moment before they still, and she stops breathing.

The girl on the table is still sobbing desperately, "Don't let me become one of those things.. Don't.. oh please don't..." whether she's talking to the party, or praying to a deity, is hard to tell.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 7, 2012)

*"Its alright lass, we'll take ye out'a here." *The dwarf moves to aid the girl. *"I don't think we should linger here any more, our goal is secured, and the creatures are worm food now. Lets git goin'"* the grim dwarf says, carrying the girl if she's unable to walk. Perhaps he is sincerely worried about Anna's health, or he wants the secrets that still remain in the caverns to prevail; either way he seems eager to get out.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 7, 2012)

Myst takes up a protective position in front of the girl as they attempt to retrace their steps to the exit.  "You are Anna, yes?" he asks the girl as they walk.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 8, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> either way he seems eager to get out.



Antares is not.

"Why did you have to kill her?" he cries to his supposed friends. "What was the gain besides anger and malice?" He is suddenly overcome by sadness: "I even offered coin if you would desist..." 

Looking down, he drops to his knees by the fallen girl, propping her up, uncaring, for now, of the blood randomly staining fingers, palms and robes (his sword clinks to the floor nearby, forgotten). In a hushed whisper, brushing aside hair that has not been there for untold eons as he looks into her dead eyes...  "You only wanted a friend like you, didn't you?"

<Response any?>










*OOC:*


Antares is not moving from the cave.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2012)

*"The elf lost it already. We all knew it was goin' to happen sooner or later." *the dwarf shakes his head. *"Its dead Antares, leave it. Whatever secrets it held, they are gone forever. Now move before that strange shimmering liquid touches you and you become even more annoying."* The dwarf grin mentally, his lord would be pleased. And even better, he himself didn't actually kill the creature, but it was Bosco, Myst and Stellan. His wishes to erradicate it would be concealed by those facts.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 9, 2012)

"That thing was unnatural and what it was trying to do to this girl was equally unnatural.  We couldn't leave it alive to snatch others from the surface in the future in an attempt to convert them or whatever it was trying to do here.  It wanting a friend is none of my concern.  The well-being of this girl is." Myst turns to leave without another word.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 9, 2012)

The elven mage doesn't immediately look up. When he does, there are tears shimmering at the corners of his eyes, so far unshed. "Your precious Anna would have been exactly as _'unnatural' _in a little while, had we not come, yes -- and probably with as much choice in the matter as this poor soul. Would you have killed her too then?" His voice is somewhat chocked up as well. "Is that really all that the Light Bringer is willing to do to light this darkening world, oh brother to none? Save only those that require no more than the slightest effort, no more than the least sliver of compassion, imagination or deep thought?" 

One tear does fall then, quietly trailing down his long face.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 9, 2012)

The dwarf shrugs. *"Ye did hit it with your sword." *he adds *"And yes, I would have killed her as well, if she had turned into that monstrosity. Heck, I hope you would have killed me if I turned into that." *


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 9, 2012)

Binder Fred;6043987"Why did you have to kill her?"[/COLOR said:
			
		

> he cries to his supposed friends. "What was the gain besides anger and malice?" He is suddenly overcome by sadness: "I even offered coin if you would desist..."





"We need to smash the house down, set it on fire, pour coal onto the ruins, set THAT on fire and kill anything that comes out. Those things are dangerous. If you want to join them, I suggest you not wear anything flammable.

"Now, let's get out of here before we and this girl transform."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 9, 2012)

"I am done arguing with you, elf.  If you want to try to save every abomination you come across, be my guest.  I was down here for her and her alone," he says with a nod to Anna.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 10, 2012)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> "We need to smash the house down, set it on fire, pour coal onto the ruins, set THAT on fire and kill anything that comes out. Those things are dangerous. If you want to join them, I suggest you not wear anything flammable.
> 
> "Now, let's get out of here before we and this girl transform."



"No looting?" blinks Antares, almost... shocked. (Bosco must really have been... scared? (what a strange concept!)). He shakes most of that away -- though it does merit some reflection in future. Looking to each of the four armed and armored men (and hafling), then down to the single naked female form cooling in his arms.... "And yes._ Dangerous_. I can now see how we were truly and completely outmatched, there at the last," he states, tasting the bitterness of those words. (For in truth a fair share of that shame is his to bear: *he* was in deed utterly outmatched, quite inadequate. Why oh why must he have been so successful in avoiding his sire's seemingly pointless lessons in arts martial? If he could only have landed that single stunning blow, or even just kept his eyes open as he struck...)



Toric_Arthendain said:


> "I am done arguing with you, elf.  If you want to try to save every abomination you come across, be my guest.  I was down here for her and her alone," he says with a nod to Anna.



"You are an abomination yourself then," replies the other with some sadness at not having seen it sooner -- and still hoping, somewhere, somehow, that it isn't really true: "A man without a heart." He turns his face away, unable to bear it: "Go, and hope *she* doesn't see you for what you are - becoming," also with a gesture towards the so recently freed maiden. (What a strange, waking nightmare this has turned out to be!)

Gazing back to the still face down in the crook of his arm, ignoring the other's activities for now... "Though I think I shall 'be your guest' after all," he finally says, talking mostly to himself. A brush of that imaginary hair again, "I did nothing for you, yet I can do something now and onwards from now." An indrawn breath, feeling like it's the first he's taken in a while, "Fire is all well and good, Bo, and perhaps a sensible conclusion to these caves; yet it does not prevent the coming of rot if one does not know how rot lays its seed or how far they might be scattered by the blaze." The young mage looks up, life's glow slowly returning to his emerald eyes, "Pray look around you, my sometimes friends. These walls are carved with symbols and meaning. This water - all of you have shouted it most strongly - is no thing from our natural world. This water *comes* from somewhere, was perhaps even a deliberate creation... that, in either case, may go hence to places other than here. If we burn it now in the fires of ignorance and it already exists elsewhere... If we choose to close our eyes and it comes back, even a hundred years from now..."

He settles back down, his long, expiration draining him of something, and yet also seemingly like the tempering of a slim, yet enduring blade. "The choice is of course ultimately up to each individual to make." And then he waits, the dead girl now somehow resting almost comfortably his arms...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 10, 2012)

*"Actually, it's the city guard choice."* The dwarf states matter of factly. He knows the elf's words are true. The water, the sigils, all point out to something or someone who had placed these structures and the water itself. Perhaps even the gelatinous cube was that same water interacting with the flora of the cave. The unanswered questions were almost delightful.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 10, 2012)

"Less talk, more walk." 

Bosco helpfully leads the way out, weapon in hand.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 11, 2012)

Myst follows Bosco out, sticking close to Anna and assisting her if she needs it along the way.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 11, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Actually, it's the city guard choice."* The dwarf states matter of factly.



"The time for the constabulary was a full watch ago, master Stonehand," counters the lean elf with just a hint of their usual shared annoyance with each other. "*This*, on the contrary, is a thing we five are uniquely qualified to successfully carry out," he finishes, mostly addressing the others by then.



Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> "Less talk, more walk."
> 
> Bosco helpfully leads the way out, weapon in hand.



"What is the matter with him lately?" asks Antares behind him, head tilted in mild puzzlement/concern... and apparently not the least bit tempted to follow. "First he will not scout... then he charges to the frontline... now he does not even wish to inspect a _'conquered'_ room for loot or secret compartments?" Greed, desire unleashed, had formerly been Bo's steadiest, most constant friend... "And this pleasure he seems to take in the hurts of others..." 

Troubling really.

Without another word <I'm assuming?>, 


Toric_Arthendain said:


> Myst follows Bosco out, sticking close to Anna and assisting her if she needs it along the way.



"Mysthyr?"

<Response Myst?>

<Should he still go:
"Stellan?" softly inquires the elf of his last remaining friend (though Muzdin is still technically here, it is true). "Will you remain at least long enough for the runes to be scribed, and perhaps a quick look around as well?" He would like to carry Former-Anna out of here too, to give her the same courtesy as the one promised to the bones of that other victim of theses dread caves... But perhaps that is too much to ask right now?

<Response Stellan?>









*OOC:*


If Stellan agrees, Antares will carefully lay Former-Anna back down, put her belt-and-pouch in his things for later study and then stand. After a second of hesitation, he will begin by, somewhat sadly, casting Detect Magic on the room/walls/floor/altar/cup/Former-Anna's belongings/the pool of silvery water... Anything of note?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 11, 2012)

((Bosco has been scouting his ass off the whole time!))


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Guys, thank you for the roleplaying.  It was well done, though as a result I am debating a change in direction of this particular thread. It feels like there may be incompatible desires in how the game is played, and I'm willing to consider splitting the group in two, both in the same world.  None of this will happen until AFTER the New Year though.  In the meantime, I will continue posting here, but probably no more than once a week until 2013.  As such.. here's my next update 'ICly' for  you.







Stellan, his bloodlust for the battle dropping, turns to Antares and says: "You may have been right.  But when something's attacking you, and in this case - Anna, it's hard to imagine that they aren't a monster.  However, we've been friends for a long time and I'm sorry for not having listened to you more closely. I will stay with you until you're ready to leave."

As Antares casts detect magic, he hears a veritable cacophony of sounds coming from the altar itself and the sigils on the walls.  It's chaotic, and almost hungry somehow.  The water itself doesn't appear to emit any sounds, perhaps oddly.

There is little of note in the room, although the body of the fallen, larger female does have the belt with a very beat up pouch on it.  There is the remnant of a sigil - dusty, torn, perhaps a tree, embroidered on the pouch.  A few coins are found scattered around the floor - 8 silver pieces.









*OOC:*


Whizbang, I know I still need to count how much treasure was found from the second gelatinous cube's location.















*OOC:*


Let me know now what everyone is doing.  Stellan and Antares appear to be staying to scribe the runes.  Last I saw Mysthyr, Muzdin and Bosco are leaving with Anna...


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 16, 2012)

gambler1650 said:


> Stellan, his bloodlust for the battle dropping, turns to Antares and says: "You may have been right.  But when something's attacking you, and in this case - Anna, it's hard to imagine that they aren't a monster.  However, we've been friends for a long time and I'm sorry for not having listened to you more closely. I will stay with you until you're ready to leave."



Antares smiles the smile of the terminally relieved. "My thanks, Stellan. It is... truly appreciated." He carefully lays Former-Anna back down on the cold stone floor, carefully unlatching her belt, trying not to look too much, and puting the resulting belt-and-pouch in his things for later study (There is the remnant of a sigil - dusty, torn, perhaps a tree - embroidered on the beat up thing... but still, it does not feel quite right to open it now, here, in this place of her torment...). And so he stands. After a second of hesitation, the young mage begins by, somewhat sadly, incanting: "I hear. I see. Roshasanant!" 

(Quite a different context he had imagined for the use of this spell when he once more studied its elegant workings this morning...)



gambler1650 said:


> As Antares casts detect magic, he hears a veritable cacophony of sounds coming from the altar itself and the sigils on the walls.  It's chaotic, and almost hungry somehow.  The water itself doesn't appear to emit any sounds, perhaps oddly.



"Hm?" Puzzled, the elf looks up, contemplating the small firmament of runes that dominates him, Stellan and the room...









*OOC:*


Can he make anything of their meaning, aiding himself with the active Detect Magic? For example, is there a word/rune/concept that seems to sing louder than the rest? Or maybe a beat that underlies all the others?

What about the Altar's cup used by Former-Anna? Anything special about it (markings, insets, a maker's mark or the like)?







[sblock=OOC]







gambler1650 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Let me know now what everyone is doing.  Stellan and Antares appear to be staying to scribe the runes.  Last I saw Mysthyr, Muzdin and Bosco are leaving with Anna...



Muzdin hasn't specifically said if he's leaving or staying yet, and Antares is hoping to have some kind of exchange with Myst before he goes, but basically correct, yes. He's just indulging in a little bit of curiosity before he gets to the actual writing part. [/sblock]


----------



## gambler1650 (Nov 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Will wait for some more feedback from folks as to where they are... Please note that Stellan's choice to stay behind isn't the DM trying to influence matters.. He has a backstory of being friends with Antares. 

I hope everyone has a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 30, 2012)

Bosco scoops up the coins and heads out.

"Come along now and split these coins with me, or I'll use them to help pay for your funeral; makes no difference to me."


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


As the coins were discovered after Bosco described himself leaving, I'm going to assume that he came back to get them?








Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Bosco scoops up the coins and heads out.
> 
> "Come along now and split these coins with me, or I'll use them to help pay for your funeral; makes no difference to me."



The way he's not looking at them as he says this, the offer to share. Was that... an apology? It makes Antares feel all funny inside. And he seems to be smiling tight (and crying) again: "I'll be right out!" he assures Bosco's back.

The young mage wipes at his eyes and rushes to scribe the wall markings as quickly but as precisely as he can on one of his blank parchments. The loss of his priceless ink does bring him short for a few heartbeats, but then he pricks his own wrist "Ow!" and uses *that* as his ink. Which is... probably not a good idea, but as long as he doesn't sign his name at the bottom... It *should*, in truth, be alright, right?










*OOC:*


The observation of the runes and the cup still stand, Gambler, as I figure those occurred before Bosco's 'return'? (See my last IC post)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 30, 2012)

Muzdim keeps walking back with his fellow cleric, escorting the young lady back to the surface.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Two down, one to go! Following Antares' "Mysthyr?", Myst will hear:






"You really mean to ignore... all this? You- you are just going to leave me here?" He... cannot quite believe it. "Why?"

<Response Mysthyr?>


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 12, 2012)

In abject frustration, Myst turns to Antares.  "I mean to get Anna back to the surface, where it is far safer.  Then I mean to question her as to what lead to the circumstances we found her in, but I don't intend to ask those questions until we are safely on the surface.  As for leaving you, that is your choice.  You may come with us, and perhaps we'll return later to investigate these mysteries.  If you choose to stay now, Stellan has already said he will guard you.  I'm not sure why you sound so incredulous.  I came down here for Anna.  Now that I have her, I intend to see her safely back to town and perhaps get some answers.  Only then may I return here."  Myst then nods to Antares and Stellan, and then continues retracing the path back to the surface with Anna, Bosco and Muzdim.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 13, 2012)

Toric_Arthendain said:


> "I'm not sure why you sound so incredulous.  I came down here for Anna.  Now that I have her, I intend to see her safely back to town and perhaps get some answers.  Only then may I return here."



Antares frows at him, a smidge of outrage slowly mixing with the puzzlement: "Could it perhaps be because you had just finished turning your back? Started walking out without a single word after I spoke long on dangers and knowledge and actions? Or was it perhaps this puzzling insistence that the well being of a chance-met girl be the one and *only* thing that matters, should matter, will ever matter -- as if we were suddenly geased golems with but a single scroll burning within our clay heads?" (He casts a guilty look at Anna - really and truly glad they succeeded in rescuing her - and he almost tells her so... but he yet cradles former-Anna's cooling form, and the moment is on him like a tide: ) "And what of this sudden decision that you know more of transmutation, transformation and the reversal thereof than, for example, those who have actually spent a day studying it, or, perhaps even better, have dedicated their lives to its understanding?" 

Are *those* reason enough to sound incredulous? questions the lambent emerald of his expressive eyes.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 13, 2012)

"That thing you cradle as if it were your own child had Anna captive down here and was intending her harm.  That alone is enough for me to have destroyed it.  And yes, you know more of magic than I, but that matters not to me.  Getting Anna out of here is my mission.  I'll be able to sleep at night without solving the mystery of this place and these creatures.  I may have been willing to return here when Anna is safe but your continued insistence on arguing with me is sorely testing my patience.  I am ready to wash my hands of this entire affair.  Pelor guided us to Anna and may he guide us safely to the surface now."

Must turns and hurries from the room after Bosco, Muzdim and Anna, disappearing from Antares' sight.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 15, 2012)

"I... would prefer never to return to this place at all..." whispers the elf somewhat dejectedly. "Stellan?" he softly inquires of his last remaining friend. "Will you remain at least long enough for the runes to be scribed, and perhaps a quick look around as well?" 

<Etc. Leading us to:>

"Hm?" Puzzled, the elf looks up, contemplating the small firmament of runes that dominates him, Stellan and the room...

<See this post for the details of his examination of the runes with Detect Magic.    [MENTION=11033]gambler1650[/MENTION]?>









*OOC:*


Aaaaand we're moving forward once more!


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Hi guys.  Sorry for the major slowdown.  With the forums being fown for a bit, and craziness at work and holidays I just haven't managed to schedule the time for an update.  If I can beg your indulgence for one more week, I will aim to post something by next Thursday at the latest.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Looking forward to it.


----------



## gambler1650 (Dec 27, 2012)

[ooc[For purposes of speeding this along, I'm going to assume a couple of things.  The group intends to go out as quickly as possible.  A dwarf underground (Muzdim) will be able to find his way out with little problem.  I will get you a full map very soon of what you've explored so far.[/ooc]

Stellan turns to Antares, "I will, of course help you my friend."  Turning back to the others, he says, "I wish you well, and hopefully we can work together again on some new adventure! Keep good care of the girl."  Anna appears disoriented as she's led from the room, her skin shimmering slightly in the light.   She does turn back before the main group heads out of the room, whispering, "Thank you." to both of the men who stay behind, before she continues on.

[sblock=For Antares]The active detect magic continues to assault the young elf's ears.  As he continues to focus, words almost come to his ears.  But each time he thinks he's about to understand them, they slip away.  The tone seems hungry somehow.  The sounds do draw his eyes in a pattern, and the chaoticness of the sigils appear to spiral inwards towards a single rune at the center, a branching 5 lined symbol.  The cup doesn't radiate any magic, but a spiral appearing sigil does adorn the inside of the cup at the bottom.  While the cup itself is dull, the edges of the sigil itself are still sharply cut.[/sblock]

[sblock=For the main Group (Muzdim, Myst, Bosco +  Anna)]You find your way back with no major problems.  No sounds other than your own walking and the slight clink of metal or coins comes to your ears.  Anna appears weak, and stumbles often but keeps up with a little help.  You arrive eventually at the well.  It feels like it's been days since you've been down in the tunnels, but there's enough light filtering into the tunnel through the ruined floor and the collapsed roof of the house, that you can easily tell it is still daylight - maybe early to mid afternoon.  Anna pauses at the entrance to the well, an odd expression crossing her face.  "I don't want to go out there..."[/sblock]

[sblock=For Bosco]You had found 118 GP worth of treasure at the second Gelatinous Cube treasure area.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 28, 2012)

*In the water-producing cave*

"This seems to be the source," muses Antares, laying long fingers upon the... star? (Strangely enough, when he began reading he had somehow, irrationally, feared that the words _'blood'_ and _'Eliaesel'_ were in his immediate future. It is somehow a... relief that these were only phantasms born of an overimaginative mind.) Yet what is the link between this symbol, the altar and Former-Anna? How did she end up down here in the first place? Most importantly: "What qualities do we have, we five, that we may decide who lives and who dies, friend Stellan? That this harm to our community merits death, while lesser punishment balances that one? If _'that thing'_, as he said, had been twisted only in mind and not in body, would his judgment have been the same...? I fear that it might have been, and yet is it only youthful folly that makes me think actions one does not choose for himself should not be held against one's soul? In ultimate analysis, would not her kidnapping and forceful transformation have been poetic justice, perfect symmetry to her kidnapping and forceful transformation of poor Anna?" pleads the young elf.

<Response stellan?>









*OOC:*


-	Does Antares have any knowledge of the central symbol, Gambler? For example, does he get the impression that it's an entity, a place/concept, or just the keystone/driving principle of the water-producing magics?

-	Right now Antares is thinking that the runes (and altar) are providing a connection to... something represented by the five fold star. In his professional opinion (Spellcraft or equivalent) can that connection be severed from this end and if so what would be the best way -- deface/draw over/scratch out/modify the runes/the central rune, break the altar, a priestly exorcism maybe?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 29, 2012)

*"Really? Don't make me loose more time lass, or we might well leave you to rot in this infested and putrid hole." *The dwarf knows no manners, and pushes Anna to the light. His actions, however, hide certain suspects. Perhaps the elf was not as nuts as he would allow himself to believe.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Antares and Stellan*

The runes continue to give off their chaotic ringing a few moments longer.  Just as the Detect Magic spell ends, Antares feels something else, as if a stirring mind brushes his, though he can tell nothing other than the feeling of intelligence.  Stellan keeps an eye on the entrance, long spear at the ready in case something comes through.  Without looking back, he replies somewhat wryly: "If something tries to kill me, my first thought is to protect myself.  And the best way of protection I know is to put the end of this, through what's trying to kill me.  I'm not as quick to think of other alternatives as you are.  As for the rest, I... I'm not quite sure I follow your thoughts."









*OOC:*


Antares doesn't know of the five fold symbol.  The brief touch of what you felt as a mind stirring indicates that the runes are likely very powerful.  Additionally there's a sense that they intensify certain magical effects in some fashion.  You can't explicitly tell if they're divine or not.  If the latter then it would certainly require priestly intervention.  If not, then the simple removal of the runes would probably be enough.  That is, unless they're protected in some fashion - and you have certainly heard from your masters that runes often are.







*Muzdim, Mysthyr, Bosco*

Anna is certainly not strong enough to prevent the dwarf from shoving her into the well.  The light is still weak, and none of it direct, as it filters in from the basement where it comes through from the ceiling.  Anna needs help to climb the rope, but finally manages to climb out of the well with a scrape or two.  However, when a stray shaft of sunlight strikes her slightly shimmering skin, she screams in pain and runs back towards the well.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 4, 2013)

Muzdim firmly holds the girl. "Ye've been infected by the creature's foul waters lass. Ye'll have to be brave! Brother, aid me, take her to the purging light of yer god!" the dwarf calls out to Mysthyr.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 4, 2013)

*In the water-producing cave*

"But she didn't _'try to kill you'_, Stellan, neither us nor Anna! If... Jorgen of the recent temper had done the same, retreated here in this room, would he be lying cold on hardened ground, or, just perhaps, be on his way to judge, exorcist, healer and friends?" He lets his muscles relax in a deep sigh/his gaze drift down after his impassioned plea, eyes thoughtfully drinking-in the altar's squat shape for a while...

<Response Stellan?>









*OOC:*


Is it the same spiral on the altar as on the cup, Gambler? Does it too look like a recent addition? Nothing else of note on, around or behind this altar, is there (markings, odd stains, something indicating origin or tradition maybe)?








			
				Gambler1650 said:
			
		

> The runes continue to give off their chaotic ringing a few moments longer. Just as the Detect Magic spell ends, Antares feels something else, as if a stirring mind brushes his, though he can tell nothing other than the feeling of intelligence.



"I feel as if these runes are... concentrating something? A magnifying glass before the swirling power of an unknown, darkly rising moon? A flowing channel rather than a source..." he distractedly murmurs. Too little. He knows too little, his prized knowledge but a fragile coat of effervescent paint over the yawning unknown inexplicably worshipped by his dwarven companion... The feeling is-



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots and Binder Fred said:
			
		

> Just then, Bosco of all people re-enters the cave, scoops up the silver coins gathered by Stellan and heads back out. "Come along now and split these coins with me, or I'll use them to help pay for your funeral; makes no difference to me," he says to the elf.
> 
> The way he's not looking at them as he says this, the offer to share. Was that... an apology? It makes Antares feel all funny inside. And he seems to be smiling tight (and crying) again: "I'll be right out!" he assures Bosco's back.
> 
> The young mage wipes at his eyes and rushes to scribe the wall markings as quickly but as precisely as he can on one of his blank parchments. (The loss of his priceless ink does bring him short for a few heartbeats, but then he pricks his own wrist "Ow!" and uses *that* for his ink. Which is... probably not a very good idea, but as long as he doesn't sign his name at the bottom... It *should*, in truth, be alright... Right?)











*OOC:*


Scribe the runes as described, please.  

Is there a risk that they'll activate if reproduced? If so Antares will change one(1) stroke from the design in his copy and note down which one it is on the side... Heck, let's do it regardless, just for the rightness of it.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 8, 2013)

Myst moves to Anna's side.  "Remain calm," he soothes, with a look to the dwarf telling him to heed those same words.  "Let me have a look at you, Anna," he says, guiding her near the well and the indirect light so that he can take a closer look at her skin.  "I promise not to push you into the light again until we know what is going on."  He knows that he can call on Pelor's power of healing but isn't sure that would be of help here.  He intends to examine her, particularly her skin, before making any rash decisions about potential treatment.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Antares and Stellan*

Stellan shrugs his shoulders easily again.  "Perhaps not.  But how do we know that this... being" and here he glances at the body on the floor, "was anything human to begin with?  It seemed to be doing the bidding of whatever dark forces are present down here, and certainly didn't seem receptive to your attempts to communicate."

It takes some time for Antares to finish the scribing, as the runes are chaotic enough that the eye has a hard time seeing the actual patterns.  Even the non-runic spirals in both the cup and on the altar, after a bit more observance, show that they're really concentric circles, with a subtle patterning in the stone of the altar and the cup which give the illusion of a spiral.  It's the same with the runes, especially the five fold one.  What appears to connect, actually doesn't, and gaps seem present where none really are.









*OOC:*


Antares, please roll a D20.

You think it's quite possible that copying the runes exactly as shown might activate them.  But you have no idea what the current runes are doing beyond your musings, so you can't tell the possible consequences.  You are pretty sure that copying the runes as you suggested, leaving part out, should be safe.

There's nothing on or around the altar that indicates origin.  There's no staining, but the stone itself is a bit lighter near where the water splashes down.  But only very slightly.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Myst, Muzdim, Bosco*

Anna is shaking and she stares at the dwarf in fear for a moment until Myst moves over to her.  Please.  What's wrong with me?  The light... it'll kill me, I just know it.  I just want to go home.  As she says 'home' her eyes flicker to the well again.  Her skin appears to be shimmering more than it had before she was pushed into the light, as if whatever is affecting her is concentrating itself at the surface.  She doesn't seem bothered physically by the indirect light, but her body is definitely tensed as if expecting that the two clerics might try to pull her into the sun again.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 12, 2013)

*Antares and Stellan*



gambler1650 said:


> Stellan shrugs his shoulders easily again.  "Perhaps not.  But how do we know that this... being" and here he glances at the body on the floor, "was anything human to begin with?  It seemed to be doing the bidding of whatever dark forces are present down here, and certainly didn't seem receptive to your attempts to communicate."



"Um?" Antares blinks, re-focusing on the present, away from the altar. But no: His hand had paled under but a single touch of that water -- are still silvery pale under his inspection <correct me>. Even Former-Anna's prisoner had shown some of the signs, somewhere between hand and her captor's form. And she had understood the plan to capture her, foolishly spoken out loud! She still had a thinking, feeling mind even at this late stage... "I- believe I saw it in her eyes, friend Stellan -- something left of her old self, of the girl she once was...? I would have liked to bring it out into the light once more, that... spark." He... has to concentrate on something else. Or he won't be able to hold back the threatening tears... 



gambler1650 said:


> It takes some time for Antares to finish the scribing, as the runes are chaotic enough that the eye has a hard time seeing the actual patterns.  Even the non-runic spirals in both the cup and on the altar, after a bit more observance, show that they're really concentric circles, with a subtle patterning in the stone of the altar and the cup which give the illusion of a spiral.  It's the same with the runes, especially the five fold one.  What appears to connect, actually doesn't, and gaps seem present where none really are.



Fascinating!

_EDIT: Forgot we don't have an inbuilt dice roller anymore! 1d20=5._

After the last stroke, after he has done the best he can to the best of his current ability, the young mage carefully blows the blood dry (it will not be said all this hard work, all this pain, has been ruined by last-minute carelessness!), then rolls up the newly scribed parchment and gently slides it back into the scrollcase at his waist. "I believe we are ready to go?" he tentatively asks Stellan, seemingly not that sure himself.

<Response Stellan?>

With a nod Antares returns to Former-Anna's laid out body, kneels by her side, clasps her left hand, closes his eyes... The soft, sighing vowels and sibilants of the Air tongue spill from his lips and into the silence of the cave as a softly sparkly golden glow spreads over Former-Anna's form. She starts to rise into the air, held horizontal by gently magical fingers -- even un-supported as she is by anything save apparently empty cave-gloom. Antares rises to his feet alongside her, still clasping her hand. The chanting stops, but the glow (in a slightly calmer form) and levitation remain.

Antares opens his eyes and looks into her now peaceful face, trying to see her as she once was. After what Stellan said...









*OOC:*


Using his "magical strength" to carry Former Anna back to the surface. 

He's trying to deform her face back to its former self in his mind, by the way, put back the hair. Can he recognize her? Who she was before? Does he remember tales of a young girl/girls disappearing in the last few years? That might help jog his memory.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 13, 2013)

"Oh yeah, we're sealing this place off so no one else can have this happen to them."


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 18, 2013)

*OOC:*


I will wait for responses from Toric and Voda before moving that part forward again.







*Antares and Stellan*

Antares feels that he was able to scribe the runes without a mistake.  Stellan smiles briefly, Perhaps I'm not as perceptive as you. is the simple reply, and then he nods to the other question as the pale creature's body rises from the ground.  It really is hard to tell the specifics of what this creature may have been before it was transformed - presuming of course that it was.  The skin appears as though it might be somewhat less smooth than a very young woman's might be, but nothing about the appearance jogs any memories of someone that Antares knew.  There have been missing people recently of course: Anna, and the bodies of the couple who owned the house above the well.  Additionally, workers in the mines and woods sometimes go missing but those are attributed to wild animals and in all cases they have been male.

If Antares moves back to the well, he finds that his path is clear.  Although there is briefly the echo of a sound from an indeterminite distance behind him as he nears the well.  It sounds something like rock brushing against rock.  He can also hear voices now from above, that of the rest of the party.  







*OOC:*


Though I will wait until after the responses of the rest before bringing the two groups back together again.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 19, 2013)

Myst raises an eyebrow at Bosco and then turns to Muzdim.  "Any ideas, friend?  Perhaps we'll need to wait until dark to bring her out.  Maybe some of the local clergy will know more than I about this.  Or much as I hate to say it, there could be more down here that needs investigation, as the elf seemed to believe."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 19, 2013)

*Antares and Stellan*



gambler1650 said:


> Stellan smiles briefly, Perhaps I'm not as perceptive as you. is the simple reply.



Stellan was always very straight forward in his feelings. It's... it's always been a source of comfort for all those around him. Including Antares, now...



gambler1650 said:


> There have been missing people recently of course: Anna, and the bodies of the couple who owned the house above the well.  Additionally, workers in the mines and woods sometimes go missing but those are attributed to wild animals and in all cases they have been male.



Perhaps the content of her pouch will shed stronger light on her identity? He deeply hopes so. 

This has taken more time than expected, with the others probably already out of the well, into the town, leaving the two of them alone down here, alone... and yet. "We should go," he states with the tone of one trying to convince himself. (Perhaps if they had something to cover her up, he would feel better about the journey back? She is so... naked, and illogically cold in his mind's eye... But they have nothing.) 

Nothing except: "Oh. Ah. Could you- hm - pick up father's sword for me, please Stellan?" the young mage asks with some embarrassment. It still lies where he let it fall after the battle, and he - can't - quite - reach it while still holding on to Former-Anna's hand! "And over there is my belt." The metal links glinting coppery gold in the light of Stellan's torch... 

It takes a bit of doing - Stellan helping him buckle the belt in place, for one -, but soon both items are back around the young elf's waist and they are, finally (too soon?) on their careful way back towards the exit well...

Antares looks back often as they cross the wider, unworked cavern, eyes seemingly tied to the altar and the runes, the spilled cup, the blood-stains on the floor, the silver water lighting it all... "Should we truly not try to end it now, friend Stellan? To mar it *now* so that it does not fester and gather more to its side while humans are away?" They lack tools able to reliably affect stone, it is true (perhaps master Stonehand had some?), and his teachers have told tales as well, where such runes are often protected in some fashion. And yet, to just leave such a harmful, insidiously corrupting thing behind...

<Response Stellan?>

Antares forces himself to look at the bodies of the White Things as they walk past each one, teeth clenched tight to firm up his slight store of courage. In this though, and as it turns out, he is greatly helped by heretofore unsuspected, horrifyingly thrilling drams of morbid curiosity... This- is death? The remnants of an actual battle? This, is what lay within the shells of their pale flesh?









*OOC:*


Now that he has time to look, does he notice anything else about the creatures and/or the room they apparently lived in? Do they have any equipment on them at all, like Anna's pouch or the like (I beleive a ring was mentioned during that very first encounter? (even if only Muzdin saw it at the time (and he, of course, told nobody else ))? Markings on the walls, signs of past fires, meals, beds, mattresses or other furniture/loot? If need be, Stellan can search while Antares keeps watch.








gambler1650 said:


> Though I will wait until after the responses of the rest before bringing the two groups back together again.



OOC: I'm foreseeing a few reflexions/comments from Antares on the way over to the well (just try and stop him ), but unless Stellan has a good idea on the rune-breaking thing or there is much to find in the chamber, the underground group is ready when you give the signal, Gambler.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2013)

*"Cover her in your cloak, we'll take her to the temple, to see if the high priest know any way to purge her."* the dwarf replies. *"We'll deal with the underworld later."*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 22, 2013)

Myst nods at Muzdim's words and then removes his cloak.  He looks Anna over, trying to determine if the cloak will cover all exposed flesh and if not, he will attempt to come up with enough fabric to do so.  He then says gently to the scared girl, "Are you willing to try this?  If we cover your exposed skin, would you be willing to attempt to move out into the light again?  If we can get you to the temple, they might be able to figure this out..."


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Antares and Stellan*

Stellan does as asked, and gets Antares' sword.  Antares does not notice anything else on any of the bodies that he sees - no ring on any of the creatures that was killed by the party, nor is there anything in the caverns he passes that indicates signs of habitation.  Stellan shakes his head when asked about defacing the runes: "Seems dangerous to me, and I don't think I have anything that could do it."  The creatures look vaguely familiar, as if perhaps Antares had something like them in a book or tapestry, but their strange appearance defies easy remembrance of precisely where.  The wide mouths seem to grin in death as the elf passes by them.









*OOC:*


Given the length of time taken, and the resolution I'll describe for the next group, I will suggest that Antares and Stellan don't hear voices above as they approach the well, and can leave without incident - but there's no sign of the rest of the party other than footprints in the dust.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Myst, Muzdim, Bosco*

Anna hesitantly nods.  Being somewhat smaller than Myst, the cloak should suffice.  "I.. I can try."  Her voice is close to tears, "Please, I just want to be back to normal.  Can you tell my family that I'm alright?"  She appears to be fine when she's moved back into the sunlight, under the cloak, although whoever guides her can feel her trembling.  The journey to the temple occurs without incident, although some of the town's residents give the party curious looks.  The two clerics seem to deflect the curiosity however from being given actual questions by the residents.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 29, 2013)

*OOC:*


Not sure if this is a temple to Pelor (Myst's deity) or another...







Myst guides Anna into the temple under the cover of his cloak and then takes care to keep her away from any stray rays of sunlight being filtered inside.  He seeks out anyone he can find, be they acolyte or high priest.  Assuming that he finds the former before the latter, he says, "We need to see the high priest to discuss a matter of great urgency."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 31, 2013)

*Antares and Stellan*



gambler1650 said:


> Stellan shakes his head when asked about defacing the runes: "Seems dangerous to me, and I don't think I have anything that could do it."



The elf sighs, and rips his gaze forward once more: "We have the drawing of the runes, and our vial of silver water," he softly agrees, looking down at his working feet, then at his friend. "I suppose that is much for a first foray... Or at least sufficient?" He has little experience of these things after all.



gambler1650 said:


> Antares does not notice anything else on any of the bodies that he sees - no ring on any of the creatures that was killed by the party, nor is there anything in the caverns he passes that indicates signs of habitation.



A shrine? A shrine to the five-fold star, where one only comes to worship? In truth, this would also implies the unfortunate presence of a *den* else where, perhaps quite near -- a place where White Things actually live out their strange lives, amid the bleached remains of- Antares walks just a tiny bit faster, his eyes nervously scanning wavery shadow after flickering shadow, the thought leaving him feeling irrationally... exposed.

It is only when the three of them have gone a few turns into the twisting passage to the first pool room that he realizes he did not even *think* of laying out the little creatures for their eternal rest...

What does that say about him? Is there a line between us and them in all creatures then - him, Mysthyr, Muzdin, Bosco, Former-Anna - and his is simply in a different place than theirs? ('Line' is probably the wrong thought object... Circle? A circle of *us* with the speaker standing at center?). His circle is larger, theirs more... compact? Which version is in the right, he wonders even as they thread over the dusty, rocky floor of the first pool room, that room of first meetings... Is it wrong to dream of a world where that circle surrounds all things? Inscribes all thinking, feeling beings within its diameter? (Or is that too restrictive a criteria still? 'All things', with no qualifiers? Does unthinking stone warrant compassion? Scampering squirrels, wobbling ooze? That seems too extreme...) And, despite such musings, despite (or perhaps because of) the unanswered padding of their boot-clad feet, the outside silence is slowly quickening the beat of his thoughts, is starting to build, threatening to swallow him whole even as they turn the corner of the Y and the laid out skeleton of that un-named victim hoves into view once more, still covered in the slowly drying slime of its killer. The smell of burning oil is still strong in the air... 

(Antares sadly nods to it as their little 'funerary procession' quietly pads and hops across: "We will send someone to get you soon. Soon you will be able to sleep," he reassures... her? (Surely the constabulatory will want to investigate once informed? Will be able to put to rights all things askew with their greater man-power?))

But as to the threatening silence, and perhaps encouraged by the imagined outline of the blessed well ahead, nearing with every step now (surely that is the growing telltales of old smoke he smells?)... "It comes to me, friend Stellan, that this is, truly, my first encounter with the truly unknown -- paths never before threaded, sensations never before felt..." Both thrilling, and unsettling. 

There is briefly the echo of a sound from an indeterminate distance behind them, making him jump and shorten the already short distance between himself and Stellan, between him and Stellan's light. It sounded something like rock brushing against rock...

After a swallow the mage's voice, already soft, softens even more into downright whisper -- bravely putting words between him and the dark, their glorious magic fading the reality of these horrible tunnels for a blessed instant into views of the inner mind, into things that can be studied, and perhaps even *understood*? "But think of the secrets deep slumbering inside the skulls master Stonehand would so carelessly split? What struggles fierce they have lived, what territories unknown their claws have thread, what sights unique their-" The White Things' apparent lack of anything resembling eyes brings him up short... Where indeed could such things have come from? How could they never have wandered up to the streets of Ascandar, in all its (admittedly short) history, to be spotted and commented on? Ancient foreign ecologies slumbering beneath the ground perhaps? Or recent expansions upwards? In response to what dark (and deliberate?) stimuli? (Did Eliaesel, she of the silver scales and strumming, thundering voice, keep them at bay before? Preserve them from the attention of the five-fold star?) "Surely this pocket of strangeness crouching beneath our planked streets is worthy of the thoroughest of investigation?" The apparent attitude of the others still puzzles him.

He pauses as Stellan enters the well: "Is the rope still there?"

<Assuming it is:
But the paler circle above them is dark of any torch, the air - otherwise drowning in the wafting smell of smoke and wet ash now that they are actually in the well - is bare of any voice save their own: the others did *not* wait for them, is the sad, inevitable conclusions... "I hope they did not have any trouble with Anna's health?" Both fear and hope at the same time -- that they were not abandoned out of spite but out of necessity... "Perhaps I should go first, with you to catch me should I.. fall?"









*OOC:*


Whatever the plan, Antares will do his best to climb while supporting Former-Anna with one arm.






Once up <assuming he makes it >, his green elven eyes survey the small cellar, finding it much as they have left it... was it only a pair of hours ago? "Ah... Should we try to block the well?" A gesture at the collapsed section of the floor above, "Perhaps we might lie some of these broken planks across, then pile a barrel or two on top?" They never did investigate that sentinel row of metal-circled casks, did they? In all likelyhood only pickled provisions, but still.









*OOC:*


Should Stellan agree, Antares will carefully bring Former-Anna down to the ground in an out-of-the-way spot and then help as best he can (lifting things with his "magic", etc). Oh, and he'll investigate the row of barrels at the back of the house while he's at it, content and if anything is hidden behind, please.... Anything?

After that, he's planning to go straight to the watch... That's assuming Former-Anna doesn't burst into flames at the first sign of sunshine, of course.  (Can I assume he finds some sort of a covering for her in any event? (To avoid shocking everybody with her nudity, don't you know). Sheets from the bed on the first floor would work very well, I think?)


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 4, 2013)

*OOC:*


Hi guys.. Got slammed by a cold, and now traveling for a work meeting.  Will try to update tomorrow night, but otherwise it will be Thursday... Thanks everyone for hanging in. I've been enjoying a great deal, and hope it's still interesting even though it's gotten much slower than I anticipated (my issues, not yours in keeping up the pace)


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


I could use two helpings a week, sure, but one is so much better than none. 

By the way I'll be AFK all of friday (plane rides and big meetings).


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Myst, Muzdim, Bosco(?)*









*OOC:*


I assume Bosco is with this group... If he's decided to do something else, please let me know! 







The temple of Pelor, as is the case of all temples in Ascadar, is a modest affair.  Glass is expensive, so instead of the usual large windows that one might see, a practical route to letting in the light of the sun is  taken.  The roof is a thick weaving of bark that can be smoothly drawn up and over the curved tops of the walls when inclement weather occurs.  Usually the roof is half drawn down, as it is today - which perhaps unfortunately for the party means that light fills the main hall.  Simple carvings of the sun, and some of the saints are present on the walls and in alcoves.  A few townsfolk are seated throughout, praying for the guidance of Pelor, and acolytes and priests - though not the high priest are immediately visible.

One of Myst's friends in the clergy, a former teacher, named Carlog, comes up and says, "High Priestess Elara is currently in a meeting with the other High Priests of Ascadar, regarding the upcoming elections and whether - as the agents of the gods and goddesses in this town, they have a duty or even a right to influence the election."  As an aside,  Carlog adds, "Of course, even if they agree to not be involved directly, I wouldn't be surprised if there's already much maneuvering  beneath the surface.."  Finally he seems to notice the newcomer, "Oh, and who have we here?"  He bends to peer under the cloak to try to see the face of the person beneath.


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Antares and Stellan*

Once the pair, and the body of the creature they carry with them, are safely above - Stellan having created the rope harness to help pull up the creature's still form - the barrels reveal very little.  They contain various salted meats, some grains, and fabrics of a rough and yet good quality.  Stellan helps to cover the well as best as he can, and the sheets from the first floor are easily found.  The body doesn't react explosively to light, but shortly after bringing her into the cellar where light can fall on her, it appears as though her skin begins to change color, initially more pale, more shimmering even then before.  Looking closely, it seems as though whatever is causing the change of her skin compared to a normal human's is being drawn to the surface, and slight wisps as if of mist, are coming off of her flesh.

Once covered, and her body brought to the watch, a couple of soldiers are lounging in front of the barracks.  One waves jauntily to Stellan, but both seem to ignore Antares at first.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 7, 2013)

*"This is Anna, the girl who disappeared some days ago. We found her in the tunnels, some abberrant creatures were performing some sort of ritual to her, feeding her with a translucent liquid of sorts. Now she seems to embrace darkness and direct contact with light seems to harm her, more in the mind ya' see." *the dwarf hits his forehead with his index finger.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 10, 2013)

*Antares and stellan*









*OOC:*


Took the liberty of NPCing Stellan for some of the small talk below (for time-saving reasons). Hope that's alright?








gambler1650 said:


> Stellan creates a rope harness to help pull up the creature's still form and hoals her up, letting the rope down again aftrewards.



Gathering his courage, the elf puts that first booted foot to the bumpy, slightly crumbling masonry of the well with some trepidation. Stellan takes up the slack in the rope, supporting him, and then his other feet half-skids into place, half-scarring him to death! But he's ok, and then it's only the matter of stepping up the wall - step by step, step by step - it's almost... easy!

Without Stellan he would have likely died here, unable to climb the rope with his burden - or eaten alive by the remaining White Things... Somehow though, his heartbeats fail to ramp up into panic. In fact he feels... strangely at peace in this new quiet - step, step - Almost _elated_: somehow, he made it through, helped overcome a massive creature composed entirely of slime, interacted with strange beings without eyes, uncovered the dripping source of the fell liquid which they seem to worship - step, step, step, the mouth of the well is getting very close now! - If it were not for the friction with his friends, for the dead creature by the well mouth, what a day this would have been! And it is hardly over yet!

Antares levers himself into the cellar, helped along by a good-naturedly rough-pull from Stellan <I'm assuming >. They- They actually made it! He's never been so glad to choke on the smell old smoke and hear the town's wide breath subtly sigh through a broken down structure! His green elven eyes survey the small, low-ceilinged room as he stands back up, finding it much as they have left it... was it only a pair of hours ago? [etc]



gambler1650 said:


> The barrels reveal very little.  They contain various salted meats, some grains, and fabrics of a rough and yet good quality.  Stellan helps to cover the well as best as he can, and the sheets from the first floor are easily found.



Discovering a sudden, ravenous hunger - it must be close, perhaps even slighty past the noon watch now, must it not? - Antares hesitates, then draws his father's sword and, holding it close to the guard, roughly cuts out two huge slice out of the meat, presenting one to Stellan with a wide, silent smile.

"Oh gods that's good," enthuses the young man after he manages to swallow a first over-enthusiastic bite. Not one to learn his lesson, he rends an even bigger one for his second try.

"It should at least hold us until we can manage a proper meal," agrees his elven friend. His bites are smaller, but much quicker than usual: adventuring is *hungry* work, it seems.

"Shawlty thaw," mentions Stellan, mouth still half-full.

"Smoky as well." Which... isn't at all unpleasant, actually. Strange how even a tragedy cannot seem to manage a perfection of unfortunate results... Almost_ heartening_. He takes another bite, and then another.

At this rate the meat is quickly devoured, then hands and swords wiped clean on the ruined fabric. For all the strangeness of its circumstances, both companions feel surprisingly better for it all, both in mind and body, better equiped to face whatever still lies ahead.

"Shall we?" inquires Stellan, chewing the last remnants, wiping any lingering grease against the sides of his tunic, yet already casting his gaze towards the pile of wooden refuse.

"We shall," agrees Antares. He lays the fingers of his right hand on the closest barrel, closes his eyes and starts softly incanting. 

Both working together, the well is quickly and efficiently covered: altogether not a bad job, given available materials.

"Ah. I think I shall maybe fetch us sheets from upstairs? That we may cover her form and not shock the good people of Ascadar?" Proposes Antares as they finish. He reflexively looks towards Former-Anna- then frowns in puzzlement as his eyes lock onto where diffuse sunlight from above falls across her face and upper body: it... appears as though her skin has begun to change color, getting even more pale, more shimmering then before! Quickly closing to have a closer look, it seems as though whatever is causing the change of her skin compared to a normal human's is being drawn to the surface, and slight wisps, as if of mist, are coming off of her flesh! "How... peculiar. Is this dread bleaching agency perhaps burned off by the light of day?" Which would go some way to explain why these creatures have never been seen above ground, granted... Antares reaches out, somewhat hesitantly passing his fingers through the evaporating mist, trying to feel it between his fingers, then downright touching her cool skin where the effect occurs. If nothing untoward happens, he even goes so far as to lean in and sniff a carefully minute amount of the strange vapor...









*OOC:*


Anything? Has Antares ever heard of something like this, Gambler? Creatures or substances allergic to sunlight and/or cured/dispelled by sunlight? Does he think the effect would have cured her or hurt/killed her if she was still alive?








gambler1650 said:


> Sheets from the first floor are easily found.



He's about to head back down, hands full, when his steps suddenly slow with thoughts triggered by his immediate surroundings... Missing bodies. Skin perhaps older than a young girl's.









*OOC:*


Antares will have a quick look around: is there any portrait or drawing of the wife that used to live here anywhere that he can see? I'm guessing he's never met her/seen her around town himself, right? If he finds/remembers something, how does she compare with Former-Anna?













*OOC:*


For simplicity's sake it's probably better to pause the Barracks thread until all of the House threads have been concluded, right? Let me know if you'd prefer that I go ahead instead.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 13, 2013)

Bosco listens in the temple, staying as close to the door as possible, waiting for the seemingly inevitable attack by "Anna" against the good parishoners or, worse, him.

He's also thinking where to stash the cash, before he's dragged into near-certain suicide, back underground.


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Mysthyr, Muzdim, Bosco*

"Oh.  Anna.  I think I remember her."  Carlog peers under the hood, "Right.  Your mother was worried sick about you."  Then he blinks.  Then he straightens and looks at Myst, and then looks at Muzdim. "Tunnels?  What tunnels?"

A few of the townsfolk and acolytes glance over, becoming curious about an obviously unusual event.  One of the nosier women in the town gets up and starts to meander over.  Carlog, seeing this says, "I think maybe Elara might be persuaded to leave the meeting for a few minutes, and perhaps... Perhaps Anna would prefer to rest in one of the side rooms while we wait?"

Anna nods her head, "Yes.  Please.  I feel like I might faint.  You... you wouldn't happen to have something to eat would you?  I can't remember the last real food I had."  The other priest smiles slightly, "I think we have some fruit that you could have while we wait."  He starts to walk towards the side room, "Would you care to wait?  It shouldn't be long."









*OOC:*


Let me know what you decide... As a couple of suggestions, all can wait.. Or some can go and do other things with the intention to meet back somewhere later for progress reports.  If I don't hear back by, let's say Tuesday, I'll assume everyone here stayed with Anna.


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Antares*









*OOC:*


No worries about Stellan... In fact, I'll assume he's the party's "Henchman" at the moment...















*OOC:*


Also, I just realized I forgot something... The rest can still happen as you've described it, but first...







When Antares comes out of the well and into the house's cellar, he begins to look around.  As he does, sunlight falls on the hand that he dipped in the pearly colored water.  Instantly, a burning sensation begins there.  Not sharp pain, but certainly uncomfortable, as if the hand was brought too close to a flame.  It fades almost instantly however, and when the elf looks at the hand, it appears to be the same hue as the rest of his skin with no markings or sign of the phosphorescence there was previously.

The examination of the body when the same effect starts to happen reveals nothing specific.  The mist doesn't appear to do anything to the elf's fingers, and there's perhaps only a slight fungal smell in the air when he tries to breathe some in.  The next time he goes into a shaft of sunlight he sneezes, but that's the only obvious effect. 

There are no portraits that can be found, but that's not surprising.  It's something only a few of the richest folk in town have ever had done.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 16, 2013)

*Antares and Stellan*

_Now 'peculiar' does not even begin to cover it!_ "Essence of Vampire?"  he puzzles, looking at his hand with some wonder. Who ever heard of such a thing? "Though in truth we now probably know what caused our missing companions to leave this place so quickly." Off to Pelor's healing temple post-haste, in all likelihood... (It is a bit sad to know that the cure could be so easily found though._ If you had lived but a watch longer, Anna who is no-more..._) A blink as a worrying thought occurs and he looks back to Stellan: "I hope still-human-Anna was not hurt too badly in the discovery?"

How-would-I-possibly-know shrugs back the young warrior -- not uncaring, but not overly given to worrying about things outside his control either. She was either hurt or she wasn't. "Sheets?" he very practically prompts instead.

"Oh. Quite right. Sheets." Antares hesitates a few beats longer, still blinkingly thinking about it, wondering, amongst another myriad of things, where - oh where - he could have seen that half-imagined tapestry of the pale little monsters? Lost in the mystery of it all, he even goes so far as to lean in and sniff a carefully minute amount of the strange vapor still coming off of her... there's perhaps a slight fungal smell in the air? Perhaps not. "*Sheets.*" He's still wondering as he abstractly rises and heads towards the stairs, tripping on debris not once, but twice in his distraction. (The next time he goes into a shaft of sunlight he also sneezes, but he hardly notices. There's plenty of dust and soot in here after all...)

His focus grows somewhat as he goes up the stairs: it's sad, but they have so few points on which to hang thought, like far-scattered towns about which they know nothing save their existence, somewhere, somewhen, impenetrable dark woods between. (Water bleaching here, a pale ecology there, five curving segments dancing in the foreign sky above like a dark sun...). No. Outside knowledge, steady and clean, is what they need to wash their wounds now, ready them for the journey ahead. To talk to Teacher Dysarre about these things, discuss all the implications deep into the night with the town's few other apprentices, even his sire perhaps... He can almost taste the quickening joy of kowledge shared and gained! Uhum... Ah, once they make sure the people of Ascadar are safe, that is. Of course. So that, in truth, at least none may be hurt twice by dangers already known? "I'll be right back."

With a nod to himself he steadies, and quickens, his steps up the stairs. Temple or (mostly) Teacher are tempting next steps, 'tis tue, but this is probably the right thing to be done -- Not that it's a decision with earth-shattering repercusions or anything of the like, but he's more and more convinced it is the path he should suggest to Stellan once he returns: it just feels... appropriate. With his friend's approval, that is in deed what they will do!



gambler1650 said:


> There are no portraits that can be found, but that's not surprising.  It's something only a few of the richest folk in town have ever had done.



(His sire has hung several upon the walls of his family's wizard tower; mostly small ones depicting famous ancestors mixed with legendary warriors and kings, but also one of himself in his glory days, with another of his wife beaming by his side...)

Ah well. Antares tries to ignore the pinching of his heart. Perhaps someone at the Watch office will know the good wife by sight? Or will know of someone who knows? (Inquiring directly of neighbors... might not be a wise idea at the moment, considering what they travel with? People could be so unpredictably touchy at times.) He heads back down, sheets in hand.



gambler1650 said:


> Once covered, and her body brought to the watch, a couple of soldiers are lounging in front of the barracks.  One waves jauntily to Stellan, but both seem to ignore Antares at first.



A floating bundle of white escorted by two dusty/sooty young men smelling faintly of smoke has attracted surprisingly little attention from the populace at large as well, strangely enough. One would have thought... But perhaps it is for the best? The gods smiling down on them at last? 

The young elf waits, but as Stellan does *not* take the lead, as expected, he turns a blinking, questioning eye his way.

_'Your baby,'_ mouthes the young man with a light-hearted shrug.

Ah. Well... Fair enough, 'tis true. Antares turns back to the milling guards, trying now to spot the grizzled features of *officer* Gregof, the man who seemed most inclined to listen to his 'cursed bell' story last night...

<If he spots him:
"A better day to you, officer Gregof. Might we - ah - Might we have a word? It - ah - it seems," How to even begin? "It seems as if, in rescuing a kidnapped girl, we might have uncovered some sort of possible threat to the town itself?" he finally says, looking somewhat sheepish.









*OOC:*


If he can't locate Gregof, Antares will ask the closest guard if they can be led to the highest-ranked officer present and will then say the above to him instead.

'Barracks'? Does this mean Ascadar has a complement of actual, full time soldiers/men of war (from out of town too?)? (Talking with Gregof, I was imagining a local boys militia (and hence going back home every night) -- mostly a part-time police force really). Are there serious threats from outside the town then? Are we a walled town by the way ('palisaded' would be more apt, I guess )?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2013)

*"We'll wait, the elf can fend himself down there, aye?" *The dwarf asks back to Mysthyr and Bosco


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 18, 2013)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"We'll wait, the elf can fend himself down there, aye?" *The dwarf asks back to Mysthyr and Bosco



"Elf? There was an elf? I don't recall any elf."


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Antares and Stellan*

Gregof is indeed in the area, stepping out from the barracks as he notices the odd gathering outside.  While the few townsfolk passed by on the way here did their best to NOT look curious, a couple of those within sight of the barracks are beginning to wander over.  Gregof looks the two young men up and down, "Hmmm, looks like you boys have been into something... And you're bringing what looks like a... body?"  The last is said after casting an eye to the sheeted corpse.  His eyebrows raised, he waits for the explanation and at Antares' beginning to describe the situation he notices the people beginning to move within earshot.  "Missing girl?  Perhaps we should best go inside."  He waves the two into the rough enclosure where a dozen or so cots are laid out.  One end of the room is free of cots, and has a small desk and chair.  Gregof sits at it, and there are no other chairs nearby.  "Now.  Would you like to start over?  Or from the beginning.  Are you talking about Anna?"  While he casts another gaze to the sheeted body, he seems content to wait for more information.









*OOC:*


The barracks are a relatively new element of Ascadar, built when the council decided to look to the security of the town with the departure of Eliaesel.  Simple, and more of a centralized place for the militia to meet and rest in between watches, than anything more grandiose.  A debate is currently undergoing whether to expand the area for more formal training than the current 'learn anything you can by watching or talking to other members of the militia' which has always been done in the past.


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Mysthyr, Muzdim, Bosco*

Carlog looks a bit confused by the interplay regarding the elf, and walks off muttering: "Adventurers..." after he settles the group in one of the side rooms.  Also open to the sky, the room is simple with a long bench against one wall.  Anna huddles beneath the clothing that protects her from the sun and waits.  A few minutes later, Elara sweeps into the room, followed by Carlog.  "This had better be good.  Mind you, right now the meeting is stuck with everyone going in circles, so I don't mind the break.  But it doesn't look good for me to not be there..."  She is a middle aged woman with crow's feet around her eyes and a slightly wrinkled cast to her skin.  She is also well tanned, with long blonde hair.  Then again, most followers of Pelor are well tanned...  She peers at the three adventurers, and focuses on Myst.  "Brother Mysthyr.  Bring me up to speed.  Emphasis on speed, if you please."









*OOC:*


Assuming he repeats the information already given...







"We will speak of these tunnels later.  In the meantime..." And she peers under Anna's hood, "Very odd.  And overly sensitive to light."  She pauses for a moment, murmuring something under her breath, and Mysthyr recognizes it as a prayer for guidance from Pelor.  Higher clerics are able to use it to determine if a course of action is likely to be helpful or harmful to an individual.  Elara mutters under her breath, "Well then my dear.." and then says, "Carlog, please close the roof overhead."  He leaves the room, and likely with the help of other acolytes, the roof overhead is pulled back over the side room and only the wall torches provide illumination.  Elara convinces Anna to remove the covering fabrics, and with Carlog back, says "Now.. this may sting a bit..."  She touches the holy symbol of the sun at her throat, murmurs a few words, and then sunlight seems to burst from the object, illuminating the young, shimmering skinned girl - who immediately shrieks in pain.  Elara's eyes narrow as if she wants to stop, but she keeps the light on the woman in spite of her writhing in obvious pain, wisps of something that appears smokelike rising from her skin.  Anna tries once to throw herself forward towards the door, but Elara is between her and it, and the light is stronger closer to the symbol.  Anna shrinks back, trying to press through the wall behind her.

Throughout, Elara continues to pray, "Pelor, with your light, drive the darkness from this young woman!"  It seems to take minutes, but in reality probably is less than 30 seconds long before Anna's shrieks become whimpers, and the smoke lessens.  Elara keeps the light on Anna for at least a full minute longer, by which time Anna is merely shivering.  "Anna?  We would like to keep you here for awhile longer.  We will send someone to bring your mother to us.  I think you should stay in sunlight the rest of today, and probably all of tomorrow."  Carlog makes his way back out of the room and the roof is withdrawn so that sun illuminates the room.  Anna blinks in the light, but otherwise seems mostly unaffected.  She replies, "That... That would be fine.  Oh.  Oh, thank you." She looks from Elara to the three adventurers, "Thank you so much."  Her voice breaks at the end.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 21, 2013)

"Is she cured? And let's say, hypothetically, there was a whole mess of Annas down there, could you cure all of them? What if the transformation had gone further?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 21, 2013)

*"So, what'ye gather from it?"* The dwarf asks Elara. *"We found a shimmering liquid in the tunnels as well, in fact, the gelatinous cube had it too. It was everywhere. Is it some kind of parasite? A transmutation concoction?"*


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 21, 2013)

"Is it worth any money?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 22, 2013)

*Antares and Stellan*



gambler1650 said:


> Gregof is indeed in the area, stepping out from the barracks as he notices the odd gathering outside.  While the few townsfolk passed by on the way here did their best to NOT look curious, a couple of those within sight of the barracks are beginning to wander over.  Gregof looks the two young men up and down, "Hmmm, looks like you boys have been into something... And you're bringing what looks like a... body?"  The last is said after casting an eye to the sheeted corpse.  His eyebrows raised, he waits for the explanation.



"Ah - yes - sadly enough this one... This one could not be saved." He tightens his grip on Former-Anna's hand and swallows, somewhat uncertain. Before facing the older man once more. "Truth be told - and in all fairness - there were... not inconsiderable complications in that-" _The beginning, start from the beginning or he will not understand a thing you say! _"Ah, so we of the Behenian Company were approached to find a missing girl, one Anna by name..."



gambler1650 said:


> At Antares' beginning to describe the situation Gregof notices the people beginning to move within earshot.  "Missing girl?  Perhaps we should best go inside."



The young elf blinkingly looks left, then right... "Should we?" he asks in the tone of one honestly wondering why this is so. "Would not the information be spread faster if everyone were to hear?"

<Response Gregof?>

<Wether this ends up being inside or out:


gambler1650 said:


> "Now.  Would you like to start over?  Or from the beginning.  Are you talking about Anna?"  While he casts another gaze to the sheeted body, he seems content to wait for more information.



"Oh no!" quickly reassures Antares. "I mean: yes, Anna was the girl we were to seek and find, at her mother's beset, but, no, this is not her -- though I too believed it was so for a short while. Ah... Perhaps if you saw for yourself instead?" With a kick at Stellan for *not helping at all*.

With Gregof's permission, the young mage glides Former-Anna's stiff form to a drifting rest atop the small oak desk <ground if outside>, her glow progressively fading once his hand breaks contact to instead worry at her covering. Finding the tucked-in edge after two tries, he peels back the improvised shroud from her face and upper shoulders...










*OOC:*


Thanks for the info on the barracks. Makes sense.


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Bosco, Muzdim, Myst*

Elara looks up at the three adventurers, eyes narrowing a bit as if seeing them for the first time.  Indeed, she had appeared solely focused on the young woman, who quite quickly closes her eyes and appears to enter a deep sleep.  Perhaps the healing drained her energy, and certainly Elara seems unsurprised by the result.

"Brother Myst... You have some odd companions.  You will tell me in more detail of what happened, but finding the lost one here has pleased Pelor."  She looks at Bosco as he asks his questions, and replies: "I do not know enough of what happened to her to guess what might result from a more advanced.. infection. I take it you encountered beings more changed?  I will say that the substance damaged her as it was drawn from her body, only an additional healing granted by Pelor kept her from visible damage, and her body is now resting from the strain.  I can't speculate if the damage caused to someone more infected could be offset by the healing, but I do also know that whatever the infection is, it sought to turn her into something mindless for a purpose unknown."

To the Dwarven cleric she seems amused as she answers, "I wonder what chance I would have of getting answers out of you if our positions were reversed.  But Pelor's light drives away the shadows, and as such, I reveal what I know.  I don't know precisely what was in Anna.  A substance, yes.  One that sought to change her - body and soul.  I sense the substance itself is wholly natural, but there was something... else.. that I sensed.  It had been strengthened, even corrupted, as if something else was using this substance for its own purposes.  What those are, I don't know."  She pauses, tilts her head, and then asks with directness to Muzdim, "And will you tell me where you found this young woman?  Where these tunnels are?"

She smiles slightly at Bosco's other question, and murmurs in an aside, "I would have no use for such a substance.  You perhaps, could find someone willing to pay, but their motives would almost certainly not be good.  It would best be destroyed."  And then she looks back at the dwarf.


----------



## gambler1650 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Antares and Stellan*

Once inside, as Gregof insists on, he replies to Antares, "Perhaps what you have to say will best be shared with all as soon as we know more.  Or perhaps it's best to keep people from gossiping, spreading wilder rumors and causing panic.  Most likely the answer is in between, but I will do what I can to prevent the second to ever occur.  Now then..." he says as Antares peels back the fabric.

His first response is an inhalation, "Where... where did you find... her?"  The second pause is almost as if he were trying to remember the person's name.  "And, what happened to her?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 28, 2013)

Elara said:
			
		

> "I wonder what chance I would have of getting answers out of you if our positions were reversed. But Pelor's light drives away the shadows, and as such, I reveal what I know.



*"Ah, but that's why I asked, sister." *the dwarf smiles broadly. 



			
				Elara said:
			
		

> "And will you tell me where you found this young woman? Where these tunnels are?"



*"That's hardly a secret worth keeping, several people know about it, even Anna here could tell you. The entrance is in the ruins of the burnt building." *the dwarf replies. Perhaps, if the situation would have been other, it is certain he would have treasured the secret.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 1, 2013)

*Antares and Stellan*

"Ah, well. She was ah... found below the burnt house three street down from the furrier?" Although 'found' seems an entirely inadequate concept in the circumstances! "Small, cramped tunnels worm their way beneath the wooden sidewalks there?" His eyes and breath animate with the incredible, still very immediate memories of it all: "In truth, strange creatures dwell within - at least one, huge, made of slimes as transparent as water, which we successfully battled; several pale as chalk and small as starving children - sharp of claw, these, and absent of eyes, and yet somehow with fell awareness of all that moved in the eternal darkness of the below? I theorize- Ah... There is a pale, silvery water there, Officer Gregof, that bleaches all living thing that it touches? When first we met her, she quickly retreated to a carven cave where stone altar had been raised to that water -- perhaps to worship? Perhaps to *produce*? I know not- but the runes carved there sang of chaos and... hunger? She was... leading(?) a group of the smaller, paler creatures that seemed intent on making a bound Anna into one of their own - through forced ingestion of the silvery waters." And now for the hardest part: "My... Ah... My companions felt her threatening - and I don't believe they truly felt, in their hearts, that she was... quite what she once had been; especially as the smaller creatures -the White Ones- were quite... aggressive in their protection of her? There was... a battle..." His expression says it all as he gently lowers the sheet back down, concealing Former-Anna's face once more...

He forces himself to continue, his tone remaining much subdued: "Anna was, we believe, taken to the temple of the Bright One for healing by our companions -- after three days in captivity she was... slightly silvery - but no more! - and sunlight seems to cure the transformation? At least when applied early..." An internal, heartfelt repetition of his earlier prayer for her safety -- though her mention has now stirred that unrest, that disquiet to the forefront of his heart... His wide, green eyes flip back up to officer Gregof's: "Perhaps, if you please, a messenger could be sent there, to inform of our own whereabouts and be informed in turn? (Myself and Stellan delayed, studying runes and altar while our companions rushed the maiden out as quick as they could.)"


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


So, we apparently may have lost Toric_Anderthain... He hasn't been on in awhile.  I sent a PM to see if he's still around.  We probably need to regroup shortly, and decide on next steps, but I'll give him til the end of the week to see if I get a response.  Will continue the RP currently going though.


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Muzdin and Bosco*

Elara smiles slightly again, though obviously genuinely, at the dwarf's words.  "You at least understand the value of not keeping secret what cannot be hidden for long.  This is... not the case.. with some others in your order."  Muzdin can probably guess the names of one or two of the people she refers to, mid-level clerics who would probably refuse to admit that the sky itself is blue as if no one else could see it.  She sighs softly, "I would talk more, but I think I need to return to the meeting.  Pelor's views must be represented..." she says the last with a touch of worry, and then to the human, dwarf, and halfling, "I may have more questions later.  Do what you will - Anna likely will sleep for some time, and I am sure her mother will be here soon to take care of her."  With that she begins to leave the room.









*OOC:*


If no one has any comments/questions for her, let me know what you would like to do now.  Pretty soon I will tally up the XP for this adventure.


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Antares and Stellan*

Gregof listens carefully, eyebrows raising at times at the elf's more fantastic descriptions of the events.  He looks to Stellan for confirmation once in awhile, and receiving simple nods from the young man, he keeps quiet until the end.

"Well.  Quite the... adventure."  He frowns, "I'm not sure what should be done.  Do you think you have explored the full range of the tunnels?"  Another frown and he continues talking as if to himself: "Probably not.. after all, those creatures had to come from somewhere..."  He casts a troubled eye to the dead woman.  "Wait.  The burnt house.. She does look familiar.  Could it be... Yes.  This was the wife in that house.  Quiet, both her and her husband.  Hard workers, but I'm not even sure I ever knew their names.  Was there any sign of a man that might have been him?"

He nods to Antares' last comments, "Sure.  I'll send someone."  He pokes his head out briefly and gives the request, and one of the members of the militia heads down the street towards Pelor's temple.

Gregof comes back inside, and looks expectantly at Antares, waiting the answer to his question...


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Muzdin and Bosco*

Given the time frame, we can say that the young man from the militia finds his way to you, and informs you as to Antares and Stellan's whereabouts.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 5, 2013)

Bosco begins figuring out how to spend all his money, including investing in safe and luxurious travel to a location without a creepy transmuting pool under his feet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 5, 2013)

*"Lets go to the elf then."* The dwarf says, grabbing Bosco by the edge of his shirt, and dragging the dreamy thief outside, after the militiaman.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 5, 2013)

*Stellan and Antares*



gambler1650 said:


> "Well.  Quite the... adventure."  He frowns, "I'm not sure what should be done.  Do you think you have explored the full range of the tunnels?"  Another frown and he continues talking as if to himself: "Probably not.. after all, those creatures had to come from somewhere..."



"True. Quite true," nods Antares in agreement. He had had the same thought! "We saw no signs of habitation, and at least three of the branching paths went unexplored this day: One the main tunnel out of the well, one the right branch of the Y after we encountered the gelatinous creature, the last a small crawlway in the first pool room where first we encountered Former-Anna..." And who knows what crevice and half-hidden path they overlooked in their quick foray? The White Ones can crawl up walls, after all... "I could draw you and your officers a map if it would be useful?" Dearly hoping not to have to return there himself...









*OOC:*


Antares will draw a simple map if requested, looking a bit embarrassed when he has to borrow ink (and by the crusty red stains at the end of his quill). 








gambler1650 said:


> He casts a troubled eye to the dead woman.  "Wait.  The burnt house.. She does look familiar.  Could it be... Yes.  This was the wife in that house.  Quiet, both her and her husband.  Hard workers, but I'm not even sure I ever knew their names.  Was there any sign of a man that might have been him?"



"Sadly no... Unless he was one of the small ones...?" He swallows, a thought having just occurred; his voice goes somewhat squeaky as he voices it: "Or one of the two skeletons?" Somewhat horrifyingly, that seems the likeliest of possibilities. "The... gelatinous beast was... digesting a skeleton that might have once been a man of average height," he expounds when the bearded guard frowns his way. "And there was too a small pile of burnt bone chips and coins in a latter passagewa-" Ugh: gelatinous beast spoors?! He shares a horrified look with Stellan: that too seems... nauseatingly likely now that he thinks about it. He resists an urgent need to wipe/scrape his hands clean on robes and edge of desk, though he can't help holding them stiff and far away from contact with his person: "Perhaps water to clean ourselves?" he begs, eyes now even wider than usual.

<As he does so:
"Ah, I hesitate to ask, officer, but were not burnt bodies found in that house after the fire passed through that first time?" The rumours certainly talked of such. '_Charcoaled_' was in fact the termed bandied about at the time...

<Response Gregof?>

"Too, we have this drawing of the runes," he says when he's feeling a little more himself, carefully drawing out and unfurling the parchment in question from the case at his waist. "This," a finger hovering over the central symbol, not touching even as emerald eyes look up, hopeful, "seems to be the origin, the pulsing center of it all... Is it at all familiar to you?"

<Response Gregof?>

"And then we have the... the goodwife's belongings, that she kept at her waist all this time... With your permission?" By the shine of his eyes he's caught in the excitement of the puzzle solving now, the show-and-tell of skillfully gathered disparate clues, the siren song of solutions calling from just beyond the next horizon...









*OOC:*


I figure Muzdim and Bosco could come in as they are begining to look through the content of the purse?


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gregof frowns thoughtfully, "It's true.  We did find two bodies in the fire.  Both were severely misshapen and as you said, charcoaled.  Size and shape were difficult to determine... but we assumed they were the couple.  It appears that perhaps.." and he looks at the still body again, "we were mistaken."

He absently points over to a basin of water in a corner of the room.  "I wouldn't drink from that, and it's probably not overly clean - but likely cleaner than where you've been."

When Antares pulls out the rune he frowns, and then shrugs, "No.  Can't say I have seen that.  You might check with wizards or priests."

In the meantime, Muzdin (and Bosco if he wishes to - otherwise let me know where you plan to go), arrives just as the pouch is about to be gone through.  Mysthyr was accosted by Carlog as the others were about to leave, asking for help with a blessing requested of one of the congregation.  







*OOC:*


When he returns, he can rejoin the group...







The results are somewhat disappointing perhaps on initial viewing.  9 gold pieces, a small gem that has a translucent green appearance, and a small scroll of paper, about a finger's length and twice as wide.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 8, 2013)

*"So"* Muzdim says, taking his hands to his broad hips.* "What else did ye find down there elf?"*


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 9, 2013)

*Antares and Stellan*



gambler1650 said:


> He absently points over to a basin of water in a corner of the room.  "I wouldn't drink from that, and it's probably not overly clean - but likely cleaner than where you've been."



That's likely a long list indeed, though it's the smell that most bothers Antares: he can barely perceive it *now*, but he's heard it said it's near impossible to get out of fabric once settled! "Our thanks, truly, from both of us." The imagined horror of the spoors he sets to rinsing from his skin, face and hair with considered gusto.



gambler1650 said:


> Gregof frowns thoughtfully, "It's true.  We did find two bodies in the fire.  Both were severely misshapen and as you said, charcoaled.  Size and shape were difficult to determine... but we assumed they were the couple.  It appears that perhaps.." and he looks at the still body again, "we were mistaken."



"Ah," the young elf looks even un-happier than he did before, if possible. He steps aside to give Stellan access to the water even as he wipes at himself with a rough towel, "Scuffles and lamps knocked over, two that were above brought below... Does that not seem to suggest some sort of -ah- concerted... attack, perhaps, officer Gregof?" He's distinctly uncomfortable with the idea. That the unknown might just reach up without warning and consume any that happen to stand above at the time, unknowing... (He'd somehow always imagined that Anna had fallen through, perhaps been found later? But what if the White Ones have been more... active in their recruitment than he thought?) "If I might be so bold, have there perhaps been... other disappearances in that area before? In other areas of fair Ascadar?" 

<Response Gregof?>



gambler1650 said:


> When Antares pulls out the rune he frowns, and then shrugs, "No.  Can't say I have seen that.  You might check with wizards or priests."



Antares smiles, relieved: "So no one has reported this sign before?" That is, at last, good news, reduces the scale of that dread symbol to something they might yet be able to shrug off with basic precautions, now that they know? "And yes, if you will let us we would be most grateful if we could study it more fully? I- The Behenian Company knows of certain scholars that might give enlightened opinion on this very subject." Teacher Dysare, for one, and perhaps the high-priestess of Mysthyr's order?


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 9, 2013)

*All save Mysthyr*



Voda Vosa said:


> *"So"* Muzdim says, taking his hands to his broad hips.* "What else did ye find down there elf?"*



"Hm?" Antares looks up from his avid contemplation of officer Gregof's desk and smiles wide upon seeing both the irascible dwarf and a pouting Bosco <I assume > at the door of the guard barracks. He hesitates for a moment, then strides out and hugs them both - his touch light, as usual - as if they had been parted for weeks instead of hours.

"So you survived after all," he says, looking down into Muzdin's dark eyes after he's straightened.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 13, 2013)

*"Of course I did Elf. We took the girl to the temple. Turns out that if we had tried to cure the other thing we smashed its head in, she would have probably die. Go figure eh? I was right." *The dwarf smiles, and pats the elf in the shoulders. *"Look alive Antares, and tell me what you've found out digging down there. I'm dying to know now that there's no legion of wall crawling monsters at my back."*


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 15, 2013)

*All save Mysthyr*

The young mage looses some of his smile: "Truly? But sunlight cured my hand most fully and completely... and how is young Anna then? Is she well?" He blinks, looking somewhat worried: perhaps things are not as easy as they seemed when he and Stellan first exited the well?

<Response Muzdin?>

"Ah, this is officer Gregof, who's in charge of this most peculiar case. And of course you remember Former-Anna?" This with a careful gesture towards the white-shrouded figure recumbent on the officer's desk -- a gentle (and probably futile) prod at the dwarf's ever-absent manners, they being in the presence of 'that thing' he so casually mentioned... "These are two of the other members of our Company, officer: Bosco Bracegirdle, ah - treasurer emeritus, and Muzdin Stonehand, sometimes follower of the dwarven God of Kept Secrets... When he is not asking others to reveal their own, of course." He's smiling though, robbing the comment of much of its venom: it *is* good to see them both! "We were - yes - We were just investigating the belongings of Former-Anna." 

Another grand gesture at the desk behind which sits the grizzled, bearded form of the officer, on the only chair available in the entire barracks. The two new arrivals can now see that, in addition to Former-Anna's body, a large piece of parchment has been unfurled on the desk's farthest corner, its surface covered in compact runes writ in dark red ink. In front of the parchment, some of them holding it open, rests a series of items: a deflated, beat up pouch with the remnant of a sigil embroidered on it - dusty, torn, perhaps a tree -, it is still connected to a fairly fine belt which they recognize as that formerly worn by the female creature; 9 gold pieces in a small, half-scattered pile, a small translucent green gem, and a small scroll of paper, about a finger's length and twice as wide complete the set.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2013)

*"Turns out that it depends on how much time have you been exposed. If it were not for the curative wards and spells, and the intervention of Pelor himself, I might venture to say; Purging Anna without killing her would have been impossible. I reckon 'dirt teeth' there wouldn't have been any luckier than she was. At least the sword is faster than the flames."* Muzdim says, proving the elf's point of his lack of manners. He nods to the officer, and wonders towards the items.* "What are these glyphs? Have you decipher them?"* the dwarf asks, and looks at them casually, although his analytic eye tries to recognize the meaning.

_OOC: What should I roll for recognizing the content of the scroll? I also don't remember where I put my character sheet, and also lost the list of spells in my secret stone!_


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 15, 2013)

*All but Mysthyr, who from the sounds of it will be rejoining us soon...*

*sounds of dice rolling behind a virtual DM screen as everyone comes into the room*

Gregof listens quietly as the others arrive, and the conversation between them all begins.  When Muzdim moves towards the table, he sees the sigil (which he doesn't recognize), the coins and the scroll.  The scroll has yet to be unrolled, but to both Antares' and the dwarven cleric's eyes, it appears to be of high quality paper.  Stellan moves back from the table to give Muzdin (and Bosco) more room.  Gregof's attention is also drawn back to the table and he mutters, "Wasn't there also a gem of some kind?"  The gem is missing...


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 16, 2013)

*All but Mysthyr*



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Turns out that it depends on how much time have you been exposed. If it were not for the curative wards and spells, and the intervention of Pelor himself, I might venture to say; Purging Anna without killing her would have been impossible. I reckon 'dirt teeth' there wouldn't have been any luckier than she was. At least the sword is faster than the flames."* Muzdim says, proving the elf's point of his lack of manners.



"Oh, so it *is* possible," concludes Antares with a partially restored smile, having (most irritatingly, in Muzdin's opinion <I'm going to assume >) fully noted the use of _'I might venture to say' _and knowing the dwarf's usual propensity for pessimism (and things that make him right). "And Anna is well?" The smile is now fully back in place: "That is indeed good news. I am going to venture that Brother Myst is with her? Oh, my apologies: this is officer Gregof, who's in charge of " [etc]



Voda Vosa said:


> Muzdin nods to the officer, and wonders towards the items.* "What are these glyphs? Have you decipher them?"* the dwarf asks, and looks at them casually, although his analytic eye tries to recognize the meaning.




Antares jumps in, fairly gushing enthusiasm now that they are in his domain of expertise: "Well, no - not so far - but - these are the runes that were carved above the stone altar, you remember?" As if it wasn't but an hour's past. He gestures excitedly to this and that part of the scroll as he speaks, as if it were map to an unknown country, and they adventurers planning a foray:  "There was a - a most definite sense of... hunger? in its song -- very chaotic and most wrenching, like - like a wild torrent, with teeth? Very sharp here and here, and a little muffled, but also larger here? A strange eddy in this section, which- But all of it sang and flowed and danced around this symbol a little to sinister of center. Here. You see it? The five fold star with lines that seem to touch but don't, seem straight but are truly, abnormaly curved? That! That is the core of this watery country, the moon that pulses at-"



gambler1650 said:


> Gregof listens quietly as the others arrive, and the conversation between them all begins.  When Muzdim moves towards the table, he sees the sigil (which he doesn't recognize), the coins and the scroll.  The scroll has yet to be unrolled, but to both Antares' and the dwarven cleric's eyes, it appears to be of high quality paper.  Stellan moves back from the table to give Muzdin (and Bosco) more room.  Gregof's attention is also drawn back to the table and he mutters, "Wasn't there also a gem of some kind?"  The gem is missing...



The young elven mage abruptly stops, looks down, then has to prevent both his hands from rubbing at his face, hard... Instead he extends one of those hands sideways, palm open, without looking: "Bosco, please?" There is actual pleading in his voice.

[sblock=If Bosco hesitates or denies]"If you don't have it, then there is sadly the matter of fair and equal separation of all those coins you gathered down there that I have yet to mention?" His hand is still there, even if it has wilted somewhat -- is wilting still...[/sblock]










*OOC:*


Toric has PMed you then? Good news! And I see Whizbang is still active.


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 17, 2013)

Stellan looks sharply over at Bosco, "Seriously?  Bosco, c'mon.  This kind of crap will get us into trouble here.  It's one thing when we're out and about in hostile areas, but here?" 

Gregof clears his throat and speaks up, sounding somewhat embarrassed... "Begging your pardon Master Elf, but I was watching the half... I mean, Bosco, since he came into the room."  He doesn't elaborate further as to why there might be embarrassment in his voice.  "I'm pretty sure he didn't take it."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 18, 2013)

The dwarf seems surprised, although it is not clear if it is because it wasn't Bosco who stole the gem, or if it was because someone beat him to it.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 18, 2013)

*Eliminating the Obvious*

"Truly?" Antares blushes some in confusion and embarrassment.

"I... will apologize most flatly if you help find the thief?" he tries, unable to look Bosco directly in the eye quite yet. But truly, who better to outwit- whom? There is no one else in the room, and he can't at all believe Stellan or officer Gregof- And Master Stonehand, besides being by his side the whole time, would have sought to disappear the tiny scroll, would he not, as the most important source of potential knowledge...? 

He still can't quite believe it, actually, tentatively poking the empty spot on the desk where he is sure he laid the tiny green gem not that many heartbeats ago, puzzled eyebrows raised high! Nothing but the tactile reality of a scratched wooden surface under questing fingers <I'm going to assume?>. "A mystery most.. sudden, and incomprehensible," he mumbles, amazed, before straightening and turning fully towards his sometimes friend, head cocked slightly to the side, face serious below the flowing, bi-coloured hair... "Will you help, Bo?" 










*OOC:*


Just for confirmation, *does* he touch only desk, Gambler (i.e. the gem hasn't turned invisible, slid under something else on the desk and/or fallen into some unseen crack or something)?





"Could it have rolled under the desk, perhaps dislodged by a careless gesture when I went to greet you, or blown away by freakish gust none here even felt?" He knows he is reaching for straws - no - dandelion seed on the wind, but yet, with Stellan helping on his side, can't help squatting down, one hand to the floor, and at least going through the motions of actually checking -- behind, under, Stellan even scraping his dagger into possible gaps between the floorboards (with maybe a bit too much enthousiasm?).









*OOC:*


If the desk could hide something underneath, Antares will levitate it up so Muzdin and/or one of the others can check?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 19, 2013)

*"Alright, close this place up, right now. We've got ourselves a wolf among the shepherds themselves. Everyone empty their stuff here on the desk, and I mean everyone."* Muzdim orders, and leads with the example, putting his stuff on the desk, even his precious black orb; luckily, only Antares would be expert enough to unearth its secrets, and he could not study it long enough with oh so many other things going on. It was even more pleasant to hide a secret in plain sight. 
The dwarf cast his gaze to the door, to see if there is anyone sneaking out.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 19, 2013)

"Who, ME?"

Bosco turns out his pockets with an air of wounded innocence. After all, all his booty from their earlier misadventure has already been stashed and he had no need to steal from these folks -- especially since they seemed likely to go and get themselves killed soon enough, allowing him to take what he needed for funeral expenses and his trouble at that point.

The halfling lights one of his dampest, stinkiest, smokiest cigars and paces around the room, blowing the smoke into the darker corners as he wanders, wounded. (And looking in all the spots he'd hide, or stash a gem, if it HAD been him.)


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 19, 2013)

*All but Mysthyr*

_OOC: I'm going to assume this occurs after the "Eliminating the Obvious" bit, right?_



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Alright, close this place up, right now. We've got ourselves a wolf among the shepherds themselves. Everyone empty their stuff here on the desk, and I mean everyone."* Muzdim orders, and leads with the example, putting his stuff on the desk, even his precious black orb; luckily, only Antares would be expert enough to unearth its secrets, and he could not study it long enough with oh so many other things going on. It was even more pleasant to hide a secret in plain sight.
> The dwarf cast his gaze to the door, to see if there is anyone sneaking out.



Antares carefully sets aside Former-Anna's other belongings, in plain sight of all but separate (after making sure all that remain still.. remains, for now), and then does the same, though _his_ list is somewhat longer. First is his belt pouch, with beeswax candles, colourful pieces of chalk, an oddly-shaped pebble of flint, loose coins in silver and copper, a tiny toy bow and the score of tiny arrows that go with it - tied with golden-ended blue string and complicated knots -, a small, thin book smelling faintly of smoke, and a red ruby. 

(He blushes slightly, having completely forgotten these two in the excitement of the retelling! "Oh, we found this one down in the tunnels; in what likely was the lair of the slime beast... Should you want to keep it, officer? I don't believe it to be magical." He doesn't sound like the decision matters to him one way or the other. And indeed it mostly doesn't... Though it is a fairly pretty gem. And a memento of his first shared martial victory?

<Response Gregof?>)

Second is his colourful scrollcase, from which he extracts in turn spare parchment sheets of finest quality, his long white quill, the blown-glass ink bottle that now contains a sample of the silvery water, and last, and most carefully laid down indeed, the parchment nest that presently cradles Jorgen's demon bell... And, aside from what he wears and the sword at his belt, that is all. <I'm going to assume >

He turns to look at Stellan, Bosco and officer Gregof, expectant...










*OOC:*


What did Muzdin put on the table besides the orb (and, I'm guessing, his throwing axes), VV? Antares is a curious fellow by nature, as you know, always cataloguing. 













*OOC:*




Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> After all, all his booty from their earlier misadventure has already been stashed



Up to Gambler, of course, but I don't think this has been described, Whizbang, or has had opportunity to happen if it has and I missed it?


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 20, 2013)

A couple of OOC notes.. and then will try to do the IC update tomorrow.  Busy the past few days! 

Antares doesn't feel anything on the desk when he touches it other than the wood... The desk is high enough (and really more of a table than a desk, so it can be looked under easily enough) to not need to lift it to see under it.

And Bosco shouldn't have had time yet to stash the goods from the adventure yet, as he went to Pelor with Myst and Muzdin and then came here.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 20, 2013)

... I referenced it several times and thought it was a done deal.


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 20, 2013)

Whizbang, please if you don't mind, provide the links to the posts that support your position.  I can't go back through today on it, but will do so tomorrow and re-evaluate.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 21, 2013)

Meh, I guess I didn't get to do it. It's just been on my mind since February 13. 

464, 484, 500.


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


I need everyone to make a D20 die roll.















*OOC:*


Ok, so Whizbang, if you could give Bosco's reactions in light of the change in his status (or at least the status of what he's carrying), please do.







Gregof raises an eyebrow at being ordered around by Muzdin.  Yes, he's a cleric, but certainly not one of high standing in the human community at least in Ascadar.  But he shrugs his shoulders and smiles slightly, emptying his pockets onto the table.  A few sterlings, a small wooden ball small enough to fit in his hand, and two keys which he leaves conspicuously near him and on a clear area of the table.  He watches the table more than the other people but asks Muzdin.  "Does that satisfy you?"

Stellan also rummages through his pockets and puts items onto the table, and pulls out the pockets so that they can be seen, and looks around at the others and their efforts to show what they have.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2013)

*"Good, its a fine achievement to be able to trust one another."* the cleric states, while still eyeing those who have not put their stuff on the desk.

_a 2_


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 21, 2013)

All eyes turn to Bosco... <I'm going to assume >


_OOC: 1d20=10. As average as average can be._

*Edit= *Oh, and what can Antares tell about that wooden ball of Gregof's, Gambler? Do they have stress-releiving squeeze toys in this period?  He'll also take note of the keys (size, colour, maker and other markings, etc); at least what he can tell without actually picking them up or stepping any closer than he already is.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 22, 2013)

Bosco, who honestly can't remember everything he's put in his pockets -- occupational hazard -- empties them onto the table.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 23, 2013)

"Did we gather all that in the underground?" marvels the elf at the pile of scorched and discoloured coinage... "And yet... No green gem?" <I'm going to assume?> If it has not fallen, is not invisible and none of them have it on their person... 

He glances back at Muzdin, the originator of the idea.










*OOC:*


Does Anatares know any stories about vanishing gems, Gambler? (and the ways of making them re-appear, of course )


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 25, 2013)

No green gem is present on the table.

[sblock=Muzdin]You notice that as Stellan pulls his pockets out, one of his hands remains closed, and stays that way when it drops to his side.  Having done similar things with your stone, it sure looks like he's palming something.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 25, 2013)

"Now, if everyone is satisfied ..."

Bosco begins putting as much treasure as he can into his sacks and bags. Thinking about burying this loot as soon as he can, he might _accidentally_ take a little bit more than he originally put out on the table.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 25, 2013)

*"Not so fast. Hand it over Stellan; you are a fool if you think you can trick ol' Muzdim. You've kept your pal closed hiding something, that ain't no secret for the priest of secrets, lad." *


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 25, 2013)

The usually voluble elf can only manage much widened eyes and a slackened jaw this time, so unexpected is this development! (Only years of practice allow him to distractedly, almost sub-consciously position a defensive forearm across the table when Bosco's 'gathering' inevitably begins to shift towards possessions not presently his own...) 

"Stellan?" he tentatively questions, head tilted to the side, as there _must be_ an explanation!

<Response Stellan?>









*OOC:*


Antares is distracted, so I think you could very well pilfer things across the "barrier" with a pick-pocket roll or the like if you want, Whizbang? 













*OOC:*


By the by, Gambler or Whizbang, just how many coins *did* Bosco put on the table...? And did Antares spot anything that used to belong to somebody else in there?


----------



## gambler1650 (Mar 29, 2013)

*OOC:*


Responding to two questions of Antares...







Gregof shakes his head a bit bemused, when asked whether he would like to keep the red ruby colored gem... "No, I don't see any reason to take it..."  And Antares is unsure of what the wooden ball is.. it's not a common sight around town, but it's certainly the right size to fit in the man's palm easily...









*OOC:*


Total couns that Bosco put on the table: 190 GP, 91 SP.  There's nothing else added to the table that shouldn't be there from the point of view of Antares.















*OOC:*


Bosco: If you want to take something, feel free to look through the thread to see what was placed... and attempt to take something (or somethings) specific... With a D20 roll if you please...







Stellan stammers for a moment, then straightens up and looks directly at Antares, "Come on Antares.  You know me.  I wouldn't take anything."  He starts edging towards the door, but with Muzdin there he can't slip by, and stops just out of range.  He shudders for a moment, and then his free hand drops to the haft of his spear.  Gregof stands up from the desk, his hand dropping to his sword, and he appears to be about to call out to the militia outside.

[sblock=Antares]You've known Stellan a long time.  He's definitely not acting normally, and you've never once seen him steal something.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 29, 2013)

Bosco draws his weapon.

"I've always found that innocent men declare themselves so unarmed."


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 31, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> Gregof shakes his head a bit bemused, when asked whether he would like to keep the red ruby colored gem... "No, I don't see any reason to take it..."



Antares nods his heartfelt thanks. It will make a fine memento; and some magics, it is said, might benefit from the addition of such? Fine possibilities all... "The booklet next to it I uncovered in the desk of the master of the house? A diary, I had hoped, but mostly a ledger of sorts, I fear -- though the queer breaking of the well's cover is in fact mentioned a day before the flames of tragedy swept through that unlucky abode?" he explains as he simultaneously empties the content of his colourful scrollcase onto the desk. "I had hoped to peruse the information within in greater details later this day, perhaps after the missing gem is found?" Should it ever be found, of course... 









*OOC:*


I'm going to assume a do-what-you-will shrug here unless he answers otherwise? 








Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Bosco draws his weapon.
> 
> "I've always found that innocent men declare themselves so unarmed."



The elf's tall, robed form almost instinctively inserts itself between the three -- though, perhaps strangely, his unarmed hands are held out first and foremost towards halfling and, most importantly, guard captain: "Please, a moment before anything rash?" he pleads, rather desperately. "_Please_?"

<Assuming he gets it:
His widened emerald eyes are now on Stellan's tense form - the slight tremble in the young human's coiled muscles (Emotion?), the white-knuckled grip on what he sought to hide - and an answering tremble begins at the corners of his jaw before he gets it under control. There is no controlling the thunderous beatings of heart though: "I- I fear Bo is right, in this particular case. But you are right as well," he quickly amends, "we *are* your friends, Stellan- Your very best friends. *I* am your friend..." If it is not curse magic (and the pouch did not sing back in the cave, did it, when he had ears to ear? (Or was it so faint compared to the wild symphony of the runes that he missed it even as it hung there at his waist? Perhaps the worst mistake of his young life if so?) But he touched it, didn't he, that green of envy and discord, as he took it out of Former-Anna's bag? And felt... nothing, not the least shred of compulsion whatsoever), then- then Stellan is just being Stellan right now, the courageous, noble, foolhardy Stellan he's always known. 

Antares wets dry lips. "If this continues, I- I fear the whole of the guards outside will become inextricably involved, that words will fly on the winds of fair Ascadar, from mouth to ears, never to be taken back, that- *We* here can keep the matter close to our hearts, Stellan - you know it deep within your own - discuss it amongst ourselves, see what is best to do for all concerned, all those *we* care deeply about... Let us _help_. Let us be your friends... Please?" 

In his eyes, earnest sincerity mix with a touch of puzzled, hurt incomprehension. Typically Antares.

<Response Stellan?>









*OOC:*


Antares will nonetheless look hard for any sign of magical possession, beforehand and as he speaks.... Anything, Gambler?


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 1, 2013)

Stellan seems to tremble again for a moment, eyes darting to the side back towards Gregof, who himself is frozen for a moment by Antares' plea.  And then there's the clattering sound of the green gem hitting the floor, bouncing twice, and then rolling to a stop.  Stellan almost convulsively pulls his hand back from the spear haft, eyes wide.  "What... what in the name of the gods is wrong with me."

[sblock=Antares]As you watch Stellan, when he looks back towards Gregof, you realize that he's not looking at Gregof.  He's looking at the desk.  After Bosco's attempt to shovel his (and possibly more) stuff back into his bags, the table's contents are a bit more scattered, but the items taken from pockets after the theft are mostly there except for the coins, and from priot to the theft, everything is still there.  The tiny scroll, the parchment with the duplicated runes, and the belt pouch and belt.[/sblock]

[sblock=Muzdin]Will drag up the character sheet... The spells on the stone are - Protection From Evil, Cure Light Wounds, Read Languages.  You have already used the item for it's once per day spell - Protection From Evil in the final fight...[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 2, 2013)

"Sticky fingers, I'd say. It's been known to happen."

Bosco kicks the gem away from Stellan, over toward Muzdin.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 4, 2013)

*"Hmm"* mutters the dwarf, and retrieves a thick leather glove, with which he picks up the gem. *"Lets see what we have here..."* 

The dwarf attempts to identify the gem, and whatever information he can gather about the craftsmanship behind it.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 4, 2013)

"Ah." On his side of things the tall elf blinks, seemingly chagrined he's guessed so completely wrong: "So I take it the gem *doesn't* have meaning for those you care about, would care to protect?" He's nonetheless crossed the steps that once separated them, to now lay a hand on his friend's shoulder -- less like comfort, it seems, and yet more like an anchor in the passing storm, a connection to the world that _is_. 

<Response Stellan?>

And then, like a delayed switch, part of him finally works out the direction of Stellan's darting eyes: not Gregof at all, as he first thought, but the table itself. He's looking at the desk? After Bosco's attempt to shovel his (and possibly more) stuff back into his bags, the table's contents are a bit more scattered, granted, but the items taken from pockets after the theft are mostly there except for the coins, and from prior to the theft, everything is still there. The tiny scroll, the parchment with the duplicated runes, and the belt pouch and belt. What...?

Antares tenses, also suddenly remembering what they were doing *just prior to the theft's discovery*! 

"Ah...? Officer...?" He begins, softly yet arms still tensed, as if fearing his words will awaken... something if he speaks them just a dram too loudly. "Could you, perhaps, lightly and most carefully flip the runed parchment over, that the runes be fully covered and hidden from sight?" Another thought: "If you would avoid looking at them directly as you do so, that would probably be for the best as well...?"

Leaning to look at Stellan's face, once the deed is done <Assuming that it is, of course >: "Is that... better?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 4, 2013)

"Next time, let's find a magical gem that renders the possessor mute."


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 5, 2013)

Gregof looks confused for a moment, and then can't help but instinctively glance at the table - as one might react if one sees a spider or snake out of the corner of his eye.  He looks away again, and then reaches out to do as Antares asks.  "Sorcery then..." he says with a slight shakiness to his tone that seems out of place in the solidly built man.

Stellan shakes his head once or twice, and then nods, but adds, "The.. desire to steal the gem broke before he flipped the parchment.  But.. something about the pattern.  I kept seeing it in my mind, working at trying to follow the lines to their ends even when I felt that I was doing things that I shouldn't."  He glances back over his shoulder at the spear, and shudders, "I was _this_ close to pulling this and attacking.  I.. I think I need a drink."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 5, 2013)

_Nothing on the gem?_


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


Sorry, knew I forgot something!







[sblock=Voda Vosa]The gem is well made, certainly not by any of the evil humanoid races that you're aware of, unless something is strange.  It may not be dwarven level craftsmanship, but examples similar to it can be seen on some of the well to do members of Ascadar.  The overall value is probably somewhere between 60 - 120 GP.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 6, 2013)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> "Next time, let's find a magical gem that renders the possessor mute."



"Later, Bo," vaguely dismisses Antares, so concentrated is he on what is happening at the table.



gambler1650 said:


> Gregof looks confused for a moment, and then can't help but instinctively glance at the table - as one might react if one sees a spider or snake out of the corner of his eye.  He looks away again, and then reaches out to do as Antares asks.  "Sorcery then..." he says with a slight shakiness to his tone that seems out of place in the solidly built man.




The young mage nods grim confirmation before leaning in to look at Stellan's face: "Is that... better?" 



gambler1650 said:


> Stellan shakes his head once or twice, and then nods, but adds, "The.. desire to steal the gem broke before he flipped the parchment.  But.. something about the pattern.  I kept seeing it in my mind, working at trying to follow the lines to their ends even when I felt that I was doing things that I shouldn't."  He glances back over his shoulder at the spear, and shudders, "I was _this_ close to pulling this and attacking.  I.. I think I need a drink."



Antares looks to the bearded guard questioningly...

<Does Gregof have spirits on site, is what he's asking?>

"You didn't though... attack us. You overcame it on your own, Stellan. It could not -ah- It could not get the better of you, whatever it was." As it, indirectly yet oh so easily, got the better of Bo... But that is a concern for another time. "Here, sit and steady your nerves, and I will remain by your side for now?" This with a guiding gesture towards the edge of the nearest cot?

Once Stellan is settled <in whatever way he ends up being settled>, Antares by his side, the young elf looks to the others, concern etched on his sensitive features. "I... My deepest apologies. I had hoped that modifying a single stroke from the design would be enough to disarm, render meek and flat the lines that... Yet parts of it obviously retained fell potency, that its mere concept could exert this much influence..." It is... an impressive if terrifying feat! Thoughts swirl and congregate like clouds across his face... "Or could it be the runes had outside help? That the attention of the five-fold star entity has now turned this way, attracted by the breaking of her servant's circle? The runes... they do have a component of... funneling, focusing, concentrating? Could they have served not only to produce the silver essence, but as a gateway to that watery entity above the altar, that it might look through them to its servants, influence, and perhaps even be summoned, in whole or in part?" He is obviously not liking where his thoughts are taking him, to a place seemingly filled with even more horror than even he had first thought upon experiencing the dread tunnels below... He shudderingly turns away from them and forcibly tries to concentrate on perhaps more grounded matters: "Did you feel anything during the experience, Stellan? Were there specific demands or needs? Words? Images perhaps?" The hand still on Stellan's back communicates his apology for having to bring up that distressing subject so soon -- at all, even.... And yet they must know!

<Response Stellan?>

"And what of the gem itself, master Stonehand?" he then inquires, for he's rarely, if ever, seen the dwarven one actually *volunteer* information. Requests have to be made, knowledge has to, at least, be sought... A sentiment the young mage is not entirely opposed to, granted.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 7, 2013)

*"The gem is well made, not dwarven level craftsmanship though. I remember seen similar pieces on the most uptight ass members of Ascadar."* the dwarf replies. *"I don't know if this thing actually possesses any sort of magical enchantment on it. It could certainly be an adequate recipient though."*


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 8, 2013)

"I do not believe it holds any magics," confirms Antares, communicating his reasoning from earlier. "Though it does beg the question of whence such an item could have come..."  he concludes. Who were these people who lived in the house? (They knew so little about them, not even a name.) Were they, for an example, richer than their dwelling would seem to indicate? "A family heirloom, perhaps?" Or did it truly come from _after_?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2013)

*"There were a lot of those white buggers, it could have belonged to any of them."* the dwarf points out.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 9, 2013)

"Ah? And yet the husband as well had a small gem -- the ruby, there on the table." Assuming he was truly the man who was eaten by the beast of slime. "And quite a full purse," he adds, remembering. "Is that not a strange coincidence?" He really must read the man's ledger, where likely such a large sum would have been recorded in some way or ways, one would hope. As to the gems: "Perhaps -ah- Perhaps one of the gem-cutters or gem-sellers in town would be able to recognize them -- the cut, the brilliance, the size and impurities marring...?" 

This is clearly not his domain of expertise.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 10, 2013)

*"Perhaps, but most of those details might have been lost depending on the time these were exposed by one side to the acid of the gelatinous cube, and on the other, rubbing against metal coins."* the dwarf explains. *"But I grant you that it might be worth to try."*


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gregof, looking slightly bemused again, shakes his head.  "Nothing for Stellan's thirst.. He'll have to find something at the tavern later."

Stellan's answer to Antares is somewhat slow, and he's obviously being careful to try to remember everything he can.  "I'm not sure, Antares.  I just remember looking at it, and then my mind was focused on following the pattern - which I could see, even when I wasn't looking at it any more.  Though I felt like I had to glance at the original once in awhile to compare my mental image an it.  And even though I picked up the gem, and threatened attacking.. I was still working on the pattern in my mind.  Like it kept me from paying attention to what I was doing."


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 12, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> Stellan's answer to Antares is somewhat slow, and he's obviously being careful to try to remember everything he can.  "I'm not sure, Antares.  I just remember looking at it, and then my mind was focused on following the pattern - which I could see, even when I wasn't looking at it any more.  Though I felt like I had to glance at the original once in awhile to compare my mental image an it.  And even though I picked up the gem, and threatened attacking.. I was still working on the pattern in my mind.  Like it kept me from paying attention to what I was doing."



A subtle and seemingly experienced entity then -- this was obviously not its first attempt at controlling the minds of others... Still: "Not even emotions?" For example, "Did it wish us ill?" 

Was the point that theft be discovered, allies fight and thereby be weakened, or did the gem itself have value for the entity and her ilk, value that needed hiding?

<Response Stellan?>

"And was it parts specific of the pattern your mind followed, perhaps, was drawn back to?" That might at least indicate which pattern they had need of neutralizing/be wary of in future. His hand reflexively strengthened its pressure, lest just the memory of it had power enough to draw Stellan away from them again...



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Perhaps, but most of those details might have been lost depending on the time these were exposed by one side to the acid of the gelatinous cube, and on the other, rubbing against metal coins."* the dwarf explains. *"But I grant you that it might be worth to try."*



"You would be willing?" inquires the elf, patting Stellan's back as he stands and looks about. "I myself was thinking of consulting Teacher Dysare on this matter, and the other." An explicative gesture towards the packed bell, then a look of temporary distress, "And my sire as well... It would... probably be better, in truth?" he asks of the gathered three with the tone of one trying to convince himself -- and yet at the same time hoping not to be convinced.

He distractedly steps up to officer Gregof's desk and unrolls the tiny scroll with distracted fingers, obviously thinking of other matters.









*OOC:*


Unless it's sealed in some way, of course, in which case he'll examine the seal firs, please.





[sblock=Antares' family situation]As intimated way back when at the begining of the game, Antares has been recently kicked out of the family tower: his war-wizard father seemed to feel he wasn't doing anything with his life except study fairly pointless/useless things with no connections to "real life". The kicking out was meant as a wake up call/motivator. [/sblock]


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 18, 2013)

Stellan shakes his head again, "Antares, I've told you what I can.  I wasn't exactly focusing on how it felt to be focusing on something other than what I wanted to be focusing on.."  His tone is amused, moving back more towards his usual style of speaking.  "It didn't feel like there was any intent pushing me one way or another, or at least with any intelligence behind it."

The rolled up piece of paper, while it looked a bit like a scroll on initial glance, is tied with a light gold colored string that comes unknotted easily.  The writing is in the standard language of the Empire, though obviously not written by a hand used to writing.  It's a simple declaration of love, with the initials "SL" beneath it.

Gregof fidgets a bit and then says, "Now that the... ummm.. emergency appears to be over, perhaps you could find somewhere else to discuss the events of your excursion?  I have a report to write."  He pauses, "I do appreciate you bringing all this to my attention.  I have a feeling some of The Council might want the tunnels under the burned house explored a bit more thoroughly to see what dangers might yet be there.  At least I hope they do.  It seems as though you might be the best to do that.  I'll see what I can do to get a bit of payment for that.  Though there are always other youngsters around here who style themselves as adventurers who might be willing, if you're not.  I suggest that if you're interested, you come back to see me in a day or so."

[sblock=Bosco]Did you specifically want to try to take more from the table than was initially in your loot?  If so, please look over the thread from about page 50 onward and let me know precisely what you attempted to scoop up...[/sblock]









*OOC:*


So, next week I'm out of town most of the week and probably will be unable to do much in the way of updates.  I'm going to try to resurrect the OOC thread.  I suggest the group chat ICly/OOCly about what the next steps will be.  Let me know if you want to do anything personal over the next day or so ICly (finding more info about the coins, etc), and who's doing what.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 18, 2013)

*"Alright mate, lets begone friends, I need a drink, and there's no place best suited to speak of business than the tavern. Move at once!"* the dwarf says, making a gesture, and heading to the door, and then, to the tavern.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 20, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> Stellan's tone is amused, moving back more towards his usual style of speaking.  "It didn't feel like there was any intent pushing me one way or another, or at least with any intelligence behind it."



A pause for thought... "Why the gem though, Stellan?" Antares asks with concern evident in his voice. "Did you... find it attractive before? Desirable?" 

A magnifier of tendencies inborn perhaps? Could it be only a portion of the runes remain active after his modification, say those that shut the White Things' mind away from itself? Stellan yet another walking dreamer in nightmares rules by the eternal dancings of the five-fold star?

<Response Stellan?>



gambler1650 said:


> The rolled up piece of paper, while it looked a bit like a scroll on initial glance, is tied with a light gold colored string that comes unknotted easily.  The writing is in the standard language of the Empire, though obviously not written by a hand used to writing.  It's a simple declaration of love, with the initials "SL" beneath it.




Hm... Puzzling. 



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Alright mate, lets begone friends, I need a drink, and there's no place best suited to speak of business than the tavern. Move at once!"* the dwarf says, making a gesture, and heading to the door, and then, to the tavern.



The elf looks between his already moving form and the guard captain, several times in quick succession, before reminding: "Your items are still on the table, master Stonehand!" then using the time thus gained to quickly address officer Gregof: "In truth there *are* likely other exits into the town. Ah. We were - perhaps - hoping the guard might be involved more directly in their sealing? The safety of the town and -um- things of that general nature?" Another side-look at Muzdin's quickly disappearing items <I'm assuming?>, before returning his attention more fully to Gregof, "I asked before, but, were there per chance other disappearances in that general area, do you know?"

<Response Gregof?>

Once answered, Antares quickly gathers up his own things (only slowing to carefully measured movements to re-seal the dread Bell of Discord into his scrollcase), before quickly trotting after his departing companions.

"I take it we will also be discussing the splitting of the loot at this meeting?" he asks, voice and expression light once his breath has settled and they are all walking apace.


----------



## gambler1650 (Apr 20, 2013)

Stellan smiles slightly, "Well, I thought it was quite striking when I first saw it.  But you know me Antares.  I'm not much for pretty things.  I would rather have something functional."  A pause, "Though it would look good in a hilt pommel of a sword, don't you think?"  There seems no avarice or anything else in the young man's voice other than the good natured person you all have known the past few years.  A sigh, "I am concerned that I so easily fell prey to whatever it was, when none of you did.  Perhaps I am not cut out for adventuring after all."

Gregof answers Antares' questions without any exasperation, but with an efficiency that belies his interest in having the room to himself and the militia again.  "That's worrying, I agree.  However, I do not wish to take action before hearing from the council.  And my personal opinion is that merely sealing off the entrances will just allow whatever may still be beneath to grow - and then if it breaks through again be too strong for us to handle."  He shakes his head at Antares' second question, "No other disappearances that I'm aware of." his eyes already dropping to the parchment he unrolls to begin writing on.  

You are surprised to some extent that it's beginning to darken outside.  Time underground seemed both slower and faster, and so has perhaps caused your internal clocks to be a bit off.  You've spent a fair bit of time after coming back out again, and the sun is setting.  Soon people will be arriving from the forests and mines, and shortly after that, many shops will close up - having stayed open long enough for those coming back to perhaps spend a bit of coin before they collapse in their beds or a chair at the Half and Halfling.  Which is where you head, and arrive shortly.  But not before being accosted on the street by two women.

Erenie - Anna's friend who first told you about where she disappeared comes rushing up and throws her arms around the closest person to her.  This happens to be Stellan, who with no trace of embarrassment accepts her enthusiastic greeting.  "Thank you!  Thank you for bringing her back!"  She seems embarrassed herself after a moment and steps back, dropping her eyes.  Stellan quirks a grin and says, "Mmm, perhaps the adventurer's life really is for me."  

Behind her, more dignified, is Onarie, Anna's foster mother. She steps forward and says, "My thanks to you.  Anna seems to be ok, though still tired.  She will stay with the Priests of Pelor for another day or so.  I wanted to give you this token of my appreciation.  True to her word, she hands over a pouch (I assume to Bosco, who as party treasurer will likely step forward?) and says, "500 gold pieces were promised.  Given what she went through and what she sounds like she was on her way to becoming, I've... added 100 more.  I wish I could give more."


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 21, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> Stellan smiles slightly, "Well, I thought it was quite striking when I first saw it.  But you know me Antares.  I'm not much for pretty things.  I would rather have something functional."  A pause, "Though it would look good in a hilt pommel of a sword, don't you think?"  There seems no avarice or anything else in the young man's voice other than the good natured person you all have known the past few years.  A sigh, "I am concerned that I so easily fell prey to whatever it was, when none of you did.  Perhaps I am not cut out for adventuring after all."



It is Antares' turn to smile in disbelief: "And you believe that I am?" That is, to him, obviously a fairly ridiculous notion. "None here are more suited, believe me in this." Which is more than he can say for himself... Although the knowledge, the mysteries, the frightened beatings of his heart as the creature of slime burned... "Just think of the adventure down below, and how differently you felt this day than in any of the days before, travelling in your sire's footsteps?" Who was a guard of caravans, granted, but if the stories he told Stellan's mother are to be believed... "It is just that we two were exposed to the dread influence of the runes much longer than any of the others, friend Stellan -- down there in the temple cave while I scribbled for one, and then here while that parchment foolishly lay open and visible to all while we three discussed unawares. Muzdin and Bo only came in at the last, if you recall? One should not - Shuld _not_ be held responsible for thieves in the night, be they pilfering coins or thoughts!" A dram or two of his previous fear and panic returned, though this time in the form of an outrage he did not know he held until that last, unexpectedly forceful sentence... But, in truth, how dare that star do this to one of his friends, to *Stellan* in particular? To the point of having him doubt his true path?

<Response Stellan?>



gambler1650 said:


> Gregof shakes his head at Antares' second question, "No other disappearances that I'm aware of." his eyes already dropping to the parchment he unrolls to begin writing on.



_Politeness_ (and honesty) _oblige _though, and so Antares lingers yet a few heartbeats longer, even with Muzdin leaving once more, squaring himself and presenting a respectful bow of the head: "Thank you officer Gregof. Having you here, to welcome us; to offer cool counsel," not to mention all the business with the runes, which could have turned very ugly indeed with even one slightly less reasonable head in the room -- very ugly... "I - that is - the Behenian Company truly appreciates all that you have done for us." Truly. A short pause, but speaking of things done and to be done, "Will you -ah- be seeing to _arrangements_ for poor Former-Anna then?" It seems a fair assumption, seeing as he has not mentioned it and she yet lies across the very desk he is set to employ?

<Response Gregof?>

*Outside*


gambler1650 said:


> Erenie - Anna's friend who first told you about where she disappeared comes rushing up and throws her arms around the closest person to her.  This happens to be Stellan, who with no trace of embarrassment accepts her enthusiastic greeting.  "Thank you!  Thank you for bringing her back!"  She seems embarrassed herself after a moment and steps back, dropping her eyes.  Stellan quirks a grin and says, "Mmm, perhaps the adventurer's life really is for me."



Prompting a small, relieved if somewhat jealous smile from Antares behind him. All that his well-meaning arguments could not accomplish, all those words, a simple hug from the right person trumps ten times over. It makes... so much sense when one thinks about it.



gambler1650 said:


> Behind her, more dignified, is Onarie, Anna's foster mother. She steps forward and says, "My thanks to you.  Anna seems to be ok, though still tired.  She will stay with the Priests of Pelor for another day or so.  I wanted to give you this token of my appreciation.  True to her word, she hands over a pouch (I assume to Bosco, who as party treasurer will likely step forward?) and says, "500 gold pieces were promised.  Given what she went through and what she sounds like she was on her way to becoming, I've... added 100 more.  I wish I could give more."



A shame Brother Myst is not here: words of this kind are more his specialty, words that comfort and inspire, thank and reward at the same time... 

As that worthy is absent, and Muzdin can in no circumstance be allowed to answer if they which to keep her good feelings intact, Antares quickly gives it a try nonetheless, trying not to lie too much: "It was -ah- a thing that needed the doing, I believe, Goodwife of happy returns? And in so doing a threat to the town was discovered, that might otherwise have gone un-noticed until too late?" Certainly that is something to be grateful for? "If not for your own perseverance..." A blush comes to his cheeks: why is he so bad at this sort of thing? "We thank you for your generous gift. It will go to a good cause," he finishes somewhat lamely, trying hard not to put a question mark at the end of that last sentence. That would likely be ill received indeed. 

(Ah! Should have let Bo handle it! Charming women - if usually of a somewhat younger age - was *his* avowed specialty, now that he takes the time to think about it!)










*OOC:*


How much does that 600gp represent for a family of Onarie's apparent standing, Gambler? Will they be reduced to poverty because of it?


----------



## gambler1650 (May 1, 2013)

Stellan nods quietly as Antares speaks to him, and perhaps that also helped his later comment about adventuring.  Gregof glances at the body and sighs, "I didn't know them well enough to remember which deity or deities they served.  I will ask around, and then ask the appropriate temple to handle the affairs."  His eyes drop back to the papers he's pulling out.

Outside, Onarie smiles again with an obviously relieved sort of happiness - though still tinged by worry, after all, Anna is not yet back home with her.  She nods once and moves off.  Erenie flushes once, and then rushes back to hug each adventurer in turn - assuming they allow it, though she makes sure to end with Stellan.  She skips off after Onarie, chattering happily.









*OOC:*


It's a fair bit of money that Onarie paid, but as an older woman - and with the style of clothes she wears (good quality and unfrayed) she apparently has enough to spare.  She had no apparent concern in handing over the money, though her words may indicate otherwise - or it could indicate that she gave exactly what she felt she could pay extra.







Your group makes its way to "The Half and Halfling".  It is not yet full, but it will likely get there soon.  The usual crowd appears to be there, but there is a table open that would fit the group and there are seats at the bar.









*OOC:*


Let me know any plans.  If anyone doesn't want to go to the tavern, and wants to do something else, let me know that.  Stellan won't be dissauaded from going there however!


----------



## Binder Fred (May 2, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> Stellan nods quietly as Antares speaks to him, and perhaps that also helped his later comment about adventuring.  Gregof glances at the body and sighs, "I didn't know them well enough to remember which deity or deities they served.  I will ask around, and then ask the appropriate temple to handle the affairs."  His eyes drop back to the papers he's pulling out.



"My apologies. I just -ah- wanted to make sure." A sustained look at her white-shrouded head, his delicate elven jaw uncomfortable with vague grief... "Please do inform us if relatives are found, people which might have known or been involved with the couple more directly?" That they might possibly learn from them of this gem, these coins and well business in addition to the burial... And, as well: "I- would like to attend the ceremony, if possible." Another look at her body... "I am sorry I could not save you... I did try..." Though that is of course cold comfort... to both of them.

Antares bows once more to officer Gregof and then departs...

"Ah... Perhaps a *joint* venture into the tunnels, guards and Company both?" he does suggest, stopping and pulling a closing door back open a bit, the thought having just occurred.









*OOC:*


Last one, I promise! 








gambler1650 said:


> Outside, Onarie smiles again with an obviously relieved sort of happiness - though still tinged by worry, after all, Anna is not yet back home with her.  She nods once and moves off.  Erenie flushes once, and then rushes back to hug each adventurer in turn - assuming they allow it, though she makes sure to end with Stellan.  She skips off after Onarie, chattering happily.



"Ah, one moment please?" Antares quickly gathers up his own share from Bo <120 crowns, right?> and then trots after the departing goodwife, his long legs quickly catching up. "Ah... Well... Our deepest thanks. But, perhaps," he says, rather haltingly in a voice meant to carry solely to her own ears before discretely presenting the obtained purse. "There might be... other expenses? Offerings of thanks to the Shining One, perhaps also partly - ah, mostly, I meant mostly - on our behalf?"

<Response Onarie?>



gambler1650 said:


> Your group makes its way to "The Half and Halfling".  It is not yet full, but it will likely get there soon.  The usual crowd appears to be there, but there is a table open that would fit the group and there are seats at the bar.



"So what now?" lightly questions Antares, already heading for the table. "Do you believe this matter merits further attention?" Which obviously he once did, from his entreaties back in the temple-cave. But now, in the relative quiet of the 'real' world... "It *is* a thing that carries some risk to ourselves, both physical and, more troublingly, to our very minds it seems -- that at some point we stare too deep into this star's true nature, and perhaps never return quite as we were before..." He swallows, unsure and somewhat troubled, then looks to the others at the table with him: "Is this truly a thing within our reach?" 

He really wants to know.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2013)

*"Ya think we should go in those bloody tunnels again, and keep searching for the origin of the shimmering water? Boy, we were lucky enough to make it back up to the surface. I say we let the guards handle the little creeps, ye know, a good hack and slash, while we do some other things that need doing, and from which we could get paid more. We'll be more equipped and more capable of handling whatever is there once we've done some more jobs. What say you?"* the dwarf says, then goes to order a round of ale.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 3, 2013)

*Last bits with Gregof, Onarie and Antares*

Gregof looks up, eyes just a bit more narrowed, and his tone is a touch exasperated by the elf's continued questioning.  His words however are even, "I will let you and your company know with regards to the arrangements.  As for the last, it's possible we may be able to spare a member or two to join you, but let's be honest.  Most of those who have joined our militia aren't really expecting danger.  They're here because they get to pretend to be someone important, and most have never been tried in any kind of real battle.  That would also have to go through the council, and once again... honestly.. your group has performed what may be a good service to our town, but as far as the council is likely to see it, you're a bunch of thrill seekers who haven't proven anything yet."  An obvious softening of tone and facial expression finally makes itself known, "But do come back tomorrow, midday, if you are interested in following this up further."

Outside, when Antares rushes up, Onarie smiles hesitantly, "That is very kind of you, Master elf.  I will offer it to the temple, as you suggest."  And then she moves off in the direction of the temple, obviously wanting to get back to Anna.









*OOC:*


I'll let you guys RP at the tavern a bit more... as you wish.  Feel free to go back to the original thread to look at the other rumors you heard, or pick up other options...  It kind of feels like we have only 4 players + 1 henchman/NPC at the moment, so probably best to decide on one mission at the present.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 3, 2013)

Bosco slips off to secure his loot at last, particularly if these lunatics are intent on him being thrust into danger once more.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 4, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> Gregof looks up, eyes just a bit more narrowed, [...]  An obvious softening of tone and facial expression finally makes itself known, "But do come back tomorrow, midday, if you are interested in following this up further."



Antares quietly closes the door, puzzling what the Company's young reputation has to do with the matter as he does so -- should that not be even *more* reason to involve persons of weight and experience in this investigation? As to the revealed nature of the guard... that is a troubling thought. He had always thought of them as faithful bulwark, a strong wall, a safety net over all their lives. One that had not been needed as far as his own life is concerned, granted, yet one that stood ever at the ready should that need arise... Could the town really be so defenseless?

It is with a newly uncertain heart that the young mage turns and quickly trots after his departing companions...



gambler1650 said:


> Outside, when Antares rushes up, Onarie smiles hesitantly, "That is very kind of you, Master elf.  I will offer it to the temple, as you suggest."  And then she moves off in the direction of the temple, obviously wanting to get back to Anna.



"Well that was... easy," comments the elf once they are gone, somewhat nonplussed. Is it relief not to have insulted that he feels, or surprise that she did not demur even once...? Whatever the case, the goodwife's practical sense, for all its politeness, is... almost frightening -- Anna is certainly in good hands!

"I should probably only have offered half," he muses to his friends as they all turn towards the Half and Human.




Voda Vosa said:


> *"Ya think we should go in those bloody tunnels again, and keep searching for the origin of the shimmering water? Boy, we were lucky enough to make it back up to the surface. I say we let the guards handle the little creeps, ye know, a good hack and slash, while we do some other things that need doing, and from which we could get paid more. We'll be more equipped and more capable of handling whatever is there once we've done some more jobs. What say you?"* the dwarf says, then goes to order a round of ale.



"Ah, the expedition," answers the young elf after a blink. "There is that as well," he admits, scratching at a knot on the table surface. "Yet I too was - hm - actually hoping, in the worst of cases, to - ah - delay that happy event for at least a few days? While we investigate all that can be found above ground, that is?" (And he has had a chance to steady his nerves). "There are the gems, and the runes, and the waters; and the bell as well? And then the expedition itself needs organizing; all of which we are likely better qualified to pursue, given our chosen nature? In truth I spoke shortly with the officer after you left so abruptly, master Stonehand, and strangely he does not seem convinced the council will allow the guard to investigate in our stead -- which I found most puzzling..." For surely he is mistaken in that assessment...? In any event, "Perhaps we should delay decisions until we hear from them on the morrow?"



Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Bosco slips off to secure his loot at last, particularly if these lunatics are intent on him being thrust into danger once more.



_OOC: Can Antares spot him trying to exit, Gambler?_


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 4, 2013)

*"Be so then, I have no rush to abandon the comforts of city  dwelling. We got paid handsomely, at least it should cover our expenses for a few days."* the dwarf says. This time he didn't have a real reason to oppose the elf.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 7, 2013)

The (delicately) pointed-eared mage in question seems somewhat surprised by this... uncharacteristical lack of return arguments: he looks to Stellan, who shrugs, equally amenable <I assume?>, and finally to Bosco... Who is not there at all! 

"Ah..." he begins somewhat hesitantly. "I trust you collected your respective shares before fair Bo did vanish?" He himself looks about, in case the act is not so removed from the present that...


----------



## gambler1650 (May 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


I need to know if Bosco handed out money to everyone - their share, part of their share, or nothing.  If I don't hear back by Friday, I will assume that 'his share' as stated in the last post by Whizbang refers only to his money, and that everyone else got theirs... Antares did not notice him slip away - after all, he delayed a number of times while the rest of the party was moving on.  And no one specifically said they were watching for Bosco.  But based on the wording, I'll assume unless told otherwise, that everyone was given their share at some point.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 8, 2013)

Bosco -- having given the others what a lawyer would _probably_ be able to argue in court that was everyone else's legal share, even if it felt a _little_ light to them -- slipped away with the remaining loot, intent on splitting it up into several caches which he'll bury and otherwise hide.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 9, 2013)

"Ah, that is good then!" exclaims a pleasantly surprised Antares. After Bo pulled steel on Stellan, would have- but that did not come to pass. And neither did the suspected theft -- *both* of them. The young mage blushes slightly at the realization: Bosco might have become many things of late, but he is still... himself at the core, right? An apology is most certainly due when next they meet...

Antares nonetheless takes a slightly more relaxed pause in his chair: it seems he will at least have this. "My fifth of Goodwife Onarie's contribution having -ah- 'departed', I was, in truth, somewhat counting on the spoils of our descent to bolster my dwindling finances," he lightly admits. "Now I can actually seek alternative lodgings of my own!" No longer will he have to, perforce, partake of busy hafling family life! At last, one untarnishingly positive issue from these most trying of days! "What say you, Stellan? Should we seek housing together?" Leaving his dam without a son's support might not be entirely to Stellan's liking though... A look to include both dwarven priest and human fighter: "Or perhaps we should seek to pool ressources on a Company headquarter?" 

He seems to rather *like* the idea himself, actually...










*OOC:*


How much would a down-payment on a house go for, Gambler? How about just a plot of land to build said house?













*OOC:*


Updated Antares' character sheet with 38 gold from the underground loot.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 10, 2013)

*OOC:*


Let me get back to you on the cost for land/house... Pretty sure you guys aren't close at the present time, but I can give you a target to shoot for.  There isn't much concept of 'down payment' though.







Stellan leans back, seeming much more at ease with a mug of ale in one hand, and another on the table in front of him for when the first mug is emptied.  Which appears to be going to happen rather quickly by the looks of it.  "Sounds like a spectacular idea there, Antares.  I'm all for it.  Where are we going to put it?  Hey, we could clear that abandoned house.. has a cellar already, and a well.  Um, hmm, yeah, the well.  Maybe not."


----------



## Binder Fred (May 11, 2013)

"Though there *should* be someone set to guard it," admits his friend, somewhat reluctantly. Stellan has always been the most adventurously-minded member of their group, it is true... And there_ is_ a certain terrifying rightness to it: guardians at the gate, a keep proud on the border of town (even - and perhaps especially? - a border whose existence none even suspected)? "What do you think, master Stonehand?"


----------



## Goldhammer (May 11, 2013)

A very large, bulky woman enters The Half and Halfling, dressed head to toe in plate armour like a iron sumo wrestler. She bears the symbol of an unknown deity on her large metal belly and her helmet is shaped like a tall castle tower, complete with it's own little flag. But judging by the grim expression on her face, she finds nothing funny about her appearance. The ground shakes as she marches towards the bar. "A jug of your best dwarven ale and elven wine." She orders from the barkeep in a thick accent. "And something to eat if you got it. My journey has left me with hunger as fearsome as pack of werewolfs."

The huge woman then notices the group in corner discussing their homestead. "I could not help but overhear, but you are planning on building a fortress, Ja?" She asks.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2013)

The dwarf only nodded.* "Perhaps I could get some coin to establish a small temple, but I doubt there would be enough followers of the god of the unknown for the dwarven Fathers to agree in giving me much. Of course the temple would have quarters available. " *The dwarf is interrupted by the juggernaut of a woman. *"A fortress? Not so much, my rotund lady. Although I would like to see what human an elves consider a fortress. So far I've only seen wooden shacks and stones piled one onto another, nothing that I would call, not even a stronghold, much less a fortress."*


----------



## Goldhammer (May 14, 2013)

*"Ha, then you have never seen a fortress of Malborka*.*"* The rotund lady snorts. "*Our keeps* *works of art made strongest stone and metal. They are wide and thick and completely impenetrable! No enemy would ever stop foot in one. But they always have such good food to eat. Temples of Malborka always have something built into them like bakery or brewery or farmland where you can by fresh fruit. Never go hungry in the walls of Malborka's fortresses. Remember one temple that had own fishery. Served strange squid thing. Lots of eyes.  Very good with lemon sauce however...."*

The woman seems to go on and on until she notices she's rambling. *"Forgive me, I am Sister Wall-Sentry Beatrix Merriburg of the Sisterhood of Malborka, at your service."*


----------



## Binder Fred (May 15, 2013)

"Antares," blinks the slender elf sitting to the dwarf's left, somewhat nonplused at the interruption. He wears a set of rather dusty starry robes, the green-gemmed circlet of an apprentice mage circling his forehead under long locks of bi-coloured hair <You can see a picture of him here >. "This is -ah- Muzdin Stonehand," a fluid gesture towards that worthy, "and Stellan... And master Stonehand is right," _for once_ is somehow also implied, seemingly more out of long habit than anything else: by the circle under his eyes - and the scratches and dirt visible on all of them - the day has obviously been long and eventful! "I fear we were in truth discussing the building - or perhaps the outright buying, should we come into more funds? - of but a single house to start as headquarters for our Company? It would not- That is - It would be set in the middle of town, if we follow Stellan's sharp suggestion, so fortifications, as such..." Except maybe _down_? Do such things exist? (He is- not entirely sure they will be able to soundly sleep in that place, now that he thinks of it, forever knowing what they now irrevocably knew...)

In the real world he is still frowning ever so slightly up at her, wide emerald eyes obviously wondering what it is such a colourful person could possibly want with them.


----------



## Goldhammer (May 15, 2013)

*"A man's home is his castle." *Beatrix tells Antares. *"And with blessing of Malborka, it is great castle."  *But before Beatrix can continue to explain the benefits of worshiping her goddess, the sound of the innkeeper's bell informs Beatrix her order is up. *"forgive me, but I must go give thanks to Malborka."* She says, hurrying to the diner table.

In no time flat, the heavyweight priestess had finished her meal, the plate now completely spotless. *"Very good. Seconds, please. "* Beatrix asks, giving the innkeeper a gold coin. *"**Is most of your food imported? **Forgive me for being the nosy, but I seeing many caravans, but not many farmlands. Is thinking you are getting your food from other places, ja?" 

"Have friends who export food. You buy from them, you always get good deals for good food. Would not be so big if their food was not so good, ja?"* she adds with a laugh, finishing off her second jug of ale.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 15, 2013)

*Antares, Muzdin and Stellan*

"What an... abrupt person," ponders the elf once she is safely out of earshot, head tilted in consideration. "Very centered on her loves," he adds, in all justice to her -- she had seemed... positively deflated when the true sparsity of their construction plans was revealed (one could almost, in fact, be sorry he had not intended to build a fortress all the while; just so such focused enthousiasm might yet exist, and perdure...). Which is neither here nor there: "Have either of you heard of this Malboka before, per chance?"

<Response Stellan and/or Muzdin?>

<Assuming not:
"Well then." Freed from immediate fear for his life (and finances), his thoughts are now free to turn towards the road ahead: "How attached are you to ale and rest this glooming?" he lightly asks his companions, not pushing, though he himself has not truly touched his ale yet. "I ask for as was mentioned in the barracks, I had hoped to consult with Teacher Dysare later today -- on matters pale and ringing, to name but a pair? Yet if you would prefer, meetings could be delayed until the morn... or our tasks split if either does not care to attend by my side? There is still the matter of the gems to pursue, after all... And perhaps that of headquarters as well, if there is time?" And one should really inform brother Myst of their doings, 'tis true... (A bit of a guilty pang there, for they did not exactly part on the best of terms, the two of them -- quite unusually so...)










*OOC:*


What would you guys prefer (and I include Gambler in that question as well)? As I see it we can all go to consult Dysare together (either tonight or tomorrow morning), or we can split up, also either tonight or tomorrow morning, with Antares going to consult and Muzdin going for the gem info. Preferences?


----------



## gambler1650 (May 16, 2013)

*OOC:*


I don't see that Beatrix left the table yet... But we can assume that the other group stayed after she left so that Antares' comments are still 'out of earshot'.







Stellan looks up and smiles as the large woman appears at their table, and lifts a mug in greeting.  His second, and already mostly empty.  "Welcome to Ascadar, oh most robust lady!"  After that however he falls silent again, the events of the past day still seeming to weigh on him some.









*OOC:*


]I don't have a preference myself, but let's move on to the next IC explorations.  Thanks!  Also, Whizbang Dustyboots, where is Bosco going to be tonight?


----------



## Goldhammer (May 16, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> ]I don't have a preference myself, but let's move on to the next IC  explorations.  Thanks!  Also, Whizbang Dustyboots, where is Bosco going  to be tonight?












*OOC:*


I'm happy to move on to tomorrow. Beatrix will be spending the night asking about the town, figuring out what sort of food the townsfolk like, trying to figure out what sort of business the sisterhood should set up. That is unless someone wants to start a conversation with her or ask about her goddess. She'll join the others when they met with the guard captain. She knows that helping the guard is the best way to get Malborka accepted into the town.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 17, 2013)

Goldhammer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm happy to move on to tomorrow. Beatrix will be spending the night asking about the town, figuring out what sort of food the townsfolk like, trying to figure out what sort of business the sisterhood should set up. That is unless someone wants to start a conversation with her or ask about her goddess. She'll join the others when they met with the guard captain. She knows that helping the guard is the best way to get Malborka accepted into the town.












*OOC:*


One thing Beatrix will quickly learn is that food is more a necessity than a luxury in Ascadar, which will make her questions somewhat... confusing, to many people she talks to.  It will become clear that there's something of a lack of meat in the town, most of it being chickens with some pork as there aren't many herders in the area.  Food tends to be potatoes and vegetables with a fair bit of eggs and fruit, and a bit of meat.  Most of the miners and loggers have little input and while they ask about beef, their concern seems to be how much it is likely to cost.  One young woman, part of a nature goddess's faith gets offended if beef is brought up, saying that cows destroy the intended beauty and wholeness of nature.  Those with more money, (council members for instance) have a bit more interest and generally would just like something OTHER than chicken for their meat.


----------



## Goldhammer (May 18, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> One young woman, part of a nature goddess's faith gets offended if beef is brought up, saying that cows destroy the intended beauty and wholeness of nature.




 "Foolish tiny girl." Beatrix thinks to herself. "How can forest compare to the beauty of great city, the awe of mighty castle wall, the wonders of double wide door or chair that doesn't break when you sit on it? Maybe if this girl ate more meat, she'd have more sense. But if she is member of nature goddess' faith, then maybe she has accuses to druid magic. Druid magic good for breeding bigger, meatier, more delicious livestock. Best to to stay on her good side for now." 
*
"Forgive me, I did not mean any offense. I am Sister Wall-Sentry Beatrix Merriburg, a servant of the Goddess, Malborka."* Beatrix says, bowing politely to the young woman.

 "But there is bigger problem." Beatrix continues to think. "Town with no farmlands and limited food runs risk of famine. This place in need of the blessing of Malborka, big time. I must send a message to the Citadel. If we started sending caravans of preserved beef down here, then we surely gain the faith of the people. Then it would be easy to convince town council to let us build temple to Malborka. Also make much gold through beef sales." 

*"By chance, would you have something to write with?*" Beatrix asks the girl. "*Wish to tell friends back home about beauty and wholeness of nature here."*


----------



## gambler1650 (May 21, 2013)

The young woman looks suspiciously at Beatrix, and wrinkles her nose a bit at the mention of Malborka.  Obviously she's heard of the goddess, and equally obviously she's not a big fan.  However, when asked whether she has something to write with, she automatically fumbles through a pouch at her belt, and comes up with a piece of good quality, black chalk.  "Umm, I'll be over there whenever you're done with your letter..." she says, and moves off across the room.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


Ok guys.. So, what I gather is that Antares wishes to speak with Dysare, not sure what Muzdim's plan is... if he wants to have the gem looked at more closely or not?  And Beatrix will probably meet up at the militia's 'HQ' around the time the original group does.  Does Bosco have any plans?  And the new thief, Wil... As mentioned in the OOC thread, he could easily have heard that Gregof is meeting with some people later the next day regarding the well and what was found down there.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 21, 2013)

_OOC: So I take it we're going to bed for the night and doing all that tomorrow? If so:_



			
				Binder Fred said:
			
		

> And one should really inform brother Myst of their doings, 'tis true... (A bit of a guilty pang there, for they did not exactly part on the best of terms, the two of them -- quite unusually so...)



Oh, and he must really find time to read that ledger, and send letter to his Sire, most dreaded of forthcoming tasks, and move his things from abode borrowed... Though this last perhaps not tonight after all? Antares looks from face to face. Reading the emotions there, he can't help smiling an amused, if tired, smile: "So tomorrow then?"

"Have you eaten, Master Stonehand? Stellan and myself did sample some of the barreled meats after exiting those dread tunnels - the taste was... most satisfying." Surprising how much spice hunger can add to even the simplest of fares! "Yet in truth I would not mind some additional helpings?"









*OOC:*


If Muzdin (and Stellan) agrees, Antares will pay for all their meals, in modest celebration and thanks for their help today. (Let me know the total please, Gambler). 

Should we start another thread for tomorrow?






*[Later that night]*








*OOC:*


*Whizbang = *I think we'd settled that Antares was staying at your family's place after being kicked out of his own, right? If so, please feel encouraged/free to change the scene below to what it *should* be. If not, maybe this could be relatives of yours who had a free spot?





Antares tip-toes into the cluttered kitchen of his host family, carefully closing the wooden door behind him as quietly as he can. It's fully dark out in the quiet night, just past bed time for the younger children, and though the embers still glow in the squat cooking heart to his left, even Garrett and Lavina had apparently already retired to-

Just then the floor above creaked, and looking up he saw a small Halfling woman, small lines around her blue-grey eyes but her hair still dark, looking down from the top of the abrupt stairs leading to the upstairs loft: she'd obviously heard the noise of his entrance and come to investigate.

"Greetings, goodwife Lavina," softly, and with a respectful bow of the head. "I have returned into your care once more."

"I have come into some funds today," and many things besides, most of a more worrying nature -- but still, funds. "I might be able to move out as early as tomorrow, should appropriate lodgings be found; if not, then perhaps the day after?" He does pay a small stipend for his stay, yet he could not help but feel a burden to his friend's family, burdened as they already were with so many younger copies of themselves.

<Response Lavina?>

*[A bit later still ]*
Alone again in the quiet kitchen, Antares considered the blessing of a bath, with warm water and fresh soap. They had cleaned themselves quickly back in the barracks, and yet he still stank of ashes and earth, he was quite sure... but at this hour he would have to pull water from the well himself, and heat it over the fire, dragging the huge family tub from out of the house's side-shed, and he is tired, with things yet to do... No doubt the powers that be would forgive him this small surrender to sloth?

So instead he rummaged in his appointed kitchen cupboard, where lay piled tight all that he had appropriated from his own family tower, and extracted a half-candle of fine beeswax, still set in its simple clay holder (a loan from the Bracegirdles). Lighting it on the embers - nearly burning his delicate fingers in the protracted process - he sat down at the low kitchen table, overhung with shiningly clean pots and black-bottomed pans, opened up the ledger from the burnt house on the thick, single plank table top and started to read the words written there in the flickering candlelight...









*OOC:*


While reading, he keeps in mind and looks for 1) any further mention of the mysterious ML, who might or might not be Lady Mirelle, 2) the well, or things coming from underground/the cellar (noises, etc), and 3) the two gems they found with the two bodies. Also, but to a lesser extent, general finances (trying to see how rich they were compared to say, the purse they found on the gelatinous cube victim) and/or even just the occupant's name, which they still don't know... Anything?


----------



## Goldhammer (May 22, 2013)

Beatrix gladly takes the chalk from the young girl and begins to write her letter. After writing a brief message explaining the situation of the town and requesting a caravan of beef be sent as soon as possible, Beatrix stuffs the letter into her pocket and walks over to young woman. *"Can not be thanking you enough for use of chalk."* The vast priestess says, handing the young woman her chalk back. *"Please, let me be repaying you by buying you something to eat."* Without even waiting for an answer, Beatrix takes a set by the young lady and order two large servings of whatever passes for food around here. *"Give us chance to talk about our goddesses, ja? Am very interested in knowing more about Ehlonna."*


----------



## Goldhammer (May 22, 2013)

OOC: feel free to start the next chapter whenever your ready. Beatrix is just going to keep asking about the town tonight and bugging the Ehlonna worshipper.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2013)

*"If yer paying, I'm eating."* The dwarf nods. He will have the gem looked after, despite he knows all of its secrets... Or does he?


----------



## Binder Fred (May 22, 2013)

Antares silently agrees: he was planning to pay anyways. "In modest celebration and thanks for your help today," he announces, in which sentiment he of course includes Stellan as well, and any meal he might wish for. When the time comes he himself orders the meal of the day - which happens to be chicken stew - with an extra fried egg on top: it seems adventuring (and fear) are a great boon to the appetites!


----------



## gambler1650 (May 24, 2013)

The rest of the evening passes uneventfully.  Beatrix finds that giving the young woman, Siarla by name, a meal causes her to open up remarkably quickly.  Every so often she seems to remember who she's speaking to and her expression hardens, but another bite or two quickly changes that.  She does show very little interest in Malborka, and seems happy to extol the virtues of Ehlonna as long as she's being fed.  By her expression, she thinks she's making progress in converting the cleric to a new goddess.

The halfling woman accepts Antares' money happily enough and says "No worries Master elf!  We were happy to have you here.  I wish you well on your future endeavors, and with your family.  Family is, after all, the most important thing in life.  Everything else changes, but those who bore you and you bore yourself, well.. that relationship will always be there."

Antares doesn't find a name in the ledger - it would be unlikely for folks here to do such, as they have very little worry over people stealing such items.  He does get the sense that the family did quite well with its trading, as that seems to be what primarily they did.  Trading wood that they bought from the loggers to caravans that come by every so often.  There is a note from a few days ago, "I hope that the unsettled nature of the town these days doesn't keep the caravans from coming.  We would lose everything."  Antares does remember that there wasn't any wood in the basement, but a caravan recently came through and based on the last entry, they may have sold all of it to the caravan master.

Muzdim discovers that the gem is simply a well crafted item with no likely magical properties.  And can narrow the overall value to about 100 GP.









*OOC:*


Creating new thread... Antares, please choose your spells for the night and mark them down.

New thread is here: www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?337111-Legacy-of-the-Silver-Dragon-Day-2-(Interlude)&p=6136567


----------



## Binder Fred (May 25, 2013)

As they wait to be served, the young elf takes a reasonable pull from his ale (not usually his chosen drink, but in good company..), "So where would your own leanings take you on the morrow, friend Stellan? I am sure Teacher Dysare would be most glad to see you again?" Or, perhaps more to Steallan's liking: "She will no doubt have tales of her recent travels as well, to lands strange and distant?" She having just returned from parts unknown and all.

<Response Stellan?>

[A bit later, Bracegirdle residence]


gambler1650 said:


> "No worries Master elf!  We were happy to have you here.  I wish you well on your future endeavors, and with your family.  Family is, after all, the most important thing in life.  Everything else changes, but those who bore you and you bore yourself, well.. that relationship will always be there."



"In truth... Though often no simpler to manage for all its certainties, I fear. Though in truth there has been some progress there as well this day, at least in my way of thinking?" He shrugs, looking a bit embarrassed: "I -ah- might possibly write a letter later tonight?"



gambler1650 said:


> Antares doesn't find a name in the ledger - it would be unlikely for folks here to do such, as they have very little worry over people stealing such items.  He does get the sense that the family did quite well with its trading, as that seems to be what primarily they did.  Trading wood that they bought from the loggers to caravans that come by every so often.  There is a note from a few days ago, "I hope that the unsettled nature of the town these days doesn't keep the caravans from coming.  We would lose everything."  Antares does remember that there wasn't any wood in the basement, but a caravan recently came through and based on the last entry, they may have sold all of it to the caravan master.




That might explain the coinage the two unfortunates carried, celebrating their continued fortune when pale darkness broke through from below? 

Whatever the case, no other mention of the mysterious LM they were to meet to discuss "sponsorship", and no words even hinting at mysterious noises or scrappings from below -- just the passage he found earlier on _'replacing the collapsed well cover'_ just a day prior to the attack...

"Disappointing?" he murmurs to himself in the quiet of the night, not sure himself what he was expecting if not this? He lightly flips the ledger closed, contemplating the simple binding, the unadorned cover as it rests on the unassuming solidity of the tabletop... A name would have been nice, that at least this much might live on of former-Anna and her departed husband... Perhaps he should take the time to visit her neighbors sometimes tomorrow, perhaps between meeting with Teacher Dysare and their rendez-vous at the barracks around noon?

Enough delays for now: he has a letter to write, and there is no longer any putting it off!

* * *​
The half-candle is but a stub and the night-silence deep indeed by the time he puts quill to his - a look at the scattered, scrunched hempen bodies of his former attempts - he's lost count. This under his quill is an actual peice of parchment though: this will be the final version, whatever he ends up writing here, he will send to his sire!

Keep it simple, Antares: _It has come to my attention in recent days that_- (A portion? Some?) - _some of the wisdoms you sought to impart might have_- (merit? Practical applications perhaps?) - _deep relevance to_ - (...activities I am called upon to- No good... Newly acquired responsibilities? His sire did love this particular word... He can't help feeling an unfortunately familiar tightening of deep down reluctance, built layer upon irregularly corded layer over all the years of his young adolescence..) -_ the tasks whose burden I have now chosen to gladly carry._ (In previous versions he'd always insert something like: 'In addition and as you may have heard, your only son is now a founding member of the Behenian Adventuring Company' after this introductory. But then the core message became muddled as he went into a morass of - he feels - self-justification and the need to show he was indeed not 'wasting his life'! A tap with the quill's feathery end at his lower lip: best to keep it simple indeed, most likely.) _If possible I would wish to discuss this and other matters of some import with you at your earliest convenience. Your _- (Loving? Faithful?) - _growing son, signed in wisdom on this 137th day of the Dawning Year: _(And he signed with the graceful curves and ornate decorations of the high elven version of his name: ) _Mialucee_ (Lord of the Seeds, as his people traditionally referred to his name-star. His sire and dam had had such hopes...).

He re-read this version - _It has come to my attention in recent days that some of the wisdoms you sought to impart might have deep relevance to tasks whose burden I have now chosen to gladly carry. If possible, I would wish to discuss this and other matters of some import with you at your earliest convenience. Your growing son_ - etc, etc. He added a comma after possible and then almost crossed out 'gladly', but finally left it as is, only regretting that the Company did not yet have a seal, or even symbol to call its own. He should speak on this with the others tomorrow -- Stellan, in particular, had a love of things heraldic, and some talent with pen and brush as well, when he could be convinced to do more than dream...

He added: _P.S. The messenger will carry reply should you wish to make one in the short term. Else send word to the abode of Garrett Bracegirdle and I will hear._ He would send one of the older children out on the morrow -- with adequate compensation, of course. All in town knew where stood his family's tower.


----------



## gambler1650 (May 29, 2013)

*Antares and Stellan*

Stellan shrugs his broad shoulders and smiles, still noticeably weaving.  "In the state I'm likely to be in, in the morning, I'll probably just follow you around for a bit.  But I would like to see the guard later in the day.  And perhaps see if there's still any danger down that well."


----------



## Binder Fred (May 29, 2013)

gambler1650 said:


> *Antares and Stellan*
> 
> Stellan shrugs his broad shoulders and smiles, still noticeably weaving.  "In the state I'm likely to be in, in the morning, I'll probably just follow you around for a bit.  But I would like to see the guard later in the day.  And perhaps see if there's still any danger down that well."



"Oh that first is a given, I think," mildly agrees the young elf. "It gives us the entire morning to do as necessities move us though, and -ah- while one can fully understand the pull of things unknown, friend Stellan, perhaps best to wait a while before venturing down again -- at least until we have firmer grasp of what we face?" A tentative look Stellan's way, as the young human might in fact well disagree, perhaps to the point of 'scouting' things out on his own if left to his own devices? Antares quickly thinks back on their experience down there, particularly that last confrontation with Former-Anna... "Certainly breaking that altar's hold on the neither regions would be a most promising start? An... exorcism of some kind perhaps?" with a questioning look Muzdin's way, brother Myst being absent.

<Response Muzdin?>



Binder Fred said:


> [A bit later, Bracegirdle residence]
> "In truth... Though often no simpler to manage for all its certainties, I fear. Though in truth there has been some progress there as well this day, at least in my way of thinking?" He shrugs, looking a bit embarrassed: "I -ah- might possibly write a letter later tonight?"



Lavina doesn't immediately comment, instead coming down to fussily straighten up forgotten minutia down in the kitchen, no doubt in prelude to getting back to bed... Strange: he would have thought she would be - somewhat happy? - about the prospect of his resuming contact with his sire? Family is so important to her though... maybe she thinks a simple letter is too little a gesture to merit congratulations?

Antares tilts his head a little to the side... Ah, "Should- Should I do more, do you think?"

<Response Lavina?>


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2013)

*"It would indeed. But, we should be cautions as to not anger powers beyond our control."* Muzdin replied.

OOC: Why are we keeping two threads open again?


----------



## Binder Fred (May 31, 2013)

"Should we seek help higher up the temple hierarchies?" he lightly proposes after some relaxed consideration. "Perhaps he that cured fair Anna at Pelor's temple?" Certainly exploration of the tunnels surrounding should be all the safer with that connection gone, not to mention the restful slumber of the living houses above...?

He takes another measured draught of his ale, trying to pinpoint the not-altogether-unpleasant taste behind the sweetness of the yeast... barley?  Probably not. 

And then the food comes!


[sblock=OOC]







Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: Why are we keeping two threads open again?



Again? 

I'm quite comfortable with a late-night-musing/planing thread and a seeking-knowledge morning thread myself, but you could always have Muzdin leave this "older" thread if it makes you uncomfortable for some reason? (Does it?)[/sblock]


----------



## gambler1650 (May 31, 2013)

*Bracegirdle Residence*

Lavinia seems somewhat reticent in her response to Antares' question, then smiles, "I'm sorry Antares.  I was just thinking to myself that a letter wouldn't be much good for someone to give me in order to mend bridges.  I can't read, after all.  I don't know you and your family well enough.  You should do as you feel right. Small steps are often the best ones."









*OOC:*


I was simply responding to some loose ends Antares had left.  I think most of the necessary discussion has taken place here as to what the group wants to do, so there shouldn't be anything further necessary here for anyone else to do unless they want.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 1, 2013)

*Bracegirdle residence*

At which wisdom Antares cannot help but nod: "It is but the first," he gingerly agrees. It must be... "Though I cannot, in truth, I think, simply present myself without warning. It would- likely not be well received?" His sire is not one one would wish to take by surprise, given choice. And there is, after all, comfort in ritual, in the observance of the forms; added safety... "But the letter _will _end with a request for an audience," he firmly decides nonetheless -- a thing half in his mind already, but better assured of reality now that it has been publicly voiced, a prod for all-too-likely forthcoming wavers in his resolve...

<Response Lavina?>


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lavinia smiles widely at the young elf, "It's a brave thing to do something you are unsure of, or even worse, expect to be uncomfortable.  Now my dear, would you like one of my cookies to take with you?  And bring one for Stellan also."  Without waiting for confirmation she disappears in the direction of the kitchen and reappears with three of the sweets.  "Actually, better take two for Stellan if I remember his appetite correctly."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 5, 2013)

"My thank yous. And Stellan's as well, I'm quite sure..." He does take the proffered treats, wondering a bit at the timing. Perhaps she fears to miss him when he leaves for his meeting on the morrow? Her brood does keep her fairly busy, it is true... He is warmly glad she approves though, and perhaps this is just her way of showing it? And yet, speaking of things uncomfortable, there are still matters that remain. "Has -ah- Bosco come back yet by any chance?" 

There is an apology that hangs there still, unvoiced, bridges somewhat rickety that here too are likely in need of mendings should both side prove willing...


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 13, 2013)

Lavinia tilts her head and tsks softly, "You know Bosco.  He comes and goes as he pleases.  I'm sure he'll show up again eventually...  I'll be sure to mention that you asked after him."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 14, 2013)

Sadly enough, there is more than a dram of relief in his heart at that delayed confrontation, though he does nod to the offer: "My thank yous again, lady of the house." And, as she seems about ready to head back up to her husband and kids herself, "And a good night to you?"


----------



## bugmenot324 (Jun 16, 2013)

*"Good, then go." *says the cryptic dwarf.


----------

